# FET after OHSS - Part 16



## Martha Moo

*New home ladies

Wishing you all lots of luck

      

Emxx*


----------



## Loubelle




----------



## Avon Queen

loubelle

yeah you know, your dh is right. having an FET is much easier than having IVF again isnt it  

and you have plenty embies. dont think they can improve your eggs, but its just a game of chance isnt it as to what sticks and what doesnt anyway. my first ivf i had grade 1 8 cell embie put back in and it did bugger all, so there you go. 

dh bound to be more optimistic the men normally have less to do regards prodding and poking, not to mention less hormones. and are very black and white arent they. but we women so much more emotional.

your eggs are ment for your body hun. its just a case of getting the right one in there


----------



## Witters

Lou, sorry the follow up didn't go to plan   Remember that I am at the same clinic as you and we literally had to beg them to freeze following my OHSS as they were 'too poor a quality to freeze' and therefore had no hope of thawing let alone sticking. Look now!  Getting pregnant is not only due to the science of IVF or any other fertility treatment, it is also down to timing, environment and most importantly, luck!  Also remember that a 'normal, natural' pregnancy is only given 25% odds isn't it?  Well, our clinic has much higher odds than that.  I'm sure that next time, you will be in the percentage that keeps their success rates high   Your DH has every right to be positive for your little frosties, they certainly deserve the best chance, especially after everything you have been to so far.  Hugs to you and many positive vibes!  

Katie, any news?


----------



## katiechick

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick update Im PUPO! With 1 embie on bored. The DR wouldnt put 2 embie's back because of my age so have got 1 on bored.
DH is looking after me and Im just taking it easy. Test day is Friday 16th Jan but trying not to think about it yeah right  

Have a nice day ladies and hope ur all ok.

Katie xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya

Hope everyone ok ??...

Congrats Katie on being PUPO ....    ...why would the Dr put one back cause of your age ??...
Keeping everything crossed for you ...take care

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Yay Katie!  Good luck!!


----------



## Avon Queen

katiechick

yeah you are nice and young arent you   . they only let me have 1 in the first time im older though 

always good to concentrate too on any frosties you still have, as reasons to be positive in negative moments during the 2ww (have you seen my diary?!!)

good luck for the 16th!!          

this is the bit we build up to, having embies on board, try and enjoy it and relax


----------



## Loubelle

Thank you for your kind words ladies you are so lovely. What would I do without my FF?!  

Well done Katie. Take it easy hun and we are all   for you xxxxx


----------



## LizH

Congratulations KatieChick on being PUPO, that's great news.

AvonQueen - how are you?  Have you heard anything from work yet?  I hope you are able to get everything you are entitled to.

Loubelle - I don't think there can be anything wrong with your egg quality when you had such a great fertilisation rate.  And you have plenty of frosties left so thats good.  How was your first day back at work?  I feel really tired now I'm back at work after two and a half weeks off!!

Hi to everyone else, Liz


----------



## Alra

Hello everyone,

KatieChick congratulations on being PUPO!   for a 2009 baby for you and the rest of us!

I've called my clinic to find out more about natural FET... I'm starting to lose patience now, I want my little ones back in now!!!!!  

Ok, sorry, I just needed to let it out!  

Love,
Alra


----------



## Avon Queen

lizh - no not heard owt from work they are not giving anything away, just saying its "business as usual" which means nothing! but sounds like what i had prev agreed should stand. just gonna wait n see

alra - you let it out girl! i remember it well! as long as youve had 2 periods you should be able to get started, you need to call clinic once youve come on


----------



## Loubelle

Hey girls, 

How are you all doing?

Liz my first day back at work wasn't as bad as I expected but weird getting back into routine after 2.5 weeks like you say  

Avon Queen, I hate this waiting game don't you?! We are still waiting for our next annoucement. 

Good luck Alra. Are you just waiting for your period at the moment?

Katie Chick how are you doing on 2ww? 

Hi everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

haha yeah i should be used to waiting for things by now   but i aint


----------



## Alra

OMG!! yesterday I got a call from my clinic, they said that if I wanted I could go in today for a scan and then if my lining was good, I can have FET in a few days. So I went in this morning and indeed my lining is fine and as soon as I detect an LH surge I need to go in for a scan. Transfer probably on Wed!!!!!

It's all happening so quickly I can't believe it! I'm a bit worried because I did not take aspirin as advised by my Dr (I did not think they would do it this month) and I wanted to have acupuncture this cycle, but I suppose I can still have a couple of sessions.

I can't believe I might finally be PUPO in a few days! katiechick how are you doing? Fingers crossed things will work out for all of us ladies!!  

Alra xxx


----------



## Witters

Alra, what great news!  Don't worry about all the planning, hey, it's meant to be


----------



## Avon Queen

alra

yeah once youre off, youre off!! soon to be PUPO!! good luck for weds


----------



## Alra

Hello ladies,

I' did not have an LH surge today (tested twice), which is strange 'coz I'd normally get it by now (day 13) and yesterday I had an 18mm follicle and loads of EWCM. Today, there's nothing and my BT is still low... This bloody OHSS messed my cycles!!

Anyway, I'm waiting to see if I still need to go to the clinic for a scan tomorrow. If all goes well I'll have the transfer on Thu, but I'm starting to lose hope now 

I hope you ladies are doing well.

Love,
Alra xxx


----------



## Witters

Good luck Alra!  CD13 is still early for a +OPK, even if that is your usual time.  You know you have a good follie growing, so it will happen over the next day or two.  I would test around 10am and then again around 6pm just to make sure you don't miss it   They may well still have you in for a scan to monitor as sometimes the surge is missed.  I got my first +OPK this cycle out of many years of TTC


----------



## Avon Queen

yeah and even during a natural FET they can give you something to make you ovulate cant they.....


----------



## Alra

Hello ladies,

thanks for your kind words. I suppose I was just being paranoid. After the huge disappointment of last time, I can't believe I'll really manage to have an ET. Good news is that today I tested positive   I have a 27mm follicle on my right ovary and tomorrow I'm going to the clinic to check that it finally burst. All going well, I should have the transfer on Friday  

I hope you had a nice and relaxing week end.

Loads of love,
Alra xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B

WWWAAAAHHHOOOOO....Alra ....    ...thats great news ....

Hows everyone else ??....

Us ok ta , just about to put C&O to bed ....little monkeys ....

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Loubelle

Great news Alra      

Hey hope, nice to hear from you. Hope C&O go to bed nicely for you   xxxx


----------



## Witters

Great news Alra!

Hope how are C&O going to bed?  M&K are usually very good.  Last night however they fell asleep in the car on the way home from nanny and grandad's and then couldn't go off again.  All we heard were little tip toes accross the floor.  In the end, I had to read them a story as they looked out at the moon to prove that the sun wasn't coming out anytime yet.  They are very much into the sun and the moon at the moment


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !!

How are you all ??....

Witters ...how are you all ?? C&O are usually really good at going to bed ...the latest they've been up is 7pm ....& touch wood ....they usually sleep through now  .....

They've been lovely the last couple of days playing&laughing together ....so cute ...oh & fighting too  ....i think they finally feel better after having colds over the last few weeks .....off to twins club later,good for them & me as they have a good run round .....& i get to FINISH a hot drink  

Hows everyone then ??...

Love Hope XXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !!

How are you all ??.....

Us ok , just about to book a day at Eden Spa (part of Hoar Cross Hall) ... for me & my sister next week (shes coming over from Switzerland) ...we've said for years that we would go & never got around to it .....so going for the day (would like the week tho  ).....havent left C&O for more that 4hrs since theyve been born ...so that will be interesting ...Daddy is having them for the day (hes only ever had them for a couple of hours on his own !!).......

Hope everyone is ok

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## Witters

Morning! 

Hope, how was the twins club?  I never got round to going to any in the end 

My two started waking earlier and earlier since Christmas (earliest being 6:55am, so not too bad in the scheme of things) but I have convinced them that 9am is far better   It's just easier for me to get some jobs done before they get up for the day.  Remember, my two have never had a daytime nap since they were tiny babies.

Isn't it lovely when they play together?  I love all the chat between them.  Keilidh calls Myles 'Muh' and Myles calls Keilidh ' Doh' don't ask me why, we knew that 'Keilidh' would be interesting!  It is funny how people always say 'it must be much easier with two as they play together'.  Yes, it is when they play.  Not so much when they are arguing and biting and screaming though!  The volume levels can become rather high! 

Glad they are feeling better now.  The spa treat sounds wonderful.  I did that for my hen do and really should do it again.  I trained as a beauty therapist, so know all the benefits, but guess as with any trade, you do it for others and not yourself.  I never leave mine for long either.  I know it's never been more than for a few hours.  I just haven't had to so far and I love being with them.  I know that they would be fine though.  Initially they cause a fuss but a few minutes of me being out the door, they are fine and when I return, they all but ignore me, so they don't 'need' me all the time   It will be good for your C&O to build that bond with Daddy and vice versa. 

DH bought an electric train set, more for him that the children, but they loved playing with it all together.  Myles and Keilidh suprised us how they picked up the remote stop, forward, backward and noise buttons to the point of stopping it right where you put your finger.  It was lovely to see them play so intently with their dad.  As I said, he was a big kid too!


----------



## Alra

Hello ladies,

Hopefully I'll have ET on Friday afternoon, provided that my little embies survive the thaw  

DH and I have been talking about how many embryos to transfer. I'm still up for two (especially reading your nice stories) but DH seems terrified by the idea of two babies at once. I know a twin pregnancy is riskier and the amount of work massive, but for me the idea of a BNF is *far* more terrifying the idea of twins!!!! 

I think the embryologists will try to convince us to go for one as we've blastocysts, but I do know that a frozen transfer has less chances than a fresh one.

Anyway, I think we will talk about it again once we know the outcome of the thaw.

Hope2B, enjoy the spa 

Witters, enjoy your three kids 

Alra xxx


----------



## Witters

Great news Alra, will be thinking of you on Friday   
I am biased but twins are great.  On the other hand, I did have a difficult pregnancy with an early delivery (waters broke 11 weeks early) and therefore difficult time in SCBU.  I can see both sides.  Whatever your decision, it will be the right one


----------



## katiechick

Hi Ladies,

Hope ur all ok.

AQ~ Hope ur ok. Did I see on ur diary u were having a scan yesterday ? hope everything is ok.  

Alra~ Good luck for Friday Hun  

Hope~ I always wanted to go to a spa hope u enjoy yourself and hope C&O are ok.

Witters~ Hope u and K&M are ok.

Im doing ok only 3 days till OTD. My heart is saying test but my head is saying no so am going to try and hang on till Friday. 

Since ET last week I have had bad tummy pains all the time. Did any of u ladies have pains all the time after ET ? Really hope AF isn't on her way   she's not. Just want this to work this time round. 

Katie xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

arla - good luck friday - i felt better when  i had 2 embies put back as if one didnt attach, then the other might. never thought for one minute i would have twins but when i got pregnant and dh mentioned "the snip" i secretly wished for 2!!! Either way i would be happy, with 1 or 2 of course, but this feels so special, after losing 2 babies before i feel like i have them both back    Do what you think is best, yeah, a twin preg is more risky, but everythings a risk isnt it? As witters says, what ever you decide will be right for you  

katiechick - yeah dont test yet hun i did it 4 days early and got a negative, even though i was pregnant and it made me feel terrible....i tested night before official test date and got the positive....good lucj hunny i remember what you are like 3 days before test date, its hard, nearly there now

yeah had scan yesterday now both weigh 4llb 2oz!! my little miracles    am so proud    should come out in the next few weeks i reckon


----------



## katiechick

AQ~ Great news about ur scan cant believe they could be here in a few weeks. Im excited for u Hun. xx


----------



## Avon Queen

katiechick - im excited but scared!! want it to be over but want to miss out the pain bit   

good luck hun for test day sending positive vibes


----------



## Witters

Katie, try to hold out   difficult though it is.  I am usually one to test right at the last minute as I live in hope, but do confess to testing 3 days early with M&K as I thought AF had arrived 

Avon, goodness, your two are doing so well - and so are you!  4lb 2oz each?  Mine were just about that (just!) when they came home from hospital at '36 weeks'.  Sounds like everything is on track, I remember Myles being locked for quite a while as Keilidh was doing somersaults.  At my last proper scan, they couldn't even see his head, let alone measure it!  When I delivered, Keilidh was being scanned and so we were watching her on the screen.  It was so cool!  We saw her immediately flip from breech to head down as soon as Myles was out and then she was on her way, with both hands up diving out!   Fantastic experience, I hope yours is too!

Sorry to hear about all the stress on the job front.  Difficult times for everyone right now   I'm pretty sure it is law for paternity pay.  DH owns his own business and has had several guys off on it the past few years and he has definately paid two weeks.  Not sure if the law is full pay or a reduced rate, but it's definately something.  I will find out for you.

Better go, it should be getting ready for bed time and here I am tapping away!!


----------



## Alra

Oh AQ, I'm soooo excited for you   you'll soon meet your babies!!!!!! 

katiechick, try to resist, you're nearly there! I know how hard it is, but it's only a bunch of hours for you now!!

Witters, I think I'll defo go for two... assuming we'll have to two to transfer  

Have a nice eve everybody.

Love,
Alra xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

witters

they were both breech, but now both head down so im hoping they stay that way   
Yeah that sounds like an amazing experience!.

yeah work not good. i wouldent mind but theyve still got a "recruiting now" banner up on the building. yeah right     Tis only money. as long as my babies are ok, bugger it. wouldent swap it for lots money and no babies


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya

Feel like this could be useful...                  

Alra ....fingers crossed for your transfer XXXXX

Katie ....GOOD LUCK FOR FRIDAY....well done for keeping the ..    away... XXXXX.....

Avon ...great weights .....i had C&O at 34wks 6 days .....4lb 8 & 4lb 11 ......how exciting ......

Hope everyone is ok ??....

Well better do tea im starving ....back on W.W 2day .... ...

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Avon Queen

hope 2 b

did you? OMG so it will prob be next week or week after then based on what happened with C&O!! Jesus, stand by your beds!! ouch my back is killing me off for a soak in bath b4 CBB


----------



## babybluz

Hi all,
I somehow lost this thread but now I have found you all again and my my what a lot i missed....

hope you all had a great x mas and new year

Alra - fantastic things got moving so quickly, good luck friday.

katiechick -  hold in there not long to go  

avon- hope that bath eases your back, good luck over the next few weeks. Did you ask what sex your babies are?

I am starting my DR on the 29th jan, I am so pleased I got dates to go ahead as I skipped my AF last month and thought i would have to wait another month but I had a scan and they said this month was ok  

take care all xxxx


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !!

Avon ....mine was a planned c~sect as Owen had far too much fluid around him & Cerys hardly had any at all ....so they had to come out ....so don't get panacing you've prob got few wks yet.... XXX

Baby ...great to hear from you .....good luck for your tx...     ....

Hope everyones OK ??..

Just off to grab a coffee ....

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## Witters

Good luck with your treatment baby!  Glad you re-found us!


----------



## Avon Queen

babybluz - no dont know what sex they are, its all so exciting! not long now and you will be getting started with your tx   good luck        

hope 2 b - oh i see    i dont know if i can go another 2 weeks!! im on tenterhooks here!! caught sight of my bump in the full mirror and marvelled at it, then cried!! ah the hormones!! its overwhelming isnt it? i dont know how much my heart can take!!


----------



## babybluz

Evening all

Hope- I see your still up at the crack of dawn

Avon - Most people i know have found out the sex, I think its nice to leave it as a supprise too.  

Thank you all for the good luck wishes.

I got the feeling at the clinic meeting that they are really pushing for SET but they won't take the embies to blast. They want to defrost some put one 3day back (If its good quality)and then see if any are left to go to blast then re freeze the blasts. Thats great but I don't want frozen embies I want a baby! Grrr
On a fresh cycle I think yes maybe a  blast SET is better but the FET has a lower success rate. I really do not want twins but I want to have the choice of 1 or 2 but it looks like we gonna have to fight for it and I'm not one to argue nor is my DP.

Thats my rant over, feel better now


----------



## Avon Queen

babybluz - yeah DH wanted a surprise and im glad im getting one, but if it was up to me curiosity would have got the better of me!!

you do what you think is best hun regards embies   better out than in


----------



## Hope 2 B

GOOD LUCK KATIE FOR TODAY...    

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## LizH

Good luck for testing today Katiechick, I really hope it's good news for you!

Good luck Alra for ET, and best wishes for your 2ww.

Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya Liz ... How are you & Dylan ??....hope your ok ??

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Alra

Hello,

I'm going today at 2 p.m. The embryologist called this morning to ask how many she should thaw. I said two...  
Don't know the result of the thaw though!

It looks like my little ones are getting back to me... I'm really nervous now...

More later.

Love,
Alra

P.S. Good luck katiechick!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hope 2 B

FAB NEWS ALRA     ...wishing you loads of luck XXXX

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## katiechick

Hi ladies

Just want to let u all know it was a bfn for us again. We are totally upset and gutted. We have a follow up appointment in May so hope we get some answer's.

Thankyou all for ur advice and support and wish u all luck in the future with tx and with ur little ones u are so blessed to have little ones. I have decided to take time out from ivf and ff as i feel it's getting to much for me to cope with.

AQ~ Hope ur little ones arrive safely when they get here.

Take care all
Katie xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

katiechick - oh hun, i know how awful a bfn is   take as much time out as you need, we are all here for you whenever you need us   i understand


----------



## Hope 2 B

Awww Katie im so very sorry ....    ....take care of yourself & Dh ...we are always here for you ....

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

Alra ....how did it go ??....

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya

I just wanted to say ... i know im extremely lucky to have my miracles & went through 6 years of 'trying' for them ..& negatives ....so i do understand what you all go through ....

I WISH YOU ALL THE LUCK IN THE WORLD ....I KNOW ITS SO HARD ....      .....JUST WISH I HAD A MAGIC WAND .....

Love & Hugs Hope XXXX.....


----------



## Witters

Alra, thinking of you! I hope it all went well!

Katie,   So sorry to hear your news   

As Hope says, we do understand all the heartbreak with the stupid single lines on the tests.  We are extremely fortunate to be blessed with our little ones, and do realise that.  This group is pretty long standing (I started it back in 2005!) and if you troll back, you will see how emotional, scared, stressed and everything else I and the other mums were.  One day, you will all be in this position, where new people come along and you are already blessed and passing on your support and advice.  I truly began thinking that we would only ever be a couple and never a family, but I was wrong.  We really must all believe, dispite the cruel knockbacks.  My heart, love, suport and positivity goes out to you all


----------



## katiechick

Witters, Hope ~ I just want to say sorry if i seemed horrible yesterday. I know that u know ur blessed to have such cute lovely little ones. (Does that make sense it did in my head but now iv wrote it down it doesn't  ) Anyway i just wanted to say sorry and u all have been a great support and dont know what i would have done without u all.

Take care katie xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

aah katiechick - dont be daft, you didnt seem horrible    not at all, and i know that witters and hope will agree with me. We just wish we could make you feel better, but we know we cant


----------



## Witters

Katie, you certainly didn't seem horrible   I'm sure I speak for both Hope and myself when I say that those posts were for encouragement only.  Basically saying that we have been there and good things can happen, so cling onto that Hope.  I hope that you are feeling ok, thinking of you ....


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !

Hope your all ok ??.....

Katie ....   you were'nt nasty....i only posted what i posted to let you know that 'ive been there too ' & i know how very hard it is ...& wanted to 'try'to give you encouragement & belief that it will work for you ......As Witters said this thread has run for years i joined it 03/01/06...(gosh Witters have i 'known' you that long.... )im not sure if it would help you but you can go back & read all my posts if you want so you can see how it can & WILL change for you......   

We are always here for all of you ...through good & bad times ....just unfortunatly as ive said before i'd love a magic wand ....

Take care love & Hugs Hope XXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

Just wondered if anyone was planning to go to the F.F meet up ??

XXXXXX


----------



## babybluz

Hi everyone,

Poor Katie    I really feel for you hun, I haven't been through it yet but these ladies here have and are so wonderful, genuine and reliable and imagine it would take a lot to offend them.  

Alra- how are you?

hope - I did think about going but wanted to just go for the day not stay overnight as i don't live that far away, but not sure thats possible. Are you going?


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya Baby ....

How are you ??...

Yep anyone can go just for the day ....thats what im planning on doing as live in Wolverhampton & not too far away ....be lovely to 'meet' you there ...& anyone else on here ....  

Hope everone ok

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## Alra

Hi ladies,

sorry for not posting earlier... yep, I have two embies on board, for the first time ever, I'm PUPO. They even gave me a picture of my little ones sitting on my womb.  

I am rather numb at the moment, somehow I don't believe this time I'll get a different outcome, even though the embryologist said that my blastos are top quality      

What's worse is that they said I should test Sat 31 Jan... gosh, that's 16 dpt and 20 dpo!!!! Do they want me to go crazy or what

Katie, again I'm sorry... I hope you're feeling better now!

I hope you ladies had a nice week end.

Good night.

Alra xxx


----------



## Witters

Congratulations Alra!  Good luck for your testing, this wait is so hard   I think testing a couple of days earlier would be naughty but fine.  I was alays told to test 14 dpt, so 16 is an agonising wait!

Hope, I doubt very much that I will be going to the meet, far too much going on here at the moment...


----------



## vikki75

hi ladies   sory havent posted in a while 
im trying to find out what the success rate is for day 2 embryo`s frozen an thawed not having much luck  
im due to go in an dreg with the one injection on the 2nd feb so fet will be around the 28th feb- 2nd march but im getting really worried my embies are not going to make it   when they were frozen there were really good grades 4 cells most of them some 2 but now im scared they wont make the thaw , consultant is looking to thaw at least 6 of my 12 but 8 if i want to try an take them to blast`s . can anyone shed some light on the success rate ?   
good luck to you all xxx


----------



## Witters

Hi Vikki, good luck with your FET!  Success rates is such a difficult subject and very unknown really.  Some perfect embryo's do not make it yet some do.  Some poor quality embryo's don't make it but some do (such as mine).  I believe that day 1 or 2 have the best success as they are not as fragile as blasts.  Unfortunately, you will just have to sit tight and put all your faith into your embies.  I only had 3, all of which shouldn't have been frozen as they were too poor a quality, but all 3 survived and two put back continue to thrive today   Try to concentrate on creating a healthy environment for when they are put back.  You have all the odds to definately be PUPO in March!!


----------



## vikki75

thanks witters im just getting to that stage where you want to ask questions an all my thoughts are up in the air   i pray i have the same luck as you xx


----------



## babybluz

Hi Vicky, my consultant said that the earlier you freeze embrios the better they thaw.

Alra- whooooooooo your pupo       

Hope, I am doing OK thank you, just counting down the days to the dreaded D/r.
Are you going to the meet for just the day, staying for the meal? taking the kids and hubby?
Have you been before?
Sorry loads of Q's I get a little nervous at big gatherings as I am quiet   but I do fancy going.

BB xxx


----------



## vikki75

Alra sorry i missed your post hun congratulations on being pupo     
babybluz how ya doing ?


----------



## Witters

Vikki, we are all the same, we need answers to our questions or worries more of a reassurance thing than anything else.  What you are entering into is a huge, lifechanging (and hopefully making) thing.  If you need to ask questions, ask away and we will do our best to give you our experiences atleast.  The way I see it, everyone has a 50/50 chance.  You either will get pregnant or you won't.  As we all know, nobody truly has the answers, it's all a hindsight thing.  As I said before, I personally think you have a great chance


----------



## vikki75

thaks witters for having faith   an passing it on to me xx


----------



## Hope 2 B

_Morning All ....

How are you ??...

Vikki ...GOOD LUCK for your tment...   .....

Baby...ive never been to a meet up before.....although i shall be really nervous about going im going to go for the day ...will be taking little ones & 'maybe' DH ..(wouldnt bet on it tho ).....ive heard that its great & they all have a lovely time ....

Well off to Hoar Cross in a bit .....   ....DH told me yest that hes gotta work ...great ehh ...so had to ask my mom at last min to have C&O ...wasnt impressed at all with DH !!....never mind .....

Hope your all ok

Love Hope XXXX.....(you wont recognise me tommorrow ..i'll look 10 years younger   ) _


----------



## Avon Queen

katiechick - i hope youre feeling brighter


----------



## babybluz

Afternoon all

how are we all doing?

I had a call this morning to deliver my drugs tomorrow  

Ooooh hope, sounds like your going for a pampering session, you just treating yourself? have a wonderful day. (oh i could do with one too, i feel rough today had a terrible head all day )

Avon - no twinges yet?
Katie how you coping?


----------



## Avon Queen

babybluz - well, kinda slight af pains last night and both my legs proper ached down to my knees, like twinging. but thats stopped now so i guess its just branston pickles   the waitings driving me mad, and my family are starting to circle


----------



## vikki75

avon queen its so nice to see a pg women from fet gives me loadsa hope xxx   good liuck with the birth are you having a csection or natural?


----------



## Avon Queen

vikki

im glad it gives you hope, if they can impregnate me after 5 years waiting, anythings possible!     

lord knows. they are both head down. they dont recommend c section with first time labour, unless theres a reason for it like both breech. so looks like im gonna try natural im guessing, c section if any problems occur


----------



## vikki75

your a brave women avon queen , i wish you heaps of luck xxx cant wait to see piccy of bubs x


----------



## babybluz

Avon- sounds like your body preparing, how exciting, it wont be long now before you know it you will have them in your arms  
When I had DD i remember being excited and scared out my mind at the same time. 
Keep us posted and good luck


----------



## Avon Queen

babybluz/vikki

thanks guys, yup, scared out of my mind is about right!! been a long scary journey from start to finish, i just wanna get to the finish! its the waiting thats driving me mad, its the not knowing whats gonna happen, and i still darent wish for a happy ending, i can never presume anything anymore


----------



## Witters

Avon,  you will be fine.  Look at you, 34 weeks!  Even if they arrive tommorrow, you will have a good chance of skipping the old SCBU or atleast only have a very short visit.  I was lucky in that I didn't have the waiting thing, but had very different worries.  Yours are all good and natural.  You will be in safe hands.  Be prepared to deliver in theatre even if natural and with plenty of people about.  Try to focus on the fact that they are all there to help you and are at your beck and call   Make the most of it as once those precious babies arrive, they will be all that people talk about.  Suddenly people forget about you who has done such a great job nursing them to this stage and continuing to do so   

As ever, if you are at all scared, need reassurance or advice, I am always here to help either on this thread or privately.  You are not alone...  

Just off to read your blog.  Oh, I tandem fed and it was fab.  A true bonding time that nobody else can mimick.  I just sat watching them and could have sat there for hours.  Once you get that latch right, it is a wonderful experience.  I was lucky and only suffered with cracking once and that healed pretty quick.  Best thing for it is your own milk by the way.  After about 10 weeks, I needed to top up with Expressed milk via a bottle as they weren't gaining as they should.  I tandem fed them like that too.  If you need any tips, please ask.  Oh and you will soon get in a routine with the sterilising.  Just remember to use tongs (and sterilise at the same time) and never touch the teat with your fingers.  Once you've done it a few times, you will find a knack.  Nothing to worry about   Oh, remember my blog, if you go right back to the beginning you will see all my worries and struggles and ways that I found worked for me


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning all ....

Hope your all ok ??...

Avon ...34wks ....FAB !! .....its such an amazing time for you at the mo ...& scary i know .....you'll be fine ...everyting probably feels very surreal at the mo ....can't wait to hear your news ...

Hope your all ok ??..

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## babybluz

Afternoon all

Hope2B- how did your pampering go?

Witters- I'm totally with you on the breast is best, and well done doing it for 2! wow

Alra- you still around hun? hows the 2ww going?

I'm feeling rotten, the drugs I currently take are upsetting my tummy really badly,(its been like this for over a month) I am now worried its not going to stop  and the drugs for FET wont absorb properly. Not sure who to ask about it


----------



## Alra

Hello Ladies,

babybluz I am still around, but I'm not posting 'cos I don't want to spread negative vibes around  

The thing is, I'm kinda sure it has not worked for me: I have no signs to speak of, even my breasts are not tender or swollen... nothing!!!! My worst nightmare is that I get my period on Monday (when it's due) despite the pessaries and not even make it to test day (Saturday). At least once I'd like to get to test, my periods are so bloody on time (apart from the month after OHSS), I never get to hope  

Sorry, I told you I'm very down...

Good luck babybluz and Vikki. 

Hello Witters, Avon, Hope2b.

Love,
Alra xxx


----------



## babybluz

Oh Alra   don't be sorry, you need more support when you feel down and thats what were here for  
I will   you don't get AF but having no symptoms it not a bad sign, everyone is different and I know some women have no symptoms through pregnancy, and its still early days for you, so chin up, keep posting and we can send you positive vibes and support  

just for you...


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - could you post a link to your blog? ta xx. i feel a bit embarrassed all them people looking at my "tutu"!!! during labour, you really have to have no inhibitions and thats not really me!!! also the best positions are crouching and stuff, just dont know what to do, what position did you give birth in?!! Yeah i know, i was thinking about that the other day. you do become more popular when preg, espec with twins in there everyone likes good news (and avoids you during tx!!) ....then once babies out i will be surplus to requirements! and i will miss having the babies all to myself i think! but on the other hand it will be nice not to be the focus and to have my body back and to finally see there little faces - it seems such a long wait!!! thanks hun, you are such a support, im getting a bit ratty and reclusive and umpa lumpa like now    family and friends starting to circle! keep asking me if ive had any twinges! OMG thats such an obvious thing but id completley not thought , not to touch the teats, to use the tongs etc!! good job you told me!! Going to see midwife monday for general check up. next scan 9th feb if i make it!!they must be about 5lb each now, so im not sure how much more i can carry. the top half of both my legs hurts right down to my knees, think its muscle aching from the weight. did you get that too?


----------



## Avon Queen

hope 2b - i know i can hardly believe im 34 weeks! and its driving me mad, still not knowing the sex of them! very curious!! Names at moment are Thomas Craig/Corey James, Holly Rachel/Hannah Rose. surname Bennett. Any suggestions would be welcome as i change my mind with the wind   

babybluz -   id ask your hospital see what they say, i would think the drugs will still absorb, they wouldent be able to tell till afterwards i wouldent think....just gonna have to wait and see - as usual - its hard i know  

Alra - if you feel negative, spread it around, thats what we are here for. the ups and the downs   Its so hard having tx. My boobs didnt change at all by the way and still are very lack lustre!! One day at a time hun   i hope you get the result you deserve


----------



## Witters

Baby, I would call the clinic and discuss your issues with the medication.  They may be able to advise you or atleast reassure you one way or another.  Information such as this would help them understand your needs regarding your treatment protocol, so they will welcome any information you may have which could challenge your cycle.  I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but hearing it from a proffessional will help you keep that important positive atmosphere going around your body 

Alra, please stay positive!  I thought AF was here as I was cramping and bleeding.  I didn't have any other symptoms (other than the odd little thing in hindsight but only as I was searching for something!) until I was a couple of weeks past my positive test.  Remember, it takes a while for the old hcg hormones to kick in.  Most early symptoms are from progesterone which you will get regardless as it is the hormone that follows the egg release.  Chin up and keep resting!  

Avon, my blog link is in my siggy   Just hover your mouse over the word blog and click   I actually posted some new pics and clips on there today 

My advice is to not plan.  Especially delivering two babies, that way you will not feel like things are going wrong or aren't happening as they should be (it will be fine, just not 'right' in your head).  Generally, with multiple pregnancies, you will be in theatre, so classic on back on bed position (that was me  ) but as you are further on, you may beable to change?  When I went into labour, I felt nothing, it was only examination and the monitoring machines which told me.  That was the most frightening part - I couldn't feel anything other than them moving!  When it was time to push, all I felt was needing a big, fat poo!   I remember being wheeled down the corridor at 3am shouting I need a poo!! Then following that with oh, I shouldn't have said that should I?  With Myles, I had the urge to push.  Listen to your body, it will tell you exactly what to do.  When you push, push like you are constipated and need to get it out!  It was great as I was being scanned to check on Keilidh, so I was watching her and getting inspiration to push even harder.  With Keilidh, it changed to back labour.  This was much harder as I didn't get the signs to push and when I did, it hurt.  The way to rid the pain was to push harder.  That saying 'push past the pain' really is true!  I did it all with only a sip of water through a straw, not even gas and air.  I loved every minute of it other than the part of not meeting them until 10 hours later  but you won't have that part hopefully 

I hope you find something to help with the aches.  I didn't get that, but you are a month further on than me.  Plus I struggled to eat anything, so it was literally all baby (I returned to lower than my pre-pregnancy weight immediately after delivery)

Anyway, I have wittered on enough (they don't call me witters for nothing  )  Ask any questions and I shall bore you again!


----------



## Avon Queen

ah so thats why they call u witters     thanks alot hun, thats helped alot. ive put on 2 stone, but baby bump is all at the front, so hope i lose my weight afterwards like you did. if i eat too much now i feel very uncomfortable and i can feel my throat is full and sometimes sick comes into my mouth   its minging!!!(TMI!) will take a look at your blog


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya all

How are you all ??...

Hope you hada good w.end ....pampering session was great ta ... just need to win lottery & move in there   ...

Just wanted to wish Liz HAPPY BIRTHDAY for tommorrow & its my b.day 2mrw too ...Me & Liz are the same age...21 again ...   .....hheeehhheee .....

hope your all ok...

Love Hope XXX


----------



## LizH

Happy Birthday Hope, did you have a good day?  I was working today so celebrated over the week-end.  I went to see my family on Friday and my sisters took me out for a meal in the evening.  I had my hair done on Saturday, then yesterday DH, Dylan and myself went out for a pub meal.  I would love to go for a spa day/pampering session, I'll try and talk DH into treating me!  Did you get any nice pressies?

Katiechick - I was so sorry to read your news, hope you are feeling OK.

Alra - good luck for testing, not long now.

Hi to everyone else, Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B

HHEEELLLOOOOOOO......

Gosh its quiet on here ....are you all ok ??...  ...

Alra good luck for testing hun   

Love Hope XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## LizH

Yes it is quiet Hope.  How are you, Cerys and Owen?  Any plans for their birthday in March?  Dylan is going to have a joint party with his friend who was born two days after him, just for playgroup friends.  Then I may do another party for our friends/family.  It will keep me busy!


----------



## Alra

Hello my dear friends. 

Yesterday evening I decided to test as I couldn't take it anymore, and in a few seconds a got a thick second line!!!!!!  

I couldn't believe it, I was shaking and had tears in my eyes so I had to ask DH to look at it... and he said: there are two lines, what does it mean? (it was our first test ever!)
I couldn't actually say the words, I was in total shock. I had prepared myself (and DH) for a negative result, and I still can't believe it... it's so surreal!!!!

I know it's still early days, and I know anything can happen, so DH and I are very cautious!

I tested again this morning, still positive, so I booked a blood test for tomorrow.

 the little ones decide to stick with me!

Thanks a lot for supporting me after the horrible OHSS experience. 

I hope you're all OK. Avon, how you doing?

Love,
Alra xx


----------



## vikki75

Alra congratulations hun im so pleased for you   well done an good luck for the next 8 months enjoy hun xxxxx


----------



## CarlaK

Hi Ladies,

I haven't posted on here before... I didn't develop severe OHSS but could n't have fresh cycle ET as had all signs of developing it!

Just had a quick read and wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to Alra!!!! OMG!!!! I soooooo hope i am as lucky!!! 

I am on a medicated FET cycle - d/reg confirmation scan in 3 days....

Good Luck to everyone xx


----------



## Hope 2 B

CONGRATULATIONS ALRA & DH ....  

SO VERY VERY pleased for you .....maybe more than one i think ... 

Love Hope XXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

Welcome Carla........see Alra has proved FEt does work !! ....

Will chat more ...tea is ready ....

Love Hope XXX


----------



## LizH

Congratulations Alra      great news!


----------



## Avon Queen

arla - congratulations!!!!!!!!!           
what fab news im so pleased for you


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hi AQ .....

How are you ??....

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Avon Queen

hiya hope

bit scared and anxious but also want labour over with.......just realised on my profile babies were 4lb 2oz each 3 weeks ago so they could maybe be 6lb each by now?? good grief not sure how long im gonna carry this weight for!

thanks 4 asking, im abit teary as well just cried cause donna left marlon in emmerdale?!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Im sure she will be back so dont worry ...they havent said that shes leaving the soap ... ...

Mmmmm nervous i remember that well ....im sure it will all be fine ...i'd swap places with you if i could .....try having 22mth olds ...heeehheeee ....oh the 'joys' youve got to come ....its FAB !!.....(well thats because they're in bed asleep & im having a glass of wine  )

XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Avon Queen

im so grateful to be in this situation but i just want labour over with! yeah 2 x 22mnth olds not easy i bet! but ridiculously cute and at least u can have the wine!


----------



## vikki75

Avon queen just popped in to see if your`d popped   wish you loadsa luck hun xxx
monday`s taking ages to get here !!   just want to hurry up an get started i keep watching that programme on home an health channel test tube babies i sit there crying when they show you giving birth i get so emotional   just hope i get to that stage  
hope all you ladies are ok xxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

vikki - ah thanks hun, nah no popping at my end     

ah time always drags when you want something    

i used to watch those programmes years back when we could afford sky! think it was discovery health, and they were called "baby story" etc. yeah i used to cry as well. good job i aint got sky anymore come to think of it!

yeah im so grateful to be here, but brickin it and very uncomfortable at same time. bring it on lets get it over with!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya Vikki ....

How are you ...it'll soon be Monday ....    ....

I remember watching that programme ....& look at me now ...im SURE it will happen for you hun XXX....

Well tea is calling me ....YUUMMYYYYY ...

Take care

Love Hope XXXXX


----------



## babybluz

Hello you loverly ladies 

[fly]ALRA CONGRATULATIONS ON THAT       [/fly]

Sorry I have dissapeared all week, I had the worst migraine ever since monday nothing would ease it even being sick. 
I started D/R thursday morning too, no major side effects YET! the second weeks got me last time with very bad night sweats 
Just hope I can eat properly again now and be fairly healthy before ET

AvonQ I  you haven't got too long to wait now 

vikki not long now hun and we can both moan about side effects together 

hope everyone else is ok?

take care all xx


----------



## Avon Queen

babybluz - hiya hun, ooh that migraine sounds horrific   good luck for this tx


----------



## Witters

Alra, many congratulations!  Well done!!

Baby, sorry to hear of your migraine   I hope you are feeling better now!

Liz and Hope, Happy Belated birthdays!  I hope you had a great time and were thoroughly spoilt!

Sorry for being MIA, we just got back from Wales.  Seems like just in time going by the snow we have right now.  DH has just gone in as we live on a hill and only now have people started to get up or down it.  Many have tried, just slipped right back to the bottom.  Quite scary to watch acually.  It was nice though as he got to see M&K enjoying their firast proper bit of snow.  They loved it although were happy to come in as they got cold hands and feet.  Just thawing out now 

Holiday was nice.  We hired a cotage right in the mountain with it's own pool.  M&K loved it, watching the trains go by then asking to go in the pool.  We were swimming a good couple of hours each day!  It was nice to see that they really enjoyed it and it wasn't just us being 'pushy' parents!  Anyway, washing is calling me ...


----------



## Witters

Avon, just read your blog, lovin' your customer - not!  I am a hairdresser and after I sold my shops, I continued with a few mobile's but they were very understanding.  I did say that I would pick it up again as soon as I could, but still haven't.  I simply haven't had the time and my life has changed so much.  Doing Avon will be different, as you can just push the buggy about, but all I am saying is that don't worry if things don't go according to plan, having two babies is harder than anyone would imagine, especially life changing wise...

As for labour pain, it is pain, but instead of like a tummyache or cramps etc, it is a 'productive' pain.  Meaning that your body will want to do something to help relieve it, i.e. push.  I have never suffered a miscarrage, so can't compare, but I am sure it will feel very different and even more sure that you won't even think about it at the time as you will be too busy   Huge hugs to you!  When's your next appointment/scan?


----------



## xxx lisa xxx

hi all 
me n hubby goin through ivf icis 
had a scan n blood test last wk fri n blood test result should of been 600 mine was 1200     ohss 
my gonal f stimmin dosage halfed it fri eve sat n sun 
went back 4 another blood test this morn n am gettin results back 2 day at 5pm ish when i go 4 a scan   
they r sayin we might av 2 do ec on tues weds this wk then freeze em     then fet later  

they know wot they r doin 
they say if they carried on wiv tx it could harm me n ohss would be worse if pregnant   

im still thinkin positive   
but just wanted 2 ere if anybody else ad gone through the same    
how long from ec till lettin my body go back 2 normal n av a period 
how long does this all take   when can we do fet ??
i know they r only thinkin of me   
r the eggs still gd even after bein froze    

thanks girls   
just didnt think this would happen   

lots of love 2 u all 
lisa xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - thanks hun   Part of me wants them out soooooooo bad, but then another part of me doesnt want to let them go    Sure im losing the plot    Surely im being ridiculous, i mean, im not gonna grieve them when they come out am i?!! they will be there?!! My head is messed up i think from before. DH's daughter gone into hospital today to have a cyst removed the size of a tennis ball think its in her ovaries, were gonna visit her shes in for a week, so will go one night this week, but she is gonna be on the same ward as i was for my ectopic, and not looking forward to going back even though im pregnant, and i dont want the sight of a pregnant me to upset anyone either. but ive gotta go. seems im a bit haunted by the things that have happened to me before. Actually the sooner the better with this labour i think now, before i lose my marbles completley!! Yeah tis good that my avon customers missing me, but i just think i can only do so much at once!!!!!!!!!!

thanks witters


----------



## Witters

Lisa, sorry to hear you are heading to OHSS   Hopefully they are looking after you and you won't suffer too badly.  I too suffered pretty severely (I was in hospital for 2 weeks with one in ICU) My IVF was in the June and I had a FET transfer in the November.  Although I got 25 eggs, only 3 fertilised and they each survived the thaw.  The two put back both decided to stick and my beautiful Son and Daughter are over 2 1/2 now and enjoying the snow!

Avon, you are at the stage now where all you can do is wait for that labour to start.  Your mind is racing due to the unknows, so it's no suprise it is running riot.  Just go with it and at the end of each vision, finish it with a good ending   After all, that is what it will be   Not long now!  I remember your 24 week goal, then 28, then 30 and look at you, 36 weeks all but now!  Once those babies are here, you are likely to go straight home with them!  Oh, and you won't have time to grieve once you begin the feeding and nappy changing routine!

I hope the hospital visit goes well.  It will be difficult, but nothing like facing your fears!  When I was admitted with OHSS, it was in the middle of the night.  When I had bad bleeding at about 15 weeks, it was like de-ja-vue as it was the same nurse in the same private room (benefit of night admission) that admitted me!  She was lovely and genuinly excited that I was now pregnant if not a little shocked it was twins!  Thankfully that visit was a positive one and all was fine.  It is difficult being the pregnant one after you have experienced such heartache and know that you are all chucked together in the same ward.  It will give them hope though I'm sure...

Poor DH went in late to avoid the bad snow, only to hit an icy patch at a T junction and have no way of stopping.  Yep, he hit another car   Nobody was hurt, but it is very frustrating and we are going to pay for it next insurance renewal. Goodness, it was already £1000!  The annoyng part is he hit a van that was parked directly opposite the T-Junction and it had already had the same thing happen an hour earlier!  Learnt his lesson about where to park?  I doubt it!


----------



## Avon Queen

witters

ah bless you for remembering my 24 week "viable pregnancy" goal, 28 week "if they are born now should survive" goal etc etc!!!! i cant believe im 36 weeks on weds! yeah i think ive just got too much time to think at the moment and my hormones are very strong!!!! AAhh so you will know what i mean about going back somewhere with bad memories then....my ectopic was in december 2004 - the 18th i went into theatre, and my xmas completley miserable. I really never wanted to ever set foot back in there. i used to see pregnant women in the lifts and wonder "who had let them in" and how out of order that was. slightly nasty but there you go!! i will slope in un-noticed hopefully and pretend im not there (spent most of my pregnancy pretending i wasnt pregnant anyhow!!!!!!) (if that makes any sense at all!!!!). 

Oh blimey, poor Dh sliding on the ice. ive been worried about my dh too as he drives for a living - what a day everyone on the roads must have had. im like death on the roads anyway so its a good job i dont drive anymore/am housebound!!!!


----------



## babybluz

Just a quick hello from me I got the MIL still here, snowed in, so haven't had much time to browse the net  

Lisa- sorry to hear you on the OHSS path, I also had it severe and its not nice so listen to the doctors at they don't want it to get bad either.
to answer some of your questions I can only say what they did with me as I'm no expert.
I had EC and was admitted to hospital with OHSS, they then fertilised the eggs as they freeze better as embrios, i waited 2 periods before starting my round of FET this month, I think this is pretty standard procedure. hope that helps, get well soon and good luck  

witters- your holiday sounds so nice and the image of your two playing in the snow is beautiful- thats what life is about and why i so want another child.

avon hope all goes well  

take care all


----------



## Witters

Avon, just seen your blog post, too bad about that buggy   I had the XTS twin twister which was fantastic as it was wheelchair width and so fitted in all the lifts and doors etc.  It's amazing how many are literally 1cm too wide so watch it!  It is so easy to menouver, I could turnm it 180 degrees with my little finger when it was fully loaded.  I think it is about £300 tops new but likely cheaper on eBay etc.  I sold it to a friend who's twins are due a day after yours otherwise I would offer you it.  I very rarely use it now they are walking.


----------



## Avon Queen

witters

thanks will take a look at it. think its hard to decide in advance isnt it, and looking on the internet not same as looking and having a play! need to go to some shops me thinks


----------



## Witters

You are right Hope, you need to look at every aspect of buggies and then decide on which is best for you. There is a topic in the multiple boards which may help you. Many there go for the Nipper (too wide for us) or the Jane Power Twin (didn't like the in front thing as it became top heavy) We chose the XTS (pictured below) as it is 75cm wide, therefore wheelchair width meaning that you can get pretty much anywhere due to disabled access. I met another mum at a lift once with one and she said there was no way I could get it. She was astonished as she witnessed the opposite! Both seats recline fully and independantly by the means of a couple of zips which means it is simple and has no lumps and bumps from mechanisms. It is a little bulky when folded however as it simply folds in half, so nothing like the umbrella styles, although it is shorter if length is an issue. I believe Hope had a different one, I forget the name but it allowed two carry cots which faced you. The XTS faces away which isn't so good in the early days, but is great when they are older and wish to look about. The XTS is £300 or below depending where you get it from. It does appear to be mail order only though which means it could be tricky for a test drive. It is great though and easy to move, put it this way I could turn it 180 degrees fully loaded with my little finger  Happy hunting!!


----------



## Avon Queen

looks nice that, coming around to the modern ones now, just not the 3 wheelers. similar to the baby jogger city mini that. good design


----------



## Hope 2 B

_Morning all !! ....

Hows everyone ??....

Avon....im so excited for you !!.....cant wait to hear your news .....

Witters glad you had a lovely hol......& you brought some nice weather back for us  .....

Is everyone else ok ??...

Us all fine ....C&O have cabin fever at the mo .... .....going out today tho thank goodness ......

Take care

love Hope XXXXXX_


----------



## Witters

Did they play in the snow Hope?  M&K kept dragging me out there   Myles loved throwing snowballs and Keilidh wanted to build umpteen snowmen!  We still have some here so no doubt will be going out again in the now slushy stuff


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - DH daughter had to have an ovary and a fallopian tube removed   and shes only 17. havent had chance to go yet what with hospital visiting hours, DH late finishes and snow. think shes coming out early though, quite relieved as didnt fancy going back to place of ectopic. Finally got buggy sorted and its supposed to be coming today but i live on a snowy hill, so will see!! in the end ive decided to go fro the graco duo sport liquorice (navy) side by side, getting that and 2 footmuffs, raincover, changin bag and buggy all in £210 ish, my mum getting me, bless her. so not to bad and sooooo excited to play with it (think i need to grow up!!!!)


----------



## Witters

Excellent news about the buggy Avon!  I remember the delivery of mine, it came to the office and we were all pushing it about!   Couldn't wait until home to unpack it ofcourse!  I'm sure the one you have decided to go for will be perfect for you 

Sorry to hear about your step daughter   So sad.  Hopefully she will still beable to have a family in the future if she wants to.  My Sister went through a similar thing, only she was about 24 I think so a bit older.  They found cancerous cells and she had to have a full hysterectomy.  Not fun when you find out as you are starting a family.  She is (or atleast appears) to have come to terms with it now and is enjoying all her nieces and nephew.  Boy, was it hard breaking the news of my pregnancy to her.  

I'm glad that you may have managed to skip the hospital visit and just go to her home, I know you were dreading it.  Poor DH doing long hours.  Mine is the same.  He is always out by 7:30am or earlier if he has an early meeting and rarely back before 8pm.  Sad really as he doesn't get to see much of Myles and Keilidh.  That's why weekends are so special to us.

How are you?  Any labour signals yet?  The friend I mentioned the other day was in hospital yesterday but nothing came of the contactions and she was sent home.  Nerve wrenching times for you both!  Good luck!  Enjoy that buggy!!


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - no sign of the buggy yet, can come anytime between 8-630pm or 2moro worst case. but said it should be today. tesco.com managed to make it up the snowy hill so they should be able to get here. cant wait! will probably cry and wee myself when it comes (TMI need to do pelvic floor!!!)

well she has still one ovary and tube, but what if she gets another cyst? and shes only young, not even thinking of having kids yet. if it were me id grab the nearest man (not that that would help me mind!!!) its just not the advice to give in the real world and it probably not matter that much to her yet......
suppose worst case she could have ivf with donor egg....anyhow not for me to worry about i suppose. the cyst was begnign (cant spell) which is good. Your poor sister, thats horrendous. I guess if its life saving there is no contest but harsh all the same. you only have one life to live dont you. how sad. i can imagine it was hard breaking the news to her. it is difficult when you get pregnant sometimes, cause you feel guilty for being pregnant. i know i do

yeah dh sets off at 515am gets home about 530pm normally but drives for a living so in this weather anything goes

nope, no labour signs yet. been scrubbing kitchen though, had the runs (tmi!!) last night, thats supposed to signify something i think? ahh how annoying your friend had contractions and then was sent home.maybe braxton hicks then.

weeeeerrrreeeeesss meeeee buggy?!! (stamping my feet!!!)


----------



## Witters

Maybe egg freezing could be something to think about?  That way they are there should she need them, but hopefully she won't.  Certainly not something to get into right now, she needs to recover first.  I think it is all a little raw with us girls as we know the difficult side to TTC'ing.  

Runs is certainly a good sign of labour   Fingers crossed your buggy arrives before they do


----------



## Witters

Did the nbuggy turn up Avon?  Any dashes to the hospital?


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning all !!

Avon are you still with us ??...  ..glad you got the pushchair sorted ....hope your being EXTRA careful with this weather ?...

Witters ...SORRY i meant the ask the other day how DH is after the crash ...how bad is the car ??...R u all ok??...us fine C&O havent bothered with the snow really ...

Hows everyone else ??...

Takecare love Hope XXXX


----------



## Witters

Thanks for asking Hope   We are all fine, it's more of an annoyance than anything else.  He was literally going 5mph and had so much time to try everything to stop but the ice simply wouldn't let him.  He stopped via a van which was parked directly opposite the T Junction.  Frustratingly, if were just the curb, that would have stopped him with no insurance claim.  Even more frustrating is that the van drived admitted that the same thing happened before DH, so it was clearly the ice, and now the insurance will be battling out who caused what damage.  DH's car just has a cracked bumper and the parking sensor is permenantly on, but other than that, perfectly drivable.

Myles and Keilidh want the snow back!  Although they still like jumping in the muddy puddles   They are normally such clean children!


----------



## vikki75

hello girls 
just popped on to see if avon has had any more signs of labour ?
obviously she hasnt been on today thats a good sign   good luck to her any way  
hows everything with everyone else  
me im just waiting now for a af then i can go for baseline yay got terrible headache since my d reg injection monday   couldnt even get to my accu session yesterday cos i couldnt drive with my etes hurting from it , so going on monday now


----------



## Loubelle

Ladies!!!

How are you all?

I need some advice. Just come home to an NHS letter saying they are now in a position to offer funding for IVF. Does that mean we are at the top of the list?

I was due to go for a frozen cycle when my next AF comes - what do I do - Shall I skip the frozen and go for an NHS fresh cycle?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters

Oooh!  I would guess so Lou!  We didn't qualify for NHS funding, so I wouldn't know.  I would call them or the Wessex as soon as they are next open to find out.  That's great news, it must be so nice to not have the financial burden as well as the physical and emotional ones.  Keep us posted!


----------



## babybluz

Hope everyone is wrapped up warm.

Avon, got my fingers crossed your buggy has arrived, how exciting. 
Hope you SD is recovering well, shes so young to be going through that.

loubelle, Great news! I would be on the phone to the clinic first thing monday   good luck 

witters, glad your hubby wasn't hurt, lets just   they don't drag out the insurance claims.

hope2b, how are you?

hi vikki, not long for us now  

Well i have been D/r now since last thursday, I have had trouble sleeping, a headache, night sweats and I am sooo thirsty all the time, I presume ill feel better once on the progynova? (I hope so). I have my D/r scan thursday as long as AF arrives in time, so it all feels like its happening now and I cant help but pin all my hopes on it this time, but hey, you got to stay positive right?
Me and DP were in the Chinese restaurant the other night and it is the year of the ox, we worked out we are both born in the year of the ox too so this must be a good sign for us this year. Or I am just reading into everything and going a little crazy  

Hope you all have a nice weekend  
TTFN XXXXXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

_Morning All !!....

How are you ??

AAAVVVOOOONNNN ......where are you ??....mmmm i wonder......GOOD LUCK HUN XXX....

Lou ...thats GREAT news ....im sure you can do a full fresh cycle & keep your embies frozen ...  

Baby ....great your d/r......sorry your having side effects ...  ....  

Vikki ....Hope your feeling a bit better now ??...  

Witters are you all ok ??....more snow on its way so M&K will be happy....

Liz are you ok ?? hows Dylan ??
Alra...how are you ?? whens your scan ??..

Katiechick ...how are you ??...

Yogi/Mel ....not long now till Kasey~lee is 2 ...where has the time gone ??...

Red,Debs ..how are you mummys

To everyone else hope your all ok ....

We are all ok....just waiting for C&O to wake up....more coffee i think .......

Enjoy your w.end

Love Hope XXXXXx_


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - no labour! no action there at all! buggy came but raincover missing. great buggy i love it! cried when it came then realised i had to attach wheels/hood etc and got a strop on    need to grow up!!! Did it in the end! keep wheeling it around the kitchen! Yeah not broached DH daughter regards egg freezing as its not really my business and i may be right, but she wouldent appreciate me saying it im sure, so will leave well alone! Ah bless your kiddies liking muddy puddles!! Sorry about DH situation, bet theres been a lot of that with the weather recently right mare.

hope2b - ah you might be waiting a while yet!!! scan monday will discuss delivery then with consultant will keep ya posted! practically housebound with the weather as i live on a hill! cant walk around for that long anyhow - 2hrs max its so heavy now.

vikki75- nah no signs here, but bracing myself! not long then till you get cracking, hope af comes soon              

loubelle - id give them a ring, tis good news whatever isnt it, fab! I was entitled to 1 IVF and 1 FET on the nhs so maybe you could have the FET first as you were gonna anyway? worth checking

babybluz - yeah buggy here, woohoo! Yeah DH dd is recovering well is out of hospital, its so horrible though having to have that sort of thing done at such a young age. I started off thinking negative as it wasnt such a "fall" if tx didnt work, but then i think you are always gonna be devastated if it doesnt work regardless of how positive youve been throughout the tx, plenty of time to be negative if it doesnt work that time. you work up to having embies put in, so you may as well enjoy that bit, as having the embies in there is the best bit of it. if that makes any sense. you have to have some hope and positivity it could work else theres no point doing it. its hard though im a worst case scenario girl myself so i struggled with feeling positive! it cant hurt though, hope it works sending positive vibes!


----------



## Witters

Glad you got your buggy Avon!  Best of luck today!!  let us know how the scan goes!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning all !!...

Hope your all ok ??...

Avon ...hope scan goes ok today ....

Is everyone ok ?? how was your w.end ??

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## vikki75

hello girls 
i got my af yesterday so baseline on thursday yay then start my progynova on saturday fingers crossed xx
hope your all doing ok xx
avon queen anything yet ??


----------



## Witters

Yay Vikki!!  Good luck!!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Great stuff Vikki ....GGOOD LLLUUCKKK.......  


Hope XXX


----------



## Avon Queen

evening ladies    

had scan today now both approx 6lb each

induction booked for fri 20th feb 9.45am, with view to birth 21st feb....unless i give birth before then.....so its only a week on friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkk!!

saw one of the babies yawn during the scan!! wasnt very impressed obviously!!! must admit it brought a tear to my eye, couldent quite believe what i was seeing       

scared to death but also bring it on


----------



## Hope 2 B

WWWAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Avon .....thats great ...FANTASTIC weights ....yep i remember that feeling ..VERY SURREAL .....

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Great news Avon!  I second the fabulous weights!  Myles plus Keilidh equals one of yours!  I'm so pleased you have an end date in sight.  Hopefully you will go naturally before then.  It would be lovely for them to be born on my birthday - the 15th


----------



## vikki75

avon queen good luck hun cant believe how big they are wow   
how is everyone ?? hope your all ok 
this weather is ridiculous !! 
just wish thursday would hurry up  
had my accu yesterday it was so relaxing even nearly nodded off lol been told i got to keep my feet an hads warm cos cold feet/hands cold womb! apparently


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - no way really? glad they are good weights, i myself was only 5lb5oz and they are both bigger than i was!!! talk about stretched!! its soooooooooooooooooooo uncomfortable, espec at night, and in the bath im like a beached whale, tis a good job i have handles on the side of the bath!! see what i can do for the 15th    

hope2b - yeah soo surreal not sure i will ever take all this in?    think mentally will disappear onto another planet for a bit and just watch as if its happening to someone else?! do i sound mad?!!! well i think im losing it!!!!

vikki75 - thanks hun, come on thursday!


----------



## Witters

Avon, yes, really!  Myles was 2lb 12oz and Keilidh was 3lb 9oz   Just you wait, once they are here, your daily life will be a big blurr.  You will be amazed at how you know what to do and when.  My advice is don't plan, just go with the flow and listen to yourself and your children, that way you can learn together what works best for you as a family   I;m sure I do and have done many things very differently to what people think, but can honestly say I feel that it has all worked out well for us.  I like to think I am a credit to my children just as much as they are a credit to me (and DH ofcourse  )

I've had a busy day.  First, we went to Messy Play - Valentines theme, so lots of hearts and red paint!  Then straight off to the dentist to see the hygeinist. It's the first time in ages that I used the buggy, and they were extremely good and just watched patiently for the 30 minutes with the occasional giggle at the noise of the sucker!

Then it was home for lunch and up the farm.  I had a girl interested in Woody, so she came to meet him.  He was a little angel too and unsuprisingly, she fell in love with him.  I am off to see her place at the weekend and looks like we may have found him a new home.  After 7 years, it will be very sad, although she has said I can visit whenever I like.  I won't ofcourse (or only very occasionally atleast) but that in itself shows that they are looking to keep him and take care of him.  Fingers crossed it will all worked out, she seemed really nice and he seemed to like her.


----------



## babybluz

Whoooo Avon WOW not long to go now, how exciting  
6lb each!! blimey you must be HUGE! 
Good luck, I hope the birth goes smoothly and cant wait to see some baby pics xxxxx

Witters great news about woody, hope it works out.

hello everyone else hope your all ok?

My AF arrived sun so my d/r scan all set for thursday (same day as vikki) unfortunately my arthritis has flared too so I'm dosed up on pain relief. I just hope it is short lived  
Does anyone know if the side effects get better when you start progynova?

 < me


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - thanks hun, listening to your tales relaxes me     who's woody?  

babybluz - yeah i am abit   cant even reach to shave my legs anymore, but im past caring! if i cant see it it dont exist! thanks hun   good luck for thursday and onwards


----------



## Witters

Avon, Woody is my horse


----------



## LizH

Avon - wow you are 37 weeks today!!!  Sounds like they are a brilliant size, I bet you can't wait to meet them!  Dylan was 2 weeks overdue so I was induced, best of luck.

Witters - woody looks lovely in the picture.

Hope - how are you?

Babybluz - I can't remember having any side effects when I dregged for my FET cycles, but I had lots of headaches and aches and pains when I was downregging for my last 2 fresh cycles.  I found that when I started stimming things improved a lot.  Hope you are feeling better soon.

Vikki -good luck for tomorrow.  I'm getting sick of this weather now, it's just started snowing as I type.  Last week Dylan's nursery was closed so I couldn't go to work, never mind!

I've just started taking provera to induce a bleed so I can start my FET cycle.  Fingers crossed.

Liz


----------



## Witters

Am I seeing right, Dylan is almost 2?!  Wow!  Do you have anything special planned?  Is loving the snow?


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - ah hes handsome! i see! im a bit scared of horses as they are so big "in the flesh"?!!! but i love animals its just cause i aint used to em

lizh - yeah want to get this birth on the road now     sat about waiting and getting hormonal and paranoid in my dressing gown it just aint healthy!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning all ...

How are you ??...

Witters ....glad yoou hopefully got a new home for Woody ... ...are you all ok ??...

Avon ...how are you hun.. ...just make sure you enjoy these last few days ....& get some rest ...watch dvds ...have a nap in the day ...etc...

Liz ...hiya hun ....yep not long till Dylans 2 ..are you doing anything ??

Vikki & Baby .. how are you   

We are all ok....had to take Owen to hospital for check up on his feet ...we were concerned that his feet are slightly turned in & he has a toe on his left foot that is really curved behind the next toe ...
We we were right ...hes either got to have insoles in his shoes,special boots made ...or have his feet operated on ..   ....he has got to have a op to correct his toe ....me & dh were gutted but id rather he has it doen now when hes too young to remember anything about it ...
Hes fine in himself walks & runs fine (especially when Cerys is chasing him ...)...hopefully got appt 3/4wks time to start treatment ...

Love Hope XXXXX


----------



## Witters

Hope, Awww, poor Owen   I hope that the date comes through quickly so you can get it over with and put it behind you.  Not nice waiting on an operation for your little one.  Glad it isn't effecting him though in a way that he knows it.  How is Cerys?  She was having chest shaped issues right?  Is that correcting itself?

Hope, counting down the days with you!  Have you got everything prepared?  Bag all packed?  Full tank of petrol in the car?


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hi

Cerys is fine thanks Witters ...her chest seems to have corrected its self with her getting bigger ....got appt with consultant in March ...shes getting more 'willful' by the day ....

Hope your all ok

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Great about Cerys   I agree, little girls are very 'willful'   Keilidh is a law unto herself sometimes due to her stubborness.  She would definately loose out on something nice than give in!


----------



## Avon Queen

hope2b - yeah im resting up, but im a bit bored as well    Sorry about Owen at least it will be corrected before he even notices it  

witters - hiya


----------



## Witters

Avon, my friend had her twins last night   A girl and a boy   You wont be far behind her


----------



## Avon Queen

oh did she? what flavours? is she ok


----------



## Witters

Not sure of the details, but she had one of each, 5lb 6oz and 5lb 11oz


----------



## Avon Queen

ooh good weights, cant wait to have mine and have a look at 'em!


----------



## Witters

DH properly backed up my blog the other day.  Turns out, it's 6MG leading to 556 pages of A4!  That's over a Ream of paper!  Definately put too many hours into it!


----------



## katiechick

Hey Ladies

Sorry I haven't posted for ages. 

AQ~ Wow a week 2Moro cant believe u will have them soon cant wait  

Witters~ Woody looks lovely. Hope u and the little ones r OK.

Hope~ Glad Cerys chest has corrected itself and hope Owen's feet don't give him any problems.  

I have my app for my follow up app and it is in July so I'm hoping it fly's by it was for May butthey cancelled it so was a bit angry bout that but maybe it will do us some good not rushing into tx again. 

Hi to everyone else hope Ur all OK.

Katie xxxx


----------



## babybluz

Afternoon ladies

Hope you all had a better day than me!
Not only did I wake up with a headache again, I cut myself in rather delicate area trimming  , put odd socks on and only noticed on the scan couch   I was stressing as I arrived late due to roadworks and had to wait for a parking space! This was also the only time I have been on my own, my hubby has been to all the other appointments with me.  
In keeping with my day I was then told my womb lining was too thick at 8.6 and should be below 4   and that I should loose some more of my lining this week. My AF has stopped so how is this possible!!??
So, I am on the DR drugs another week and will find out if treatment goes ahead next thursday.  
I feel so disappointed as the nurse told me before we started D/r that I should be ready on the 1st Dr scan as I responded so well last time.   I just want to get to ET this time   


hope2b   sounds like you had a rough day too. 
Its so gut wrenching finding there is something wrong with your child, but kids are resilient and seem to bounce back fast, its us adults that worry.   

katiechick good luck with tx in july 

witters wow thats some big blog!

liz thank you and good luck with your FET  

avon, your still here then! least those hairy legs will be keeping you warm  

take care all xxxx


----------



## tulip1411

Hi Ladies,

I hope you dont mind me joining you but desperate for some advise   Found out today due to symptoms of OHSS that e/t abandoned   But really confused about everything I am reading about FET cycles and alot of its seems quite negative or out of date.  We have 16 embies and dr wants to take them to blastocysts stage but worrying now after reading that they dont thaw too good at blasts But the information I have read is from 2006 have things improved since then? Would really appreiciate everyones views please!  

Thank you
Love Kelly xxxx


----------



## LizH

Hi Kelly and welcome to the thread.  Sorry you have had to cancel et due to OHSS, it is so dissappointing at the time but it is the best thing to do.  The national success rates for FET are about 20% I think, but obviously differ between clinics (but you have a good amount of frosties so you will probably have a higher chance).  Also this thread has had many FET success stories including myself, my 3rd FET resulted in my baby boy who is nearly 2 yrs old!!  I don't know what you have been researching but most people would probably agree with me that FET's are much better than going through a full IVF cycle, so have positive experiences.  I'm not sure about the blast thaw rate as my clinic don't take embies to blasts so sorry can't help you there.  Also I've just noticed in your signature that you are 'saving to do FET now' - your FET should be free because you have already paid for the embryo transfer when you paid for your fresh IVF cycle.  You should just pay for drugs which cost about £150.  Oh, just noticed too, you are in West Yorkshire - so am I!  Good luck and please keep us up to date with everything.  Hope the OHSS symptons are bearable.

Babybluz - oh no, I've never been in this situation but I'm sure your clinic have dealt with this sort of thing before, I've definitely heard about people having to downreg a week or two longer on some cycles.  Bit annoying for you though.

Hi to everyone else, must go as got a dirty nappy to change!

Liz


----------



## Avon Queen

babybluz - ouch i know your pain regards cutting in that special place     i understand how disappointing it is when you get scanned and they say thats not right etc. i went in on what i thought was day 2 of my cycle and she said "thats not what i expect to see" which is the worst thing you can say!!!! but it turned out ok in the end (was the bfp cycle). its like you wanna just get past first base isnt it, so frustrating. Turned out with me as soon as i started slight bleed i thought i was on period but i wasnt actually, was just working up to it!!! things can change so much over 48 hours though, your body will do it in its own time   Yeah my hairy legs are so fetching, i feel a million dollars teehee, ive trimmed a little bit under water "blind" but as we all know that can be dangerous/patchy effect  

tulip - 16 embies is FAB   , didnt do mine to blasts but one of the other girls will im sure have experience/knowledge for you there. good luck     

Lizh - hiya


----------



## babybluz

Avon- thank you for your support, nice to know others go through similar things and still get a BFP. The nurse said i should shed more lining but nothing yet so I'm trying to stay positive as i got 4 day to go yet.
You will have to get the hubby to do the trimming for you  

Liz yeah its disappointing as last time I responded well, too well. It just feels like its been forever since I started my 1st treatment in Oct and haven't got to ET yet and am feeling impatient on the d/r drugs
dirty nappies hmm thats what were heading for lol

tulip as far as I know day 1 embies or blasts are the best time to freeze, and blast transfers are supposed to be the most successful (for some)
I hope the OHSS is not too bad, good luck   

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## tulip1411

Hi ladies,

Thank you for your replies   All of 16 embies were frozen yesterday (day 2-3) instead of going to blast stage. They said it was better to do it now and then try and mature them after the thaw to blasts. The nurse said it was quite remarkable as they were all of good quality - I could of kissed her!  

Liz; Thank you   re: not paying for the FET. I didn't know any of that well untill about 10 minutes ago and someone else has posted me a message and said exactly the same thing  Which makes sense, just cant understand why the hospital (well dr) didnt say when we asked how much the FET was   We are at St James, where did you do your tx if you dont mind me asking.  Should I ask about this asap as worried now they will try and charge us? Feeling a lot better thank you the OHSS seems to have calmed down since they gave me a prostap injection, thankfully! Having regular monitoring at the hospital though and bloods taken. Managered to lose a stone too   although arent complaining at that   Oh and your little boy looks a cutie - bless him! 

Avon: Congrats for your bfp with twins who by the looks of your ticker are growing nicely x

Sorry no more personals   trying to catch up with everyone, is it okay I bardge in and post on here   

Lots of luck to you all in tx or soon starting  

Love Kelly xxxx


----------



## LizH

Hi Kelly - I've PM'd you.  We conceived Dylan via St James' hospital (that's where his middle name comes from!).  Hope you get the charging sorted out soon.

Avon - how are you?

Witters - yes Dylan is 2 in about 9 days.  We are having a party at home this Saturday for his little friends.  He's also having a joint party with his friend who was born 2 days after him - this one is for their playgroup friends.  Hope you and Myles and Keilidh are well.

Hi to everyone else.  Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B

_Morning all !!

How are you all ??....

Welcome ..Tulip.....  16 embies thats fab ....good luck for your FET ...it does 
work !!...we didnt pay for our FET's as they HAD to freeze them due to OHSS which im sure will be the same for you..

Liz how are you ??....hope Dylan has a lovely party.....GOOD LUCK for your FET XXXX...

Witters how are you all ??....any more news about Woody ...

Avon ....how are you ??....bet you getting sooooo excited & nervous now ??...is someone posting your 'news' on here...you can always have my mobile no if you want ....wonder....  ...or...  ...or...  .....   .......

Hope everyone is ok ...im ok ...C&O are fine ...one of their little friends who they layed with yest p.m has got chicken pox ...her mom said she was fine yest morn ...but last night had a few spots ...so just waiting to see if C&O get it ....

Love Hope XXXX_


----------



## Witters

Kelly, welcome!  Glad to hear the OHSS symptoms are easing no, it really isn't a fun condition to have   I too had mine frozen,althiugh had to convince them as they were less than their freezing quality.  Glad we did as they were obviously determined to stay with us!   I agree, we only had to pay for the drugs and HFEA fee rather than the actual treatment as it as through no fault of our own and the treatment as not 'complete'.  Good luck and I look forward to celebrating your BFP hopefully very soon 

Liz, sounds like Dylan is going to have a great birthday!  Lvely idea about his middle name, really touching.

Hope, in a way it will be good to get the chicken pox out the way, although not whilst you are going through it I'm sure.  Now would be a good time being cooler though, the sun's heat would just make the itching worse.  Keep us posted!

Things are progressing with Woody.  We ent to see his potential new home at the weekend and met his furry friends which all looked good.  Myles and Keilidh got to sit on a little pony and loved it which convinced us it is the right decision to get one for them.  They are coming once more this weekend to hopefully ride him which will be the decion maker, although they have been orned that he hasn't been ridden in 4 years!!  Since having M&K, my nerves have been shot.  Goodness, I never used to blink at riding stallions next to a field of mares!!

Avon, you can have my number too if you like.  Can't wait to hear of youtr news!!  My friend as home with her two after a few days, so hopefully you will be the same.  Such exciting times!


----------



## Alra

Hello ladies,

sorry I have not posted recently but I've been very busy with work and nausea  

Babybluz, I'm sorry your road is bumpier than expected. That will just make the final *positive* result even more delightful hun!

I hope you are all doing fine.   to everyone.

I finally had my first scan today. There were two sacs:

One with a healthy heartbeat, and measuring right for its "age" (roughly 7 weeks). 

The other one, however, is rather small, more than 10 days behind, and there is a slow heartbeat. The Dr said we will only know at the next scan if it will survive or not.

So mixed feelings and scared that something could happen to the other one.

 at least one of my babies survives.

Alra


----------



## Avon Queen

hiya girls   nah no labour yet! looks like will make it to induction on friday. 2 days left in the house so ive had the bleach out again!! had some twinges last night, and not and again i get a feeling like theres some scissors snipping at me "down below" >??!!! well theres a girl called Zelisa gonna put on here as i put hers on when she had her twins, i guess you guys may have spoken to her on the twins thread? i will come on as soon as i can to tell ya! im rubbish at putting photos on here though, so maybe i should PM ya both my number sos i can text you pics

Alra - god you must be worried sick   i so hope everything turns out ok for you, praying for you for the best possible outcome                     

lizh- hiya, hope Dylan has a fab party

tulip - 16 embies, 16 chances there       whens your ET?


----------



## Witters

Alra,  fingers crossed for your next scan   It will be a hard wait, but I'm sure you will have atleast one healthy baby   Sometimes these early scans cause upset instead of reassurance 

Avon, just about to text you - would love a look at some pics!  I will try to upload them here if I can if you like


----------



## vikki75

AQ cant believe they dont want to come out xx good luck for friday hun if not b4 xx 
alra hun   your be in my   
witters glad you found someone for woody   must be a relief to know his going somewhere good xx
as for me i got 9 days till i have my et got a scan on thursday an talk to cons an embriologist , which im gonig to find hard to make a decision see i got 4 blasts from 1st cycle  an 9 embies an i dont know if i should try thawing my blasts 1st an see how they go or just try with my 9 frosties wat would you do help x


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - sent you pic of the hippo (that'd be me!)

vikki - i know, i always imagined myself having early babies as well catching me off guard, dont know why but i did. im glad they like it in here, but time to come out now!! good look for ET in 9 days, im sure it will all work itself out regards how many embies


----------



## Witters

Avon, never received photo texts before.  I have it, but when I try to retrieve it, it comes up as unknown subscriber.  Any ideas?  Would love to see it!!  Can you email it?  maybe that would work better?  I will text you my address in a bit as I'm just unloading the shopping...

Vikki, go with their advice.  They will all be good I'm sure


----------



## babybluz

Hi everyone

Avon- ouch that sounds very painful    friday is not long to wait now if they decide to stay put till then  

Alra, thank you.
Ivf makes you have a goal of a bfp but it seems that is where the next rollercoaster begins  I hope it is good news at your next scan, when will that be?

tulip, thats great news 16 good embies. I would ring the clinic to confirm the free FET just to put your mind at rest. (mine has also been free)

vikki, I think I would go with the advise of the embriologist. What did you have put back before?

I am crossing my fingers for my next scan on thursday that my lining has thinned out. 

TTFN xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - oh sorry hun im rubbis with stuff like that   can your phone take pics? maybe if youre phone doesnt take em then that will explain it..?

babybluz - i call it the "9 mnth wait" !!!

vikki75 - the embriologist will know whats best. can you have 1 embie and 1 blast in together?? just a thought - they will recommend what they think you should do


----------



## Witters

Avon, yes, my phone can take pics.  Maybe it's just not set up to receive them??  Not sure.  Only potentially tomorrow of a 'non baby' day, then Friday it's off to the hospital for you?  That 9 month wait is coming to an end!!


----------



## katiechick

Hey Ladies

AQ~ Only 2 more days to go bet ur excited i know I am for u.  

Hope,Witter~ How r u and ur little ones hope ur all ok. 

Babybluz~ Hope ur scan goes ok on Thursdat and ur lining has thinned out  

Alra~ Really hope everything turns out ok for u hun  

 To everyone else hope ur all ok.

Nothing much happening with me just waiting for July to come so we can see the DR. Me and DH have been asked to be god parents so thats something to look forward to cant wait we r excited about it   

Katie xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !!....

Hope your all ok ??...

Hi Katie ...we are all ok ta..congrats on being godparents !....

Avon ..this time tommorrow   ....wow....GOOD LUCK HUN ...thinking of you all ...last day as mommy to be (get some sleep heehhee) XXX

Hope eveyone is ok ?

love Hope XXX


----------



## Witters

Katie, congrats on becoming Godparents!  That's a real honour 

Avon, yes, your last proper day with that beautiful big bump!  I bet you will strangely miss it!

Hope, how are you, DH, Owen and Cerys?  Well I hope

We all have coughs and colds, not nice.  Been here over a week now so hopefully we will be feeling better soon


----------



## Hope 2 B

Witters....hope your all better soon ....

We are all ok ta, Cerys & Owen are here in the kitchen with me 'painting' Grandad a picture for his bday .... ...

XXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Aww, bless!  I am here spying on Myles and Keilidh.  I never go to them straight away as I find it helps with their self settling.  They have just woken up and found a couple of cars and are playing on their road mat.  They like to strand them in the water and the other one helps by pushing them out!  Very cute to see a bit of team work going on   

I'm sure Grandad will love his picture!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

gatecrasher alert!

Just popping in to wish Avon lots of luck for her induction tomorrow

WOW your 9 month wait is over

Cant wait to hear your news!

Lots of love

Em and Zxx


----------



## Avon Queen

heffalump - ah thanks hun    thats so sweet of you! cant believe its finally MY turn?!!! Jesus im scared stiff!    

katiechick - i am excited, but i have the whole pain/torture thing to go through, fear of the unknown isnt it!! bring it on though. Hope it goes quickly till July, but also hope you enjoy the break and have some fun over the summer  

witters/hope - yeah i cant even go there "this time 2moro" .....looking like a startled rabbit and i keep randomly crying to myself like a nutter!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Avon .....    .....sorry about your tears ....fear of the unknown is awful isnt it ...No matter what me or Witters say ..i know you'll still worry ( & will do for the next umpteen years ).....i didnt sleep at all the night before i had C&O ....i was SOOOOO scared but although i had the 'sunroof' delivery ...(C~sect) it really wasnt anything to of worried about ...i loved the whole thing ...as im sure you will ....    ....




ANYWAY GOOD LUCK AVON ....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! .....

love & hugs Hope XXXXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

Talking of tears dunno whats wrong with me at the mo .... couldnt stop crying last night ...my SIL mom has got the big 'C' & been told to stop all tment as doing no good ...   ....this Jade Goody situation has me in floods ....im so emotional at the mo ...need a good kick up the  .........


----------



## vikki75

hi girls quick update from me 
just got back from clinic my lining is thick enuf yay transfer is definitly next thursday going to thaw 4 day 2 embies see how they go im so excited 
 to all sorry no personnels xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hope 2 B

Vikki ...thats FAB !!!!!!.....lovely news XXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

...ive  just reached my 1000th post ....


----------



## Avon Queen

hope2b - thanks i just cant believe whats in there till i see em in the flesh and i just hope they are ok, i know you understand, am gonna have to put my "big brave girl" outfit on (metafor!! now that WOULD be dodgy!!) again, when im really a complete wuss   Feel abit like everyones just waiting for there presents and that im irrelevant - maybe a bit nasty on my part but thats hormones 4 ya!! Just treated myself to 2 nice tops from topshop that will arrive next week, so i feel better, as no doubt i will be sore, to reward myself for what im about to go through!!! can wear with maternity jeans or joggers when people visit so i feel nice. because im worth it   though i doubt i will care what i look like its nice to pretend!!! so nice to get back into normal clothes (wedge myself!). Sorry about your SIL mom, its horrible isnt it. and Ive shead a tear too over jade goody, there are so many horrendous things that happen in the world, i guess you just have to grab the good things with both hands when they come because it aint that often they do  . Blimey 1000th post, think of all the housework you could have done in that time!! hahaha

vikki75 - good luck for next thursday for the ET, 2 embies waiting for ya, come on u embies!!!!


----------



## babybluz

Hi everyone

Avon good luck tomorrow, you will be on  very soon looking into the eyes of 2 beautiful babies  

hope2b- awww   sorry to hear about SIL mom
1000th post! cor thats a lot of nattering- do you get an extra star or somthing?

witters hope you all get better soon  I am trying my hardest to avoid people with colds/flu as my immune system is compromised, not easy as there is lots going round at the moment.

Great news Vikki, good luck   

Katie, thats nice news, when is the christening/baptism?


I thought my DP had forgotten about the scan as he went off in a huff last night to bed, then didn't mention it this morning   so being the stubborn hormonal sod I am didn't remind him to see how long it took to ask  ........He called me not long after scan, bless, I suppose he was as anxious as me   
As for the scan...
I am soooooooo relieved my lining was nice and thin at 3.5 so I'm all set to take 6 progynova tonight    Next scan now in 9 days time.
BBx


----------



## Avon Queen

babybluz- thanks hun, glad your lining ok, so you can get started on the drug


----------



## vikki75

avon queen  for tomorrow hun xxxx


----------



## katiechick

AQ~ All the best for 2moro hope u manage to get some sleep 2nite xxx


----------



## LizH

Avon Queen - just want to wish you the best of luck for tomorrow  

Can't wait to hear your news  

Liz


----------



## Witters

Good luck from me too Avon!  Will be thinking of you!  Hopefully next time we speak, you will be a mummy with all the pregnancy and delivery worries behind you 

I saw my friends twins today, they are 8 days old and seem teeny tiny!  Thinking back, they are almost double mine, it's hard to imagine them being so small now.  Certainly made me even more broody than I am already!

We had Myles and Keilidh fitted for riding hats yesterday, they were very good.  Myles chose a red silk and Keilidh a 'chocolate' one.  You can tell she's my daughter being a chocoholic so early!  We are hoping that things work out with Woody and have a couple of pony viewings lined up.  I am getting excited which is what I need as parting with Woody will never be easy...


----------



## Hope 2 B

[fly]GOOD LUCK AVON !! ....[/fly]

Thinking of you all ....

Love hope XXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS TO AVON & DH ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR SONS....[/fly]

Thomas Andrew born 21.52pm 21st Feb ....5lb 15oz...

Lucas David born 22.26pm 21st Feb ...6lb 8oz ....

Born naturally with help of ventouse.... 

What wonderful news to wake up to ....sooo very pleased for you ...welcome to the world little Thomas & Lucas ....

Avon ...bet your shattered but on   

                     

Love & cuddles Hope XXX

I havent posted this anywhere else as i know Avons friend was going to do it for her ....


----------



## katiechick

CONGRATES AQ AND DH ON THE ARRIVAL OF UR SONS WOT WONDERFUL NEWS.    
SO HAPPY FOR U BOTH. HOPE EVERYTHING IS OK.

Take care 

Katie xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Congratulations Avon and DH on the safe arrival of your lovely boys

Lovely names and weights

Hope the new family are all doing ok

Love Emxx


----------



## vikki75

avon queen well done an congratulations     
im feeling stupid i took a oral tablet for  thrush cos my nurse sed it would be ok but after i took it it sed on the pack not to take if trying for a baby now i feel like its gonna lessen my chance


----------



## Witters

Avon, many congratulations! Thank you so much for the text! We received it at 3am, just as DH and I were up trying tpo clear our noses, so perfect timing! Sounds like you did well delivering them both naturally, ell done! Fantastic weights and brilliend names!
[fly]            [/fly]

Hope, thanks for posting Avon's news! I had a very busy day and poped on this morning to post it but as beaten to it  I haven't had the chance to get back until now to pass on my congrats...

It seems that e have found Woody a new home. Although sad, I am happy with who and where he ill be going which is a great help. We also are in the process of moving forward with a new pony for Myles and Keilidh, so exciting times still


----------



## babybluz

[fly]   CONGRATULATIONS AVON & DH  [/fly]

What fantastic news 2 healthy boys finally in your arms  

That is really good weights too, hope you are all well and get to come home soon


----------



## babybluz

Vikki, I had to take it too before my last treatment, I didn't get to ET then though.
My nurse said it was better to get rid of the thrush, but i also have immune issues.
Might be worth talking to the clinic to see what they say, but hopefully it will be out of your system before ET anyway


----------



## LizH

Congratulations Avon Queen and DH on the safe arrival of Thomas and Lucas   .  What brilliant news, hope you are all well and enjoying your new family.  Love Liz, DH and Dylan xx


----------



## Hope 2 B

_Morning all !...

Hows everyone ??...

Vikki ...is it today ET ??.... GGOOOODDD LLUUUCCKKK...    .....

What about everyone else ....scans...etc ....

Avon ...hope your all ok & home ??...( & busy !)...

Love Hope XXX_


----------



## LizH

Vikki - looking at your signature, I'm guessing you had ET yesterday?  Hope it went well and you are having a good rest.  Good luck for the 2ww and hope it brings good news.

Hope - hi, hope you are all well

AvonQueen - hope everything is well with Thomas and Lucas, and you of course!

It was Dylan's birthday yesterday so we've had a busy few days.  He's had parties, lots of birthday cakes, too many presents and really enjoyed it all!  Well, you are only 2 once! 

Anyway we have had a lazy morning so far, not even dressed yet, so better go and put some clothes on!

Liz


----------



## Witters

Vikki, hope all went well ith the transfer!  Sticky vibes to you!!

Liz, happy birthday to Dylan!  Scary where the time goes isn't it?  So, what prezzies did he get?

Avon, I hope things are going well and you are enjoying motherhood as youget to know your two gorgeous boys!

Busy here too, getting everything organized for Woody's departure  and welcoming Morisha   Beter go, lots of tack to clean...


----------



## Hope 2 B

HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY DYLAN .....

Hope you all had a lovely day XXXXX

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Hope 2 B

Awww Witters ....when does Woody go ??....& the new pony arrive ??...bet M&K are excited 

XXXXXXX


----------



## babybluz

Hi all

Witters I take it morisha is the new pony? hope woodys departure is smooth and he settles in nicely

Liz happy belated birthday to Dylan. sounds like you deserved a lazy morning.

Avon,thinking of you, I bet you can't take your eyes of them boys   hope you are recovering well.  

hope2b how are you? hope the SIL mom is doing as well as can be expected  

Vikki hope ET went well today  

 Katie and Heffalump

I had to take Elsie the vets monday as she was not well at all, turned out she got anal abscesses   but she is doing much better now on the anti biotics.
We are off to somerset for the weekend to visit my MIL on friday evening, hopefully my scan will go ok on the afternoon and i can relax there and elsie just loves running on the beach so I'm glad she is getting better.

Hope you all have nice weekends

BB xx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls just a quick sneaky one 
had et today had grade 1, 8 cells and a grade 1/2 7cells put back just praying now they stick , had my accu onces this morning b4 et an just got back from there now so im feeling really   just hope it ends  
big hug to you all xx


----------



## Witters

Great news Vikki!


----------



## Hope 2 B

GOOD LUCK VIKKI .........     ....take it easy XX

Love Hope XXX


----------



## babybluz

Hope everyone had a good weekend?

How you getting on Vikki? 

An update from me..

my scan went well on Friday lining was nice and thick.
we went away and i forgot to take my progynova on the friday night so i was worried all weekend about it
I called the clinic this morning to find out if i had messed up big time missing my dose, hoping they had not thawed my embies too early if i had  
good news is its all ok and still going ahead, phew!
So were both   our little ones make it to blast, we get a call tomorrow afternoon to get update on progress, (this is such a nerve racking time of tx) then if all is well ET will be friday  


I just got back from the vets and my dogs glands are still infected   looks like she might have to have an operation   and i will worry as she is an old dog. I just hope this new lot of anti boitics clear it up but it means weekly visits to the vets for a while.

It had gone so quiet on here recently, has anyone heard if avonqueen and twins are OK?

BB xx


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya


Baby ...gooood luuuccckkk....   ....hope all goes ok ...thinking of you ..at this horrible 'waiting' time XXX...sorry to hear your dogs not well ....hope he/she is better soon XXX

Yep i hada text & pic off Avon Sat ....Tom & Lucas are GGOOORRGGEOOUUSSS ....& she says shes 'ecstatic' ....

Hows everyone ??...

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## PoDdy

Hello,
Let me introduce myself. DH and I are 30, ttc 5ish yrs, possibly egg pick-up issues, and have just been though our first IVF, which disappointingly, ended with cancelled ET due to high risk of OHSS. I then fell ill with OHSS and spent a week in the hospital recovering. We have 9 embies on ice, but they are only 1 day old - is this normal?

I have lots of questions.....I have no idea what a FET cycle involves, *how long it takes, what drugs will I have to take, when do they defrost our embies*? etc. I am under the impression that when my next AF arrives (she arrived last Sunday) at the end of March, we can have ET during the next cycle, but I have been so out of it, I'm not sure if I have got confused.

We have a consultation on the 16th March, so I can ask my questions then, but I expect you ladies will be able to help me, so I don't go crazy before then.

Thanks, any info will be gratefully recieved,
PoDdy


----------



## Witters

Hey PoDdy!

I will answer some of your questions below...



PoDdy said:


> Hello,
> Let me introduce myself. DH and I are 30, ttc 5ish yrs, possibly egg pick-up issues, and have just been though our first IVF, which disappointingly, ended with cancelled ET due to high risk of OHSS. I then fell ill with OHSS and spent a week in the hospital recovering. We have 9 embies on ice, but they are only 1 day old - is this normal? I know that mine were older (day 3) but that was due to them hoping to transfer. It is very common to freeze as soon as they have fertilised. This is a positive thing as they have a better defrost rate as they are less fragile being less cells
> 
> I have lots of questions.....I have no idea what a FET cycle involves, *how long it takes, what drugs will I have to take, It can be done two ways. If you ovulate regularly and reliably yourself, they can do a natural cycle where they get you to do OPK's to track your ovulation and then transfer once the egg has been released so that the hormones are the correct ones to continue with a pregnancy. The other way is a medicated FET cycle. They de-reg you the previous cycle as in IVF. You then go on HRT, consisting of half dose of buserelin with oestrogen and gradually increase the amounts as it would happen in a natural cycle. You would then begin progesterone which will help trick your body into continuing with a pregnancy. After transfer, you lessen off the oestrogen and increase the progesterone. If pregnant, you will continue on these meds until 10-12 weeks pregnant. So basically, for you, you ill need to wait for your next AF which could be longer than usual. Then dereg day 19 the next cycle, then beging HRT the following cycle with transfer being around CD20 as an example.
> 
> when do they defrost our embies*? etc. Embies don't take long to defrost, so they usually defrost in the morning with transfer in the afternoon
> 
> I am under the impression that when my next AF arrives (she arrived last Sunday) at the end of March, we can have ET during the next cycle, but I have been so out of it, I'm not sure if I have got confused. This depends if it is natural or medicated. You should certainly beable to begin treatment the cycle following your next AF, it just depends if transfer will be that cycle (natural) or the following (medicated)We have a consultation on the 16th March, so I can ask my questions then, but I expect you ladies will be able to help me, so I don't go crazy before then.
> 
> Thanks, any info will be gratefully recieved,
> PoDdy


----------



## babybluz

evening all

hi poDdy,Hope you are feeling better now  
I had similar experience in Oct/Nov and my embryos were also frozen day one on the basis they thaw better. I waited 2 AF cycles to start a medicated FETthe end of Jan. my embies were thawed monday and I am about to have them put back this week.
hope it all works out for you, good luck   

hope3b, has Avon gone home with Tom and Lucas yet? I'm glad she is ecstatic as she was so worried bless her.

Well I got my call earlier to tell me how our   are doing and was shocked to hear they took more out the freezer without confirming it with me first   but I suppose they know best   they thawed 7 but 3 didn't make it so took out another 2, as of today only 6 have made it and are looking good so far, I was not told of any grading  ( do they grade at this point?) Maybe I should have asked.
So to fuzz up my brain some more   I am now waiting for a call tomorrow between 9-10am to see if they will make it to blasts, for ET on friday If I do not get a call I am to go in to clinic tomorrow afternoon for 3 day ET     confusing eh, i had to explain all this to hubby 3 times  

BB x


----------



## Witters

Oooh, good luck!  I hope now they have survived the thaw they will continue and make excellent blasts for you!  They like to have a good number as once you check on day 3, they leave them until day 5/6, so the more embies you have, they better your chances to reach that stage.  Keep us updated!


----------



## PoDdy

Thanks everyone,
Looks like it's a bit more of a wait than I anticipated   .  I would love to do the natural cycle, but I have heard that because it is going by your natural cycle timing there is a risk of getting cancelled and I just couldn't bear that.

Good luck BB

PoDdy


----------



## babybluz

hiya

just a little update from me...

I didnt get a call this morning so i was in a flap not knowing what was going on thinking the worst, i kept calling clinic to find out but no embryologist was available  
So we arrived at 2pm and we finally got to know what was going on,  we had 2 front runners and the rest were not doing so well so they decided not to risk it to blasts.
They had just installed a screen linked to a microscope and we were the first to try it apparently, so we saw our two 8 and 10 cell  (both top grades) embies on the screen. 
The transfer was painless just the speculum being pushed about is not nice. i was supprised they tell you to get up and get dressed so quickly, and was scared to go the loo till i was bursting to go. 
I forgot to ask what happens to the remaining embies   (oh dear ill have to ring again tomorrow  )

How is everyone else doing?

BB xx


----------



## Witters

That's great news baby!  Don't worry that they don't think they could get to blast, some simply prefer to be in the confines of a nice, warm mummy womb rather than in a clinical dish.  I'm sure the others would have been frozen if they were still doing well?  Definately call in the morning, you don't need to be worrying about that.  I too as suprised at the quickness of it all.  You can go to the loo no issue as it's a different entrance/exit, but difficult to get your head round that when you have just had such precious cargo on board.  I remember the drive home, DH was dead scared of any little bump in the road!  Bless him.  Men do get emotions too   Fingers crossed for a very long LP!!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya


Baby thats FAB !! ..... hope your putting your feet up !! ....

So pleased for you ....hope they are snuggling in nicely XXXX...

Im ok , Cerys has had a sickness bug since last night ...poor little madam ....'hopefully' on the mend now  ....


Hope everyone is ok ....

Welcome PoDdY........will chat more ...just gota do tea ....XXXX

Hope XXX


----------



## babybluz

witters thank you, our fertility guru   
 yes DH was worried about the bumps too, been treating me like a princess and i like it  
how is morisha doing?

hope2b awww hope poor cerys tummy clears up soon  

My tummy has been very swollen since ET and i had shooting pains too, just waiting for the clinic to ring back. I think they messed up and used something latex on me, (i have latex allergy!) I have to remind then at each scan too, but in the excitement forgot yesterday  

BB xx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls quick update 
i tested early i know im naughty     but to my surprise i got a  i know its very early an alot can happen dfrom now to next thursday (OTD) but i tested again today an the line got darker   im over the moon but very scared , reason i tested was cos af pains were quite bad an backache! also my body was telling me too , i know that sounds weird but ....lol , girls say it could be twins cos its showed up like a week early !!  an now already getting waves of sickness an keep going dizzy!


----------



## Hope 2 B

FANTASTIC NEWS !!.....wwwaaaahhhooooo.....

Congratulations ....def twins or more i feel !

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Wow!  Congratulations!  That test is strong for a week early - I agree, quite possibly multiples!  Or at the very least a very sticky bean   Good luck!


----------



## vikki75

thanks girls im terrified its twins im over the moon but so scared , keep thinking ill need a bus !!! lol an then im scared case i test an the line disappears   i know crazy , did you girls test early?


----------



## Witters

Twins are great!  Scary yet exciting.  At the end of the day, one baby is expensive, tiring, rewarding, so what's the difference adding one more? 

I tested 3 days early as I was bleeding and cramping and thought it was all over.  Little did I know peeing on that stick was just the beginning


----------



## LizH

Wow Vikki congratulations, really pleased for you    .  Definitely sounds like it could be twins especially as you are getting symptons so soon.  I only tested early on my cycles that resulted in BFNs.  Have you phoned the clinic to let them know?

Babybluz, congratulation on being PUPO, best wished for the 2ww, hope it goes quick for you.

 to everyone, Liz


----------



## vikki75

your right witters   i can do this if i have too   pma ! 
liz i told the doc as soon as lol she was so delighted she was screaming with happiness down the phone lol


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning all ??...

How are you all ??...

Cerys is fine now ta ....shes managed to give it to Owen,Me & Dh !!.....Owens ok now ..jusat me & dh who feel rough still & dh has had to start new job today ....had to drive to work with a bucket next to him just incase  ....

Witters,hope your all ok ? has Woody gone now ??...

Love Hope XXX

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/85392483 some resent pics of C&O .....ones taken yest in there new P.j's (pink,flowery,& stars)


----------



## Witters

Hope, gorgeous pics!  They have grown so much since the last ones - and all curly!

Woody went last week although I have had several updates to say he is getting on well.  They took him out on the roads yesterday and got caught in a hailstorm but it didn't phase him and he was well behaved 

We collected Marisha on Saturday.  She is a diddy little thing!  Very cute and excellent with M&K.  She did get a bit fidgety yesterday whilst tied up though which is a shame.  I hope it is just settle in time and she will learn to stand still.  I'm sure she will.


----------



## Witters

Here is a picture of Marisha. Bear in mind she is at her scruffiest as she was hot after travelling and had just had a nice roll!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Aww she looks lovely ...im sure she will settle in nicely for you all & great to hear Woody is getting on ok ...

Yep both curley...well Owen was ...just got the scissors on him  .....they're off to see their neo~natel consultant this afternoon for regular check up ...O has got appt Fri for his insoles/boots?? ...& hes got an appt with bone specialist in May ... ...

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Good luck with all the appointments!  Let us know how they get on.  Myles and Keilidh have been signed of their SCBU one's and hopefully have their final eye checks in May.


----------



## Hope 2 B

Thanks Witters will do XX

Baby how are you ??    


XXXXXXX


----------



## babybluz

Hi girls,

witters marisha looks cute,hope she settles soon. how lucky you are to have such space too. what is SBCU?

hope2b, cor all those appointments, hope they all go well. My daughter has a condition called retinitis pigmentosa, i remember it being such a worry at the appointments   on top of that she recently go diagnosed with juvenile arthritis too. The 2ww really is just the beginning eh, the worry never ends

Vikki how you doing ?

liz thank you

well I had a panic with some spotting on day 6 and 7 DPO but it has stopped now so i am   it was implantation bleed, was temped to buy the buy one get one free pregnancy tests at boots but stayed away in the end as its far too early to be tempted to test.
The 2ww feels like forever!!!!!

BB xxx


----------



## Witters

Baby, I too hope that was implantation   Good luck!  Glad you resisted to test...

SCBU is Special Care Baby Unit.  As M&K were 10 weeks early, they had a 6 week stay there.  They were then checked regularly until they were 2.5 Corrected years old.  We were very lucky with Keilidh, especially as she had to be on a ventilator in the early days as she never had any problems.  Myles had a belly button hernia which corrected itself and also a hole in his heart which looked like it needed to be operated on, but at the last minute, he showed to be a clever boy again and repaired itself.  People can say they've broken someone's heart, but not many can say they've repaired a heart   So proud of him   

Sorry to hear of your daughters arthritus, not fair is it?

Hope, how did you get on?


----------



## LizH

Hi Coco - sorry about your BFN, I'm surprised you had embryo transfer with developing ohss.  Sorry will have to be brief as typing one handed with son on knee.  At your review you need to ask what they will do in future to avoid ohss again.  OHSS doesn't reduce the chances of ivf working (I don't think so anyway).  I got ohss on my first cycle of ivf, i've since had 2 fresh cycles and not got ohss because the reduced my stimming drug and monitored me closely.  I was borderline though and did have a chance of getting it but managed to avoid it.  I had 225iu per day of gonal-f on 1st cycle (got 36 eggs and ohss).  Had 150iu per day on last two cycles, produced around 9-12 eggs but didn't get ohss.  Sounds like you are very sensitive to the drugs.  Usually wait a couple of months before starting FETs.  good luck

hope everyone is OK, Liz


----------



## vikki75

hi girls thought id pop in an let you know my hcg levels are 964   an my otd is tomorrow  so doc is sure its twins with such a high level im so nervous ..
wat were your levels ?? 
big hug to everyone sorry for a bit of a me post xx


----------



## Witters

Great news Vikki!  I never got any levels so sadly can't help.  Regardless how many, it sounds like you have a sticky pregnancy there!  Well done!!  Look after yourself...

Hi Coco, sorry to hear of your OHSS and BFN   I too was only on 150ui and reacted rediculously.  I only ever needed a FET which was done a few months later...  Sorry, can't stop, will post more later...


----------



## LizH

Hi Vikki

Just looked back at my old posts, my levels were 87 and 189 two days later.  I think I had the blood tests 12 days and 14 days after the two day transfer.

Liz


----------



## babybluz

Hi everyone,

I was a very very naughty girl this weekend and decided to do a test way too early......my DD was nagging and egging me on (like i needed much encouragement!)
I shouted to the hubby I'm gonna do a test, thinking he would say no but he didn't.  
I came out the bathroom with a stick that tests for water infection saying Ive done it, ha ha, my DD fell about saying wrong test do the other one. (turns out i have actually got a water infection.)  
So i dip the HPT and put it in the box, we all sat round and waited the 5 mins. I removed it and my heart sunk only one line, everyone was just silent, then i see a very very faint second line and was trying to tell DH and DD but i could hardly get the words out. 
They were not convinced by the hardly there line, so i march over to tescos and buy a clear blue digital and re do the test......it said pregnant 1-2 weeks  
DH is in shock still, well i think i am too, i know its early to be too excited but i cant help it.

BB xxx


----------



## LizH

Hi Babybluz

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP!!!  You must be so happy.

Vikki - how are you?  Still on cloud 9?

Hi to Witters and Hope.

I have started downregging for my FET, so fingers crossed that the good luck we are having at the moment on this thread rubs off on me!

Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !!

How are you all ??...

Baby ...HUGE CONGRATULATIONS !! ...fab news ...  .......

Liz ...wishing you loads of luck for your tx....   ...hows Dylan ??...

How is everyone else ??....

Us all ok ....can't belive in 1 wk C&O will be 2 !!......

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Witters

Baby, yay! Many congratulations!

Liz, good luck!1

Hope, wow!  Where did that time go?  Any plans for their birthday?


----------



## vikki75

well done babybluz   
[fly]BFP^[/fly]
how is everyone 
just had my other hcg beta done it was 18dpt 9,715  from 964 on 13dpt whoop whoop got 14days till scan an i wish it would hurry up !!!


----------



## babybluz

Thank you all 

Liz i am on  but i have to pinch myself, as it is still sinking in.
Good luck with you FET cycle, there is enough proof here that it works, i was not sure at first but on the other thread i am on there has been a good percentage with bfp so far. I'm rubbing my belly on the screen on to send u some cyber baby vibes for luck 

hope, are you having a party for C&O?

Vikki, those numbers look high have you googled it? I did... http://www.fertilinet.com/hcg_%20levels_in_%20pregnancy.htm 
You feeling any symptoms yet? waiting for the scan must feel like forever and theres no cheating like waiting to do a hpt!

My clinic said i don't need to call with the test result on wed )OTD) the 4 i did so far was enough, but think i will test anyway for my peace of mind so i can see the lines getting darker.
My scan is booked in for the 8th april,  my beanie/s will still be in there then, my clinic don't do the hcg bloods so have no idea of levels.
Had to see my GP yesterday too as i got myself i nasty UTI and have to go on anti biotics 
BBxx

/links


----------



## vikki75

babybluz       so happy for you xx 
i did google them (the hcg) but you know wat ive come to the conclusion that some women can just have a high level some can have low so im not gonnaworry anymore cos i do have a feeling theres only 1 in there   blessed truely if theres 2 but blessed if there 1   to be honest twins scare me    cant wait for scan though just counting down the days now lol 12 tomorrow


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya

Hope your all ok??..

No we're not having a party for C&O this year(will have a bday cake & balloons etc) ...'hopfully' dh is having Monday (their bday) off & we are going out for the day prob Chester Zoo ....

Nite nite ...love Hope XXX


----------



## babybluz

Morning all

Hope, that sounds much nicer, some quality time as a family.   I find party's a bit stressful and I'm so busy playing hostess i miss the fun sometimes. 

Vikki I'm with you on the counting down to the scan.

Its my OTD and i got a nice clear   today  

 witters, liz, coco  hope your all ok

BB xx


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hi

Baby ...thats great ....well done you !! XX....

Yep their 1st bday party was SOOOOO stressful ...being passed round like parcels etc ..& me trying to make sure everyone was ok ...

XXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Vikki, counting down the time to your scan!  Try not to think about singleton or twins, being a first time mum, it makes no odds as you don't know any different.  People always ask me how I cope with two as one is bad enough, but it is fine and I'm sure I would feel lost with just one!  There was a funny moment when they were young and I was at Tesco.  I was walking from my car to the shop and saw anotherlady put her baby in the trolly.  She then locked her car and walked off!  For a moment I was worrying about the 'other baby' then quickly realised that she most like had just the one!  It's funny how you automatically find yourself in a routine.

Baby, yay for the official BFP!  Glad you have Vikki to go through this second 2/3 week wait.  No getting away from it, it is real hard!

Hope, we have only had close family at birthday's up until now.  It is too overwhelming for them at this age.  e may have a few more once they turn three as they should be better able to cope with it.

I just received some tiny jodhpur boots, they are too good to wear!!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !

Hows everyone ??...nice to see the sunshine again  ....


Us all ok ....have a nice w.end ...

Love hope XXX


----------



## Witters

The sunshine's beautiful   I love it like this, the summer gets too much.  If it could be spring year round, it would be perfect 

We are admist a sickness bug.  Poor Myles was really poorly yesterday, he couldn't keep anything down, not even a sip of water.  He woke up to being sick in his bed and was very lathargic all day.  He just wanted to snuggle and sleep.  If I put him down, he would lay down on the floor and just stay there saying 'no mummy'.  Poor little thing.  Thankfully, Keilidh was a good girl and understood he needed me so just got on with playing by herself.  He didn't have a wet or dirty nappy when he woke up right through until 8pm just before bed.  He seemed to have a good night although did ake up, but no sickness so hopefully he will continue to improve today.  I just hope Keilidh doesn't get it...


----------



## Hope 2 B

Awww poor Myles ....sounds like what we had ....i hope hes better really soon....& that you all dont get it ......
   
XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## babybluz

Hope Myles  is all better soon xx


----------



## Avon Queen

witters/hope - how can i get them to sleep more any tips its so hard am losing the plot here


----------



## vikki75

hi girls thought id pop in a tel you im having twins!!! no hb yet at scan (scan early cos im spotting) to early but 2 lovely lil sacs , im still spotting but lots of women have made me feel ok with it   im still feeling sick so thats a good thing i supose got another scan on friday 27th  then another on the 7th


----------



## katiechick

Hey Ladies

AQ~ Nice to hear from u hope ur all ok and hope u get some tips about gettung them to sleep Hun  

Hope~ How r u and C&O hope they are ok and hope they have a nice 2nd birthday  

Witters~ Hope myles gets better and hope u all dont get it  

Vikki~ Wow congrates Hun u must b on cloud 9 Hope the spotting stops soon try not to worry easier said then done  

BB~ Congrates to Hun u must be so happy  

Hi to everyone I have missed hope ur all ok. 

Sorry I havent posted in a while just dont feel like I belong anywhere on ff as we r not having any tx at the mo   Have been feeling a bit down to and have been having problems at work and with mother's 2moro to it's all just getting to me.

Hope u mom's and mom's 2 b have a nice day 2moro 

Katie xxx


----------



## Witters

Vikki, yay!  Congrats!  This really is the thread for multiples!  I too spotted - well, I had full on red blood flow plus cramping several times during my pregnancy.  It's just where everything is all stretching 

Katie, you belong here!  Goodness, my treatment was 3 years ago so if I belong (I think I do  ) then you do too!!  I hope work sorts itself out for you 

Avon,   difficult one, my two were always dreadful sleepers too.  Keilidh especially suffered with really bad collic and milk intolerance, so if she wasn't projectile vomiting then she was screaming as she was hungrey.  We tried everything, all the gimmics on the market, feeding regimes, you name it, we tried it.  They both always slept in the same cot which seemed to suit them.  We never gave them dummies but an odd trick which we found worked was (goodness, I feel stupid telling you this!) that leaning over to them and letting them suck my nose (  ) seemed to really soothe them.  

There was one point where we were both so shattered that we felt we would throw a punch to the next person who told us 'don't worry, it will get better' urgh!  What about now?  There is no getting away from it, it is extremely hard and exhausting, but it is worth it in the end and you will reach the better times where you can catch up a bit.  Make use of any visitors that come, don't sit about chatting, get them to do some chores or let you have a cat nap.  I was breastfeeding then topping up with EBM and then expressing so I really did feel like a full time cow and feeding was an all day and night job.  I did however really enjoy it though and the rewards are fantastic now.  If you get a chance, go back to the early days of my blog, that will give you a few tricks of the moment as with everything, some things you forget you even did...

Poor Myles is still poorly.  He has got over the sickness but the diarreah has come now.  Poor thing has been sleeping most of the day yesterday and today.  He is totally exhausted.  I hope he wakes up a bit brighter tomorrow...


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - will try look at ur blog thanks chick, haha sucking ur nose! it seems everyone same with twins makes me feel normal canr wait 4 it to get better though!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya

Vikki ...FAB news !! ...well done !!....

Katie     sorry you feel that way ....you are always welcome on here XXXX

Witters hows everyone ??...are you all better ?

Liz how are you getting on ??

Avon ...how are you getting on ?...are they sleeping any better ??....i know its awful ....i used to go to bed at 7pm ..get up at midnight & then dh would go to bed ....im only a text away   ...


XXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Happy belated to Cerys and Owen!     Sorry I didn't post on their actual birthday  just been busy what with illness and all.  Hopefully we are all on the mend now.

Anyway, did they have a good time?  What exciting prezzies did they get?  There is some great stuff out there for 2 year olds!  Are they into any particular character?

Liz, yes, how are you?!

Avon, shares in matchsticks?   I hope you have managed to get a few hours shut eye...


----------



## LizH

Hi everyone

Vikki - great news about your scan, how exciting!

AvonQueen - I can emphathise with your lack of sleep, although I realise it will be twice as hard having 2 babies to look after.  I'm sure things will settle down soon for you.

Happy 2nd Birthday Cerys and Owen - hope you had a great day and got lots of exciting new toys.  Hope - hope the day was more relaxing and enjoyable for you all!

Witters - hi - I'm fine thanks, been downregging for two weeks, got scan tomorrow and I should also start the HRT tablets if all is well.  

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Liz


----------



## Witters

Good luck at your scan Liz!

For anyone who's interested, here is a clip of M&K playing hide and seek and counting
Click here


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya


Hows everyone ??...


GOOD LUCK Liz  ....   ....

Witters M&K's videos are sooo cute ....they are so grown up ...

C&O had a nice bday ...just busy ...lots of clothes & money mainly ....they walked around Chester Zoo for 3hrs !! ...& were shattered !!....they're fav animal was .......... a duck !!!!...could of taken them to the local park to see them !! typical !...

Going to 'try' & potty train C in the next couple of weeks ...i think shes ready now ....

How are you all ??

Love HopeXXX


----------



## Loubelle

Hi girls,

I can't believe I'm posting this but i've got a natural BFP!!!!

Hope you're all ok 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Witters

Yay!  Many congratulations once again Lou!  Look after yourself (and bubba) and keep us updated with your progress!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning all !...

How are you all ??..

Lou....WELL DONE !!...fab news...  .....

Us all ok, got dh mom stopping with us (just for last night) ...shes 64 got alziemers....was so sad to see last night ...she couldnt even work out one of C&O's puzzles.....C came along & did it for her ...such a cruel condition ...   .....

Off to my brothers for the weekend tommorrow ...up in Cheshire ....looking forward to that ...

Takecare ...love Hope XXXX


----------



## Witters

Aww,   that is awful to see, especially such a close loved one.  DH's nan had it and it was really hard to watch.  Bless little Cerys for helping her nan out   Enjoy your weekend!

DH went to go to work this morning only to find he has a flat tyre. His car doesn't have a spare, so he's had to take mine and I will try to arrange a mobile to come out.  Another £200 per tyre...   Money just gets eaten up these days.


----------



## Avon Queen

hope 2 b - thanks hun   seem better now in myself think ive turned a corner regards pnd. think i was just exhausted and hormonal   had a wkend off when my mum had em and feel miles better for it, though theyve done nowt but scream since i took em back yest teatime! oh alziemers is horrible must be hard to witness something like that  

witters - haha yeah only got 4 hrs kip lastnight and tipped milk all over tommy at 5am and it all kicked off!!! all good fun intit. 200 squid 4 a tyre jesus they make the prices up dont they theres always something isnt there

katiechick - u want my mobile no - we could text - were all here if u need a friend u dont need to be having tx   u sound down im worried

lizh - hiya  

loubelle - fab news!!! congrats!!


----------



## Loubelle

Hi girls,

Sending you all    Avon Queen glad to hear you're doing well. How are the boys?

Looks like the pregnancy is ectopic, or just not going to progress much further. Had some bleeding friday, had scans, internals, blood tests etc and HCG only gone from 339 to 384 in 48 hrs so not great.

Avon Queen - Did you have an ectopic, how was yours treated? xxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen

loubelle - im so sorry thats awful       
yeah i had ectopic, did blood tests every 2 days hcg rising but not fast enough, had laparoscopy to find it under ga, then they didnt remove tube as was only small as found it early, gave me injection of methotrexate in my bum, did home preg test week after and was negative


----------



## Loubelle

Thanks hun, hoping they won't need to take my tube out as I only have one left. (not that it appears to be in full working order but you know what I mean)  xxxxx


----------



## Witters

Oh, Lou   So sorry to hear your news.  When will they beable to confirm what's going on?  I hope it works out the best way possible - if there is such a thing in these situations 

Avon, great to hear from you!  Sounds like the rest has given you new spirit.  Great to hear you laughing about your 5am trauma!

Keilidh didn't get away with avoiding Myles' illness. Squitters are with her now.  Oh, the fun!


----------



## Avon Queen

loubelle  - yeah i understand   after id had the methotrexate and it worked the nurse said she didnt know why they just didnt do that first and if it didnt work then do the laparoscopy under ga. im like so i had the ga/ laparoscopy for nothing then thanks!!! if theyvev found it early may do same with you regards methotrexate, u dont bleed or anything it just dissolves back into the body. think u have to wait 3mnths b4 ttc again. so sorry ur having to go through this     

witters - yeah the old me slowly coming back, went to a weird place for a while there it wernt nice. yeah there seems to be a daily 5am trauma! normally involves squirting milk up there nostrils or spilling gripewater everywhere! getting used to it now!


----------



## Loubelle

Avon Queen you make me laugh with your milk stories. I'm sure it's not funny at the time though  

Really you don't bleed? What happens to the womb lining - don't you get a period or anything? xxxx


----------



## LizH

Hi everyone

Loubelle - sorry to hear about the possible ectopic pregnancy   - have you had any more blood tests or scans?

Avon Queen - hi, nice to see you back  .  How are Luke and Thomas?  Are things getting easier with the lack of sleep?  

Katiechick - how are you?  Please keep posting, it doesn't matter that you are not having treatment at the moment.  

Hi to Witters, Hope and Vikki, hope you are all well.

Well, I'm having ET next Tuesday, had a scan this morning and my lining was 12.8mm so I'm ready to go.  Seems to have come around really fast.  Right better get some housework done whilst Dylan is napping.

Liz


----------



## Loubelle

Good luck for your treatment Liz  

Well, they still couldn't rule out ectopic but can't be 100% sure it was, however seems I am having a miscarriage anyway  

HCG levels going down, very sad, but at least it means no drugs or operations and it just obviously wasn't meant to be yet. At least I can take hope from this that it can happen naturally even with only one dodgy tube and DP & I can make a little embryo that lasts longer than 3 days in a lab  

Hope you're all ok. I am at the top of NHS list now so my next go will be a fresh one, will leave my frosties for a while xxxxx


----------



## Witters

Lou, I'm so sorry to hear your news   I do love your outlook though, you did indeed create a proper little embryo, what's more, it was without medical help!  That is more than many of us   I truly hope that the next little embryo will stick and grow into a beautiful child


----------



## Witters

I got an email from Avon with a gorgeous photo of Thomas & Lucas  Thought you may like to see...


----------



## Loubelle

Thanks Witters.   There is no picture or am I being silly?!


----------



## Witters

Witters said:


> I got an email from Avon with a gorgeous photo of Thomas & Lucas  Thought you may like to see...












Strange, it was shoing when I posted it then today, it has changed it's address. Weird, but thanks to aleting me Lou! I hope it isn't too raw to you  How are you?


----------



## Loubelle

I am strangely not doing too bad thank you. Although had my HCG tested again today and its gone up again by 30 so sort of hovering and not properly going down. They will test me again on weds and see what happens then. I just want to bleed and get it over with but I guess beacuse I still have the hormones in me it isn't coming out.

My goodness how super cute are those little boys!! They are sooooo beautiful Avon Queen well done you. Going to be little heart breakers I think!


----------



## Hope 2 B

_Morning all ...

How are you ??...

Lou ...so sorry your having to go thro it all ....   

Witters how are you all ?? are you all better now ??..

Liz GOOD LUCK for transfer hun XXX...

Avon ...how are you all ?? Hope your lovely little boys are now sleeping ??.. ...

Us all ok, just having a quick coffee ...C&O still in bed as its mega early & DH is out walking the dog ...

Hope your all ok

Love Hope XXX_


----------



## Witters

We collected PeJe on Saturday. It all went well and he is settling in great. If you go to my blog, there are loads of pictures and clips, but here are a few for now...


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning all ....

Liz ...GOOD LUCK for today !! ....   

Lovely pics Witters ...glad he settling in ok ...

How are you all ??....

Lou how are you hun ??  .....

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## LizH

Hi

Had my ET this morning, they thawed 3 frosties to get 2 that were good enough to put back.  The transfer went very smoothly, so fingers crossed!

Witters - great pictures!  I can't view the ones of Luke and Thomas - it says image not available.

Hope - how are you and Cerys and Owen?  Hope you are all well.

Lou - how are you?  Will you let us know how you get on tomorrow?  

Liz


----------



## Witters

Great news Liz!  Many positive vibes!

Sorry about that image, some reason it only stays up for a few hours...


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning all !!

How are you all ??...

*   HAPPY EASTER...  *......

Hope you all got lots of choccies ...i havent had any but C&O have had lots ...mommy might have to help them out ...i dont like them having too much choc ...(thats my excuse..  )..

Have a nice day ...

Love Hope XXX


----------



## babybluz

Hi everyone, hope you all had a nice easter break.

My comp has been playing up so i have not been on here for ages, all fixed now  

Lou, so sorry to read your news    

Liz- great news the transfer went well, whoo your pupo    good luck with the 2ww and sending u lots of       vibes 

Avon, great to see you back here, hope your settling into motherhood smoothly. For some reason i couldn't see the pics posted up.

Well my scan went well and we have 1 healthy heartbeat and have been discharged for the clinic  Huh? DH was grinning from ear to ear watching the scan, it has made it more real to him now. he had been wonderful looking after me bless, i have felt so tired its unbelievable.
now i am just waiting for my booking in appt with the GP in a few weeks time.

BB xxx


----------



## Witters

Happy belated Easter everyone!

Baby, yay for a great scan!  Glad hubby is such a proud daddy to be!

Hope, my two have had loads of chocolate too.  I try to limit itas Keilidh is a real chocoholic.  It's scary sometimes!  Even her favourite colour is brown - or chocolate as she calls it!

We went for a day out with Thomas, which they thoroughly enjoyed as it's all the steam trains.  I have some pics so will try to post them...


----------



## Witters

Sorry, the Thomas pics aren't showing, but here are some pics of Myles & Keilidh riding PeJe


----------



## LizH

Hi everyone, hope you all had a good Easter!

Witters - I've just had a quick look at your blog, Myles and Keilidh look so cute on the Peje, I bet they will have loads of fun with him.  What a wonderful experience for them to have their own pony!  

Hope - I'm also guilty of helping Dylan with his Easter eggs, he's got so many that I can't help myself.

Babybluz - great news about your scan, sounds like everything is progressing as it should.  Thanks for the good luck wishes.

Loubelle - hope you are OK  

AvonQueen - did you enjoy your first Easter with the boys?  How are you getting on?

Well, I'm now into the second week of the 2ww.  Managed to keep busy as DH was off work last week, but he's back at work today.  Dylan is at nursery so I'm having a rest before tomorrow when I'll have to look after him on my own - the clinic have advised me not to pick him up, so I'll have to be very creative when getting him in/out of cot/carseat/pushchair!

Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning All ....

How are you ??...

Baby ....fab news ...CONGRATS on your little beenie ...how lovely ... .....how are you feeling ??..

Witters ...what lovely pics ....how is he settling in ??...

Liz ......wishing you loads of    ...for Monday ....

Lou how are you ??.. ...

Hows everyone else ??...

We are all ok , doent look very nice here weather wise  ....

Hope your ok

Love hope XXXX


----------



## Witters

Weather's rubbish here today too.  Really doesn't know what to do lately.  I have the farrier coming out to PeJe, so I hope it's dry for that!


----------



## katiechick

Hey Ladies,

Witters~ M&K look so cute riding peje bet they have so much fun riding him.

Liz~ Hope this week goes fast for u so test day hurries up hope u and Dylan are OK.  

BB~ Congrates on Ur little beanie hope Ur OK.  

Hope~ How r u and C&O hope Ur all OK.

AQ~ Hope u and the boys are OK.  

Sorry I haven't posted for a while haven't been well but feel much better now and I don't really come on here much trying not to think about ttc but it's hard.
I turned 25 on Monday and always thought I would be a mommy by then   Also the   turned up to which made me a bit upset but my DH made me have a special day he is so sweet.

I only have 11 weeks left till my follow up appointment in July seems like i have been waiting for ever well i have been waiting since January   I did phone them a couple of weeks ago and they didn't have any cancellation but think I might give them a call 2Moro and see if they have a closer appointment wont hurt trying will it ?

Hope everyone else is OK.

Katie xxx


----------



## LizH

Hi Katie

Nice to see you posting again.  I know what you mean about wanting certain things by certain ages, but I'm sure you will be a mummy one day.  I would definitely ring the clinic and ask to bring your appointment forward.  Was July the earliest they could offer you?  Doesn't seem fair that you have to wait over 6 months.  I'm sure my clinic offer you a follow-up within a set space of time (about 6 weeks I think).

No symptons here - I got lots of spots during 2ww when I got BFP with Dylan - but none this time so not building my hopes up.  I was so tempted to test this afternoon when D was napping but resisted as was scared to see another BFN.  Anyway will probably do a HPT at week-end.

Bye for now, Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !

How are you all ??..

Katie ...as Liz said can you put your name down for a cancellation ....im sure people must cancel their appts sometimes ...   .....

Liz ...GOOD LUCK for Monday ....& keep away from the tests..   ....

Hope everyones ok ,Owens got to go to the hospital to have his insoles fitted today ...they have wardned me that he will hate them at 1st ... ....

Have a good w.end 
Love Hope XXX


----------



## Witters

Liz, I ditto Hope!  Good luck!

Hope, best of luck with Owens insoles.  I'm sure he will be fine after a short settle in period.  Try to make them seem extra special just for him...


----------



## babybluz

afternoon

hope- i hope Owen didn't hate his insoles too much  

Liz- good luck with the hpt the weekend      

Katie-  belated  nice to hear you got such a sweetie of a DH.
Can't believe you have had to wait so long for a follow up, i think its definitely worth ringing them weekly for a cancellation appt

witters- love the pics you posted, so cute  

I am feeling sick, tired, moody, hungry and to top it off have come down with a throat infection and cold, hopefully it will pass soon.
I am a bit annoyed with my GP surgery as they cant fit me in for my booking in appt for 2 weeks (and not with my normal GP) so don't have a midwife appt until he has seen me either and i don't know why i need a double appt either?
My DD operation was cancelled wed  as she has a cold too and they didn't want to spread the infection to her chest, so its for the best but she has to wait 5 weeks now until the next appt.

BB xx


----------



## Witters

Baby, sorry to hear about your daughter   It's awful to have that hang over you especially if you are feeling poorly too.

As for booking in appointments, I think it's pretty standard to have them around 10 weeks.  I know mine wasn't until 11 weeks and seemed like an age to wait.  They need a double appointment as they need to fill out loads of paperwork.  Mine as done at home and she was here for a good 2+ hours.  

Myles and Keilidh have just had an Easter box from some friends.  They had boxes filled ith shredded paper so they had to find all the goodies.  Let's just say that it as a great idea but lots of tidying up for me as there is paper everywhere!!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !

Hopw your all ok ??...

Just wanted to wish Liz GOOD LUCK for tommorrow       .........

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## LizH

Hi

I got a very very feint line on a cheapie ebay test yesterday, and a feint one today, don't know what to think, the lines are hardly there if you know what I mean.  Also there was a bit of brown spotting this morning - so will have to wait for the results of the blood test tomorrow.  Just wish I'd bought some clearblue tests but DH said we might as well wait until tomorrow.

Thank you for all the good luck wishes.

Babybluz - sorry to hear about your throat infection and your daughters op being cancelled.  When I registered with the midwife I didn't see the GP, must be different at each practice.  

Witters - I bet Myles and Keilidh loved the Easter box, what a loveley idea, hope the mess was easy too clean up.

Enoy the rest of the week-end, back tomorrow!  Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B

Oh Liz .... im sure its good news .....i'd go & get a clearblue digital ....spotting could be implantation ....    ....my line was SO feint too ....GOOD LUCK hun !!

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Avon Queen

ah witters see u put pic on 4 me will have a look, thanks, they are gorge arent they, when there not screaming   

loubelle - thanks, i think so but am slightly biased 

hope2b - hiya im ok ta, had a nasty virus, now thats interesting, being ill while looking after twins!!!! jesus it wasnt easy, think boys must have known as they slept 6 hours that night

lizh - a line is a line....fingers crossed for you. brown blood is old blood, i wouldent worry as its not fresh and bright red        
   

katiechick - pm'd ya


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning all ...how are you ??

GOOD LUCK LIZ ....   

Avon ...lovely to see you posting ...how are you all ?? are you better now ??..hows the 'routine' going ??..

Hope everyone else is ok

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Liz, I hope your next test gives you a reassuring test result - sounds very promising to me! 

Avon, I'm glad you are feeling better now, as you say, it is very hard when you have a newborn to care for, let alone two   Well done on the weight loss, that is some achievment as is getting back to your Avon round  well done you clever mummy!  Your boys are indeed gorgeous - you may be biased, but I'm not 

Hope, how is Owen getting on with the insoles?

We have lots of activity goiing on outside at the moment with gas works.  Myles and Keilidh love watching all the diggers at work outside!


----------



## LizH

Hi

Avon - sounds like you are doing great - apart from the virus - it's awful isn't it when you've still got to look after the babies when you are ill.  No ringing into work sick unfortunately!!  Hope you are feeling much better now.  I can't see the pictures of the twins so if you get chance to put any photos on that would be great - I understand if you don't have time though, I can wait!!  Or I can PM you my mobile number if that is easier for you.

Hope - thanks for your kind words.  I've got a darker line this morning so just waiting for my blood results, I will get them at 12.

Witters - hope you are well.

It's a lovely day isn't it?  Hope you all get chance to enjoy the sunshine today, I'll be back at 12 with my news.

Liz


----------



## Witters

Oooh, a darker line?   Looking forward to your good news this afternoon


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hi ....

Gosh Liz im so excited/nervous for you ....hurry up time its nearly 12 ...  ....

Hi Witters ...Owen is a bit 'wobbly' sometimes ...hes got to wear them for 4hrs today ...he hasnt been uspset about them which is good ...

XXXXXXX


----------



## LizH

Can't believe it!!!!!!!!

My hcg level is 113, going back on Weds for another blood test to check levels are doubling.

Liz
xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS LIZ !! & dh & DYLAN 

     ...well done hun ...chuffed for you XXX


----------



## Witters

YAY!!!!!!!!!!  Congratulations to Liz and her family!  Looking forward to hearing of nice high numbers again very soon   So excited for you Liz, you have had a difficult time with number two


----------



## LizH

Hi Witters and Hope

thanks for the congratulations.  I'm amazed, I really thought it was all over yesterday when I saw the spotting, the consultant didn't seem worried though, he even gave me a congratulatory hug when I told him I'd done a hpt!

Glad that Owen is wearing his insoles.

Liz


----------



## Witters

Liz, I had a lot of bleeding with Myles and Keilidh.  I tested 3 days early as I thought it was all over as I was cramping and bleeding (proper red AF type blood)  I then bled again the day before my 7 week scan, so we thought we were loosing the pregnancy.  There were then another four or five episodes along the way, all of wwhich never have any explaination as to what it was.  Sometimes bleeding is just an annoyance and nothing untoward.  Lets hope that this is what your spotting is.  There's no reasn to think otherwise with those great numbers   Big hug to Dylan too, he won't know what's hit him when he becomes a big brother and a little sibling to play with 

Hope, good to hear that Owen isn't grumbling about his insoles. I bet he feels really funny with them, but will get used to it I'm sure.


----------



## Avon Queen

hope2b - hiya, yeah tis good to be back, theyre still feeding every 4 hrs sometimes 3 andahalf in day, sometimes 6hr at night though didnt lastnight. been out with buggy today and greyhound, greyhound got spooked by another dog was comical trying to control it all!!! lovley weather perking me up,2 mates from work came round caught up on all happenings went when was time to feed though  

witters - ooh thanks i do enjoy a touch of avon, is my 1 thing linking me back to my old normal existance! customers love seeing babies too,.mind sent dh this time for some of it as too ill! 

lizh - u could pm email address or mobile no whichever best ones on computer i reckon and ill send u some pics   oooooooohhh congrats!!! 113 is fab, they said with mine needed to be more than 100 - think they say different things to different people but still,.looking good chick!


----------



## Loubelle

Congratulations Liz!! That's great news


----------



## LizH

Hi everyone

Just a quickie to say my levels today are 309, so rising nicely

Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya

Hope everyones ok ??...

Liz just logged on to see if you'd posted ...thats great ....whens your 1st scan ??...  .....


Just been to a new playgroup....where you leave them fron 9.15-11am ...didnt leave them today ...but 'might' tommorrow ...think it will do them & me good ...its 4 days a week , but i'd only do 1 or 2 mornings as £££ for 2 ....they made littke butterflies on sticks for Daddy when he comes home  ......ahhhh......

Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## Witters

Yay Liz!

Hope, sounds like a good idea to leave your little ones at playgroup.  We do lots of activities but none of them let you leave them.  They don't start their nursary until September at whichpoint will be the first time they will be left.  It's all fine by me though ...


----------



## LizH

Avon - sounds like you're getting into a bit of a routine already with the boys, sleeping 6hrs at night is really good.  I'll PM you my email address.

Loubelle - thanks for the congratulations - how are things with you?

Hope - the new playgroup sounds good - I think you are right about it doing you and them good.  It will seem very strange the first few times you leave them though!  

Witters - the spotting has stopped now, nothing yesterday or today, so I suppose it must have been late implantation bleed.

Got my first scan on 7 May.


----------



## Avon Queen

lizh -     fab   

anyone wanting to donate £1 to help this couple have ivf click on this link to ebay and read there story

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BUY-A-MARIGOLD-SEED_W0QQitemZ260394712445QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_3?hash=item260394712445&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1683%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## Witters

Avon, sorry to hear that Tom and Luke had their jabs today.  They are not niice are they?  It must be horrible at the best of times but even worse with two babies and one of you (I was always the same) as you feel dreadful leaving one so quickly when they need a cuddle the most.  I hope that they are ok tonight, I never had any issues with mine, even though they still had theirs at 8 weeks old, when they shouldn't have even been here for another 2 weeks!


----------



## Avon Queen

witters -  my mums got them for the weekend, she said there a bit unsettled but has given them calpol. ive got loads done already while there not here, missing them though. yeah hate to see them in pain, horrible. my mum went with me to docs so she was cuddling "the other one" thank god, lord knows how you cope on your own, we were waiting for an hour in waiting room as well as they were running late, thank god she was with me!    gonna go to GAP today, buy them a few tops as thats were me and dh met (he was security i was mens specialist!!) dont normally shop there but got 30% off voucher off moneysavingsexpert.com ......anyhow am rambling gonna peg me washin out


----------



## Witters

I bet you are missing them, it's horrible being apart, even after such a short time, you suddenly feel so naked without them.  Goodness, the longest I've ever left mine is about 6 hours and that was torture to me!  I think it's good to get a break if you can, not only for you but for them too.  Enjoty your shopping at GAP, they do such lovely baby clothes   Interesting story by the way


----------



## Avon Queen

witters- missing them like crazy, coming back this afternoon. mum says theyve been screaming though, so im glad ive missed that bit   didnt cope to well with the injections bless em. went out for a meal, had 2 long soaks, cleaning, sleeping, washing, shopping, watching tv. has been nice. and me and dh had some time just 2 of us and we had a laugh. Got them 2 T shirts from GAP, right cute, 12-18mnths though so wont wear them till next year. cant believe i ever worked at GAP as i aint a size 8 and attractive!! i think i snook in through the back door! i hated all that folding of clothes etc, was so not me!! how i managed to be mens floor specialist lord knows, just blagged it!! yeah its always kinda romantic going into a GAP store now. i remember seeing dh for the first time and thinking "right im gonna get to him before any of the other attractive girls get there" tee hee a woman on a mission!! then i thought he was married as had a rign on that finger, so treated him like a friend - told him alsorts!! so knew him 3 mnths then realised he wasnt married and he fancied me!!!! ah those were the days


----------



## LizH

Avon - Is it nice to have Thomas and Lucas back now?  I love baby GAP, I've had a few nice things for Dylan from there.  Great story about how your met DH!  I met mine in a nightclub!

Hope everyone is OK?

Liz


----------



## l.m.m.

Hi guys 

Hope you don't mind me jumping onto your thread. I had my EC on Friday after first IVF and the doctor advised that i freeze any embryos due to risk of OHSS - though i think i've only had mild symptoms and managed to stave any serious problems off. They got 31 eggs (i think cos i've been diagnosed PCOS) - 9 fertilised normally - and 5 of those have been frozen.

I should have been having ET tomorrow and feel a little bit upset and empty that it's not going ahead - although i know it's probably the right thing. I just wondered if it was the hormones and if anyone else felt like this after cancelled ET. 

If i'm honest i also felt a bit down that the fertilisation rate was so low for so many eggs (as the dr said the sperm sample was excellent) - although i know that sounds quite ungrateful. 

If anyone else has had any similar experiences i'd love to hear from you. 

Thanks 

Louise
x


----------



## LizH

Hi Louise

Sorry about your OHSS risk and freeze all.  I think the feelings you are having about the cancelled ET are normal - it's such a lot to go through to then be told your embryos have to be frozen and you can't have them transferred.  I had my embies frozen on my first IVF cycle and devloped OHSS so it was the best thing as it's safer for you.  As you only had EC on Friday you still may develop more OHSS symptons over the next few days so make sure you get plenty of rest and fluids.  Are your clinic monitoring you?

Your low fertilisation rate may be due to the overstimulation - the eggs may not be the best quality because so many have been produced.  I produced 36 eggs, 19 fertilised and 13 were frozen.  I had 3 FET's with these embryos and got my BFP on the last go - remember it's quality not quantity.

Keep us updated, Liz


----------



## Witters

Avon, glad you had a god time as a couple again, I love reading about your meeting of DH   I met mine at a friends party.  Glad you found some nice tops, I'll warn you though, my two are still wearing 12-18 month clothes!  They are diddy little people though 

Louise, sorry to hear you had to freeze all, but glad you managed to avoid any bad OHSS symptoms.  It was definately the right decision coming from someone who suffered pretty badly with it.  I also had poor fertilisation, I had 25 eggs and 3 embryo's, but they were all poor quality and we had to beg them to freeze them as they were under the freeze quality guidelines.  Glad we did though as when we had our FET, both that were transferred stuck and will be three next month!  Rest up and congratulate yourself on being a mum to potential quintuplets!!


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - 

lizh - yeah great having them back, although had screamathon this morning, they went 8 hrs from 4pm feed to midnight lastnight!! wasnt prepared 4 that though so had half an eye on the clock  

l.m.m - i think i had mild ohss when i had 1 embie put back in and it didnt work and i always felt guilty about "wasting" the embie, not giving it much of a chance, they gave me the option not to have the et as my ovaries were so sore but i was so desperate and couldent wait-i often think about that embie. mind you wouldent have these 2 had first time worked ....you will have lots of different feelings, hormones going crazy doesnt help, all u can do is trust what they say, take there advice and remember youve done fab to get this far, and it only takes 1 embie


----------



## l.m.m.

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for all your advice.

You all have such positive stories - it's v inspiring to hear FET worked for people who've been in the same boat.
Still a bit sad about it   but I know it's the best thing that the embryos are frozen as i reckon i was so stressed out about the whole thing it probably wouldn't have been good for them anyway. 

I think i've still managed to avoid any serious OHSS which is good news - i've been told to call the clinic if i think i'm getting any of the more serious symptoms - but so far so good. 

Just wondered also how long you had to wait before your FET? - i've been told possibly 3 months and i think i may have to have a medicated cycle as my natural one is very irregular. 

I also wondered if you had any tips on how to prepare yourself for it (i.e. diet, acupuncture etc)

Thanks again 

Louise
x


----------



## Witters

I was told to wait 3 AF's, but as my cycle following the OHSS was extended (it was 72 days where I'm usually 30-35 days as my body was healing itself) they let me start down regging in the cycle that followed.  So, my IVF collection cycle finished with AF, then 72 day cycle ending in AF, then started De-reg with AF then FET transfer cycle with a very, very late AF   My cycles are also very irregular, usually without any signs of a natural ovulation, so it was no question for me to have medicated.  It was a lovely cycle compared to the IVF and I felt great throughout it dispite the worries medication once again.  I chart and my cycle was spot on textbook, it was pretty sereal really!

I didn't really prepare, just made sure I ate healthily, drank plenty of fluids, took my prenatal vitamins and thought positively.  The right thing for you is to do whatever you personally feel is right.  You don't need any 'what if's' or 'I should have's' regardless of the outcome.

Good to hear you are avoiding any significant OHSS signs, I really wouldn't wish them on anyone.  Good luck!  Please stick around so we can support you and follow your hopefully mummyhood dream


----------



## Avon Queen

was told to wait 2 periods after my bfn

took pregnacare plus, ate 5 fruit and veg a day


----------



## Witters

Avon, I see your dialemma on your blog.  Difficult one but all I say is don't be too hasty.  Here I am 3 years down the line, with a girl and a boty and still desperate to have another.  We don't have any frosties so are trying naturally, but if we did have some would have definately used them by now.  Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya all 


How are you all ??...

Avon ...how are things ?...hope your little men are ok ??..

Witters how are you all ??..

Liz ...still on cloud 9 ??...less than a week to go till scan   .......

Hi Louise & WELCOME ....sorry you had to have your embies frozen ...but OHSS is awful (ive had it twice)...& the good news is FET does work ....

Hope everyone else is ok ??...

Love & Hugs 

Hope XXX


----------



## LizH

Hi everyone
AQ - difficult decision for you and DH to make, but as Witters has said, probably better not to make any decisions too hastily.

Louise - how are you feeling?  My clinic always say to wait one or two AFs between cycles.  I've tried acupuncture and high strength vitamins during previous cycles which ended with BFNs.  Just eating sensibly, cutting down on alcohol (no alcohol during treatment), and taking pregnacare seems to work best for me.

I'm still having small amounts of brown spotting every couple of days, also last night I had some bright red spotting so I phoned the clinic and they said not to worry, rest etc.  Can't wait for scan now, just got the feeling something isn't right.  Hope I'm proved wrong!

Enjoy the bank holiday week-end everyone.

Liz


----------



## alex32

Hi ladies,

Just been reading your thread, hope you don't mind if I jump in with a couple of questions?

I'm on my first cycle of ICSI at Kings. It's mainly due to male factor, I also have PCO (not full blown PCOS). I'm a couple of days away from e/c and I've produced 46 follies, likely to create 20-25 eggs they reckon. 

Obviously there's a big risk of OHSS, and I've been told to consider halting treatment before e/t and do FET instead if we get enough healthy embies. Just wondering how you all made this decision? I think I'm going to find it really hard. Did you wait to see what symptoms you were showing post e/c? Or did you read about the possible risks and decide it wasn't worth it, regardless of how you're feeling? 

Also, Kings are being really cagey about how bad my situation really is - are 46 follies/25ish eggs very dangerous in your experience? Would it be really dumb to carry on? 

And finally - Kings didn't monitor me at all between starting stimming and day 10 - is that normal? 

Sorry to bombard you with questions, chicks! I'm normally over on the Kings board but there aren't any experienced over-responders on there at the mo.

Thanks
Alex  xx


----------



## LizH

Hi Alex

I'm surprised that your clinic are letting you decide whether to proceed with ET!  I wasn't given the option and had all my embryos frozen then had FET cycles later on when I had recovered from the OHSS.  I had similar numbers to you - 50 follicles and 36 eggs were collected.  The egg collection took a while and I felt ill all that day.  I developed OHSS and I had to take blood thinning drugs - started feeling better about a week or so after the symptons started.  Some ladies on here have been hospitalised due to having more severe symptons, I seemed to get off quite lightly really.  I think OHSS is one of those things where some people respond in different ways.

You say that Kings are being cagey about your situation - I would say this is because they didn't monitor you until day 10 of stimming.  This isn't normal at my clinic - I usually get scanned on day 5, 8, 10 and usually every day after that until they are happy I'm ready for EC.  Obviously if they had scanned you earlier they could have reduced your drug dosage and perhaps avoided the overstimulation.  Then again they can't always tell early on how things are going, then when they do realise that you are over-responding it can be too late anyway.  

On the positive side you could get lots of mature eggs which fertilise well and have lots of embies to freeze and use when you have recovered.  Also you might avoid the OHSS or get a really mild case of it.  

If I was in your position I would freeze all the embies after EC and not have an ET for a couple of months.  Hope this is helpful.  Keep us updated.

Liz


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - have decided to donate for research, cant cope with more than 2!! teehee and im 34 2moro and dh is 45 so no spring chickens. im happy with these guys, if we had another it would be natural mistake which is highly unlikely but otherwise thats me done. i know what u mean about hasty decision...i had to think it through but i needed to decide now, so i can move on from this whole thing. no point paying 200 quid if i aint gonna use them. i really dont think i could cope with another!!!!

hope2b - hiya, yeah all ok ta, actually managed to eat today! and my mum sent pink roses in cream vaser and happy birthday balloon to my door today from the boys!! its 2moro my bday. so that was nice.

lizh - hope everything turns out ok for you        

alex- i would say thats alot of follies/poss eggs and definately have a break before et, thats a lot hunny which is fab but you will need to rest before et and drink at least 2litres water a day to flush out your system


----------



## alex32

Liz and Avon Queen - thanks very much for your replies.  

I wish Kings wouldn't leave it to us to make the choice. I'm not a medical professional and I want a baby - I can't be objective about this!   But from what your saying, if we have enough embies going for FET is a no-brainer. 

The difficult thing is going to be if we don't get enough embies (which could happen, Kings don't have a great track record with ICSI) in which case we'll have to decide between taking the risk of e/t and completely abandoning the cycle.   it won't come to that.

To be honest I can't wait now until this NHS-funded cycle is over and we can choose a decent clinic that will monitor properly! 

Wishing you all the best with your treatment xx


----------



## Avon Queen

alex - i would wait until youre body is ok to take the embie, even though you may hate to wait, but youve already waited a while so another month aint gonna hurt and u will be better placed for a positive. i can hardly talk though i was far too sore the first time but still wanted embie in


----------



## birdey

hi ladies
alex - i have just been through 2nd ivf cycle which was abandoned aftre e/c due to severe ohss was i hospital for 12 days and very poorley, i really did not want to give in and have them frozen but was so ill there was no way we could of had them put back in. you will know yourself after ec if you are well enough, from the sounds of it ohss can have varying sysmptoms and some people can carry on. you gotta make sure you drink lots, really important. we had 6 fertilised and am now waiting to start fet when next af arrives, i too didnt want the wait but had to make sure my body was ready, it is really hard - really hope things work out for you.
also we to had regular check ups liek the other ladies said every other day.

take care kirst x


----------



## Witters

Alex, I hope that collection goes/went well!

I too had many follies and they retrieved 25 eggs of which only 3 fertilized - pooly.  I suffered pretty badly with OHSS and ended up being blue lighted by the ambulance to ICU where I had a central line put in to keep up with all the drips I needed along with numerous scans, X-rays and a tummy drain.  I also had a catheter in to monitor my input verses output (for every litre of water in, I got about 7ml out)

Dispite all this, my clinic were still adement to transfer!!  Although like you, we were desperate for a baby, I was in no fit state to get pregnant and to be honest, we were both concerned about my health let alone anything else at that point.  We managed to persuade them to freeze my 'potential triplets' even though they were not prepared to initially due to their lack of quality and high fragmentation.

I was in hospital for two weeks and had an extra long cycle whilst my body (and mind) repaired itself.  I then went ahead with FET feeling much better and relaxed and ready to carry those precious frosties right to the end.  Low and behold, both that were put back stuck and my boy/girl twins will be 3 in a couple of weeks!

The decision is yours and you don't know how you will feel post collection, but for me, I certainly wasn't ready for transfer that cycle and it was a very positive outcome for us dispite the minor delay.

Keep us posted and good luck!!


----------



## alex32

Hi ladies,

Witters and Birdey, thanks so much for your advice. Just wanted to give you a quick update, had e/c on Monday and Kings were much more positive about continuing the cycle (but doing SET to be on the safe side) If I'm showing no signs of OHSS after a few days. They're actually bothering to monitor now - got three phone calls today  . 

24 embies survived the night so we're hoping to go to blast, in which case it should be a reasonable length of time to see how my health is. At the moment I'm feeling fine, quite bloated but otherwise ok so far... so hopefully I might be ok to do go forward to e/t. But if not, it's reassuring to know that FET can have such positive results! 

Alex xx


----------



## Witters

That's great news Alex!  Wonderful amount of embies given the amount of follies, seems that atleast you are creating good quality eggs   I felt terrible even before collection and by the day after, I was taken to hospital.  It sounds like you could be on track for transfer   Just be honest ith yourself, waiting for FET although is disappointing, really isn't that bad in hindsight 

Good luck!!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning all

How are you all ??...

Alex well done ...fingers crossed for transfer ...but as the others have said your health is sooo important & FET does work ....hope you feel well enough ..keep us posted ....

Hows everyone ??...

went to see consultant yest aboout Owens toe on his left foot that curls behind the next one ...hes got to have an op under GA to correct it as the tendons are to tight for it to move & will get worse(which it has)...appt should be in 6-8 wks time ....   ...so scared about him being put to sleep ....
The consultant said that he thought that the insoles were maybe a waste of time & this problem with his ankle bones would self heal by the time hes 4-5....

Cerys is fine ...little madam ...so cheeky ...

Hope your all ok

Love Hope XXX

GOOD LUCK LIZ for tommorrow


----------



## LizH

Hi everyone

Hope   sorry to hear about Owens toe and having to go for an op, I'm sure he will be in good hands  

Witters - had a quick look at your blog, great photos!  We just got Dylan one of those folding chairs for when we go camping, it's currently in the living room being tested!

Alex - things are sounding very positive for you, good luck

AvonQueen - how are you getting on?  How are the boys?

I rang the clinic yesterday as I've been having light bleeding/spotting since Sunday, anyway had a scan and there is one baby with a heartbeat measuring 6wk 2 days so just as it should be.  I really thought it was all over so very pleased and relieved.  They couldn't find what was causing the bleeding so need to keep an eye on it and ring them if it gets worse.  The nausea has kicked in now, so feeling a bit delicate but at least it's a good sign  

Liz


----------



## Witters

Hope, awww, sorry to hear that Owen will need an operation.  I understand how you feel about having him go under a general, for a very long time we thought that Myles would have to for his heart, but are so thankful that it repaired itself.  I'm sure he will be fine and it will be harder on you and hubby than Owen himself.  Keep us posted, will be thinking of you all!

Liz, great news that the scan all looked good!  As yo know, I had loads of unexplainable bleeding throughout my pregnancy, so totally get the feeling that all is going wrong.  

The chairs are great, really helpful down the farm.  We have some more at home with the little drink net in the arm which ofcourse the love.  When are you planning on going camping?  We prefer the whole ensuite hotel room or rented out cottage thing for comfort ourselves!  No fun parents!!


----------



## Avon Queen

lizh - fab news, glad ur ok. another screamathon here   take it easy chick   boys are gorge, if not slightly screamy


----------



## Witters

Avon, don't worry about the screaming, I'm sure all babies do it, I know mine did - and still do!  It's their only way of communicating remember.  As the time goes on and the more exhausted you feel, you will soon learn to understand the tones and ignore the unurgent ones   Isn't it weird how you can tell each baby apart simply from their cry?  Focus on the interesting facts


----------



## LizH

Witters - no immediate plans to go camping, need to get past this horrible nausea stage first!  We'll probably have a few week-ends away in the camper - that's long enough!  Funny you should mention the drink holders in the folding chairs as Dylan keeps looking for his (his chair doesn't have one), he must remember the adult size chairs from last summer.

Can I ask a question - did any of you get your GP to give you an NHS prescription for the FET drugs.  The private ones are working out very expensive with the dispensing charges so I was thinking of asking my GP, as the drugs themselves aren't very expensive.  What do you think?

Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya 

Just a quicky ...Liz FAB NEWS !! ...so pleased little one is ok... what drugs are you taking ??..only i was told to stop taking my cyclogest when they saw a heartbeat as they said my body would take over...

Just in from work gotta do tea now ...hope everyone ok XXXXX


----------



## Witters

Liz, I paid for mine privately.  I didn't even think of checking out NHS funding.  Then again, all the way through treatment I was private as I 'live in the wrong postcode'  

I took my cyclogest plus oestrogen up until I was 10 weeks, gradually weaning off by that point.


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - haha yeah will focus!


----------



## Sarah69

Hi there everyone - remember me? 

Just logged on to see how you all were & noticed Liz's fab news!

[fly]           [/fly]

When will they give you your first scan?

So many twins now on this strand   - congratulations Avon!!

Hope you are all well - we're doing fab although I'm finding it busy with work & Charlie (& Kate) so I don't get on line as often, but do think of you girls...

Hey guess what, I'm 40 in 2 months time?! Time to invest in some comfy 'slacks' & a tartan blanket for the back seat of my car 

Sarah XX


----------



## Witters

Ohh, whose this posting on our thread? Oh, it's *you  * Sarah!  

I turned 34 in February and already have those slacks and tartan blanket!! 

Good to hear from you, try not to be a stranger  We miss your giggly posts


----------



## Avon Queen

sarah69 - yeah and a picnic basket, and one of those plastic hats incase it rains  . come to think of it i already have a picnic basket and im 34  

witters - any tips on blackout blinds, thinking of getting one from babysrus but they are 30 quid and im skint


----------



## Witters

Avon, as mine are in the loft conversion, we have velux, sky windows, so DH made some wooden shutters.  There work great, especially with a blind behind it.  We have a 'normal' window up there too and he made some consatina wooden shutters which again are great.  I don't know how big your windows are though.  

My advice is to try to get them used to whatever you have, perhaps have some low, soothing or classical music on in the background if they're struggling to settle.  I only say this as it makes sleeping elsewhere (holiday, family) easier as a portable CD unit is far easier than made to measure blinds everywhere  I always made sure that there was plenty of noise going on, i.e. I wouldn't unplug the phone or tell people I couldn't see them during sleep times etc.  I always made sure I could carry on with everyday life without the worry of waking them.  They are great sleepers now (although dreadful in the early days) and almost put themselves to bed.  

Be sure to have a proper routine that you follow every time.  It is also useful to not let them fall asleep during a feed only to be put down.  In short term that is certainly an easy option, but won't help in the long run.   I always gently half woke them and said goodnight before I left them.  That way, they didn't wake an hour later crying and in a panic as they were unsure of where they were.  The last thing they remember was having some milk and here they are snuggled up in bed all alone?  I would be scared too!

Sorry, I wittered on again and you were only asking about blinds   Long and short answer to that is 'don't know'  I would search the internet, there are some great deals if you know what you are looking for.  Be sneaky and find out the details of the ones you like and check out the best price...


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - think im going to get babysrus blinds as they stick on with suckers so can buy a few as my windows are quite wide, then can move them to nursery later. just need to wait till payday! my dh not really a handyman no chance of shutters!!! our windows too wide prob anyhow. yeah we have real radio on every night on low, and a lullaby thing on side of cot. god i hate that song by take that "up all night" sounds so sarcastic at 3am!! thanks 4 the tips


----------



## Hope 2 B

SARAH HHHEEEEELLLOOOOO .....missed you how are you all ??... pics please of DD & Charlie !!..

Avon .... you can buy blackout material which is good ..just stitch it into existing curtains ...how are you all ??...

Witters how are you hun ?? r K&M ok ??

Liz how are you all ??...

Sorry just a quickie again just about to dish up tea

Love to all

Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## Sarah69

Hi again

OK - now I know Witters has a tartan blanket & Avon has a picnic basket I'm feeling a bit better about my age - Hope, do you have one of those 'cosyfoot' slipper things that you can put both feet in while you watch TV in the evening by any chance?

Its going tpo take me a few attempts to get these pics up, but if they fail I'll try again tonight....

First (hopefully) 3 posh pics I got done for my mum's birthday earlier this year.










Charlie










Kate










Brother & Sis










Most recent pic of Kate with Charlie (far left) & his two cousins Ollie & Tyler (my brother & sisters' little boys born the same year as Charlie). My mum looks after the three boys on a wednesday & we all met up at weekends so they are growing up like brothers it is so sweet. Kate is great with them too, although it makes me a bit sad that she was an only child for alll those years with no little brothers or sisters to play with herself - just loads of boring adults.

I notice your discussion of blackout blinds which takes me back to this time last year - having got Charlie used to blackout blinds in his bedroom we then went on holiday for a few days & he just couldn't sleep as the room was too light, so we had to tape black bin-liners over the (very large) windows of our hotel room with masking tape several layers thick. This made our room look like a squat from the outside & also meant it was in darkness during the day too as it was too much hasle to keep taking them down  - the cleaner must have thought we were vampires  - wish we had had those portable ones you mentioned.... 

Anyway, what am I like - only back on FF for 2 days & already mammoth posts...better get some work done....

Sarah xx


----------



## LizH

Hello

Sarah - hello stranger!!  How are you?  Great pics, Charlie looks gorgeous, very angelic with his big blue eyes.  Kate looks lovely - I bet she loves being a big sister.  We have our second scan in a week, so fingers crossed everything is OK.

Avon - I got a blackout blind for Dylan from Argos for his room, we didn't bother with one when he was younger and slept in our room as our curtains were quite thick.

Hi to Hope and Witters - hope you are all OK.

I'm so tired at the moment, I'm having to leave work at 4pm, good job we have flexi-time!!  Still feeling very nauseous - seems to get worse as the day goes on.  My bleeding has stopped, such a relief.  Anyway I think I need an early night as working tomorrow and need to get up early.

Liz
x


----------



## Avon Queen

sarah - ah pics are lovley. cant wait till my boys are sitting in high chairs like that

hope2b - where did u get material....mind u i aint good at stitching


----------



## Bittersweet babe

Hi Ladies, just seen your thread and thought I would say hi...
I am due to start DR in a few weeks for a FET after having OHSS in Jan/Feb.  This is still my first cycle of ICSI and we have 26 frozen embryos.  I will post again when I have more news and will be interested to keep up with your news too, I need an injection of hope at the moment and just want to get started ASAP!


----------



## Avon Queen

cam17 - good luck! 26 embies is great hun


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Cam  
I'm starting my DR for my first FET after OHSS next Wednesday - we might be pretty close together by the sounds of it    We have 9 embies on ice (from 15 eggies).  Were you given any indication of quality?  Ours were frozen within 24 hours, so we aren't sure of the quality, but I have been thinking that they are all fab, so not to worry    They think we have an egg pick-up problem (by the fallopian tube, caused by endo) so hopefully, we have good eggs and sperm, but they just weren't meeting and nestling in to my perfect uterus - LOL    Can you tell I am feeling positive!!!

Hope your OHSS wasn't too bad   

Hello to all the successful ladies  

PoDdy


----------



## Bittersweet babe

Hi Avonqueen and thanks for the welcome  

PoDdy, we wern't really told much about the quality as ours were frozen quickly as they collected 31 eggs, when we went for FU the consultant said they looked fine.... I think our 26 must have a winner in there    My eggs were ok I think and the ICSI has bypassed DP's low sperm count so I am hopeful!  My OHSS was classed as moderate - I couldnt do much for a couple of weeks and had regular scans but once I was feeling better in myself I started to get a bit miffed with myself that I hadnt made it to ET   - there's always something   

Hello to everyone
x


----------



## birdey

hi ladies

cam - thats brill 26 embies you gotta have a winner in there, we only got 6 but all really good quality so im hoping this is our time, i start my provera sunday and injections tuesday after severe ohss march, it was horrid. cant wait to get strated now.

poDdy - hi again  

avon queen - have decided to go ahead with diary this treatment think it will take my mind off worrying all the time, hubby thinks its a good idea ( i bet he does i think he thinks he wont get the rough end of my flying hormones   )

hope everyone else is doing ok?

take care kirst x


----------



## Avon Queen

poody and cam............they told me at my hospital they only freeze embies if they are good enough quality    

birdey - haha yeah saves his ears hey, men, they are so considerate!! its good have a release i think. and good to read back afterwards regardless of outcome so u understand ur feelings etc


----------



## birdey

hi ladies
avon queen - yeh gonna do it from when i start injections tuesday, how are you doing?

kirst x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Cam,
Believe me, you would not have wanted to go to ET if they suspected OHSS.....like birdey, I was pretty bad and if you hear what Witters went through, you'd certainly know it was the right decision all round . I know how disappointing it is not to go with ET and then *not* feel ill, but it could have been so different  You'll go into your FET healthy and stable, a much better prospect all round.

I like your odds - 26 embies  no problems, there's got to be a few BFP's in there! 

Hi Birdey - enjoy pill popping tomorrow 

PoDdy


----------



## Bittersweet babe

Just wanted to say thanks girls, this is the place for PMA!!!       

 PoDdy, Avon Queen and Birdey   Thanks for your lovely words 

x


----------



## birdey

hi ladies
cam - your welcome, we all go through our good and bad spots and that is what is brill about this site because everyone seems to pick you up when you low. with 26 there you gonna be fine, its def a roller coaster but im sure you will get there  

poddy - yep first one today - roller coaster starts again, was really upset about nellys news, just makes me think of everyone going through all of this.

hope everyone is ok
kirst x


----------



## Avon Queen

birdey- good luck tues     im alright ta

cam17 - yup pma whenever u want it here


----------



## LizH

Hello to PoDdy,Cam and Birdey - welcome to the thread and good luck with your FETs.

Hi to everyone else - AvonQueen, Witters, Hope, Sarah - it's a bit quiet on here at the moment.  Hope you are all well.

I had another scan yesterday and all was fine, so I've been discharged from the fertility clinic.  Going to see the midwife on Friday. 

Liz


----------



## Witters

Great news Liz!!


----------



## Avon Queen

liz - fab news


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning all !!

How are you all ? how was your bank hol ??..

Us all ok , had my sis over from Switzerland for last few days which was nice ...me & dh managed to go out (which is only 3rd time since having C&O)...only went to local pub with friends but was really good....

Been shopping for clothes for my brothers wedding thats in 5 wks time...

Hope your all ok

Love hope XXX


----------



## birdey

hi ladies 
liz - thats great news take care and let uus know how you get on 

witters -  hope your littlens have good bday

well i have started af today so now hopefully tx can get moving, really excited just want my embies back in where they belong

hope you all ok
kirst x


----------



## Hope 2 B

HAPPY 3RD BIRTHDAY MYLES & KEILIDH....

Hope you all have a lovely day ...

Love Hope,Cerys & Owen XXXX


----------



## Avon Queen

hope and witters - they are starting a twins club in my town as there are 15 sets of twins here under 12 mnths!!! can u believe it?!! so if everyone turns up thats 30 kids! jesus thats loads will be noisy!!!

happy birthday myles   and keilidh


----------



## Witters

Thanks for the birthday wishes!

It was Myles and Keilidh's birthday yesterday although they had two birthdays as family came round to celebrate on Monday.  They totally loved it and knew so much more this year.  As you can imagine they were very spoilt.  We got them bikes which they are still trying to fathem out plus many other things.  In return, they gave us two lay in's.  Yesterday we had to wake them up as it reached 10:30am and they were still soundo!

Avon, goodness!  We never went to any twin (or general mother and baby) clubs but I'm sure it's a good thing to get in to.  Let us know how it goes, I bet it will be interesting!


----------



## Witters

Thought I would just share a picture of their birthday cakes. Their grandad is so talented!









Yep, they loved them!


----------



## Avon Queen

ah those cakes are well good. did you buy them or do yourself? im rubbish at stuff like that will have to buy!!! well i might not be able to get to twins club yet as im not driving yet i need refresher lessons unless i wanna broach bus or a long walk   will go eventually though. cant believe i once thought i would never have children, now im part of a twins club. its surreal and unbelievable. im so grateful!!


----------



## Littlefish

Hello Avonqueen,
I remember you from last year when my FET failed and then when had ectopic in oct. I am so so pleased for you. Well done.          

love littlefish


----------



## birdey

hi ladies
having good day today on day 2 so will hopefully have embies back on board on 16th june. cant wait just want it to work. you were all right though this is much easier and less stressful than fresh cycle so hopefull will make the difference of nega dn pos result.
hope you all enjoying the weekend
kirst x


----------



## Avon Queen

birdey - yeah its much better on your body /stress levels etc. fingers crossed    

littlefish - thanks hun, good luck for a bfp this year


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Everyone  

Totally agree that this is far less stressful, not sure if it's because we've been through it all once before and now it's not scary, or whether it's not worrying about stimming - will we have enough follies, will we have too many   

How wonderful was the weekend  For the first time ever in the UK, I got sun burnt!!!  I usually just go brown on my arms, but I am bright red    DH thinks it's funny because he is fair, so goes red-white-red-white and didn't burn at all!

Still waiting for 'ol AF.  I just know she will keep me waiting until Saturday   Having PMT though   , so that's a good sign    Keep getting twinges and I'm still a bit worried about a cyst....maybe on my right, it feels like I am about to pull a muscle there when I stand up (weird description, sorry)

Managed to win pinchy-punchy this morning, so that set me up for the day


----------



## birdey

poDdy - that sounds like its on its way, hopefully it will come soon for you, are you finding the injections ok, i have got used to them now. when have they goven you date by when you have to phone if not turned up? 

hope everyone else ois doing ok
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy

Hiya Birdey,
Yep, no problemo with the injections  

I have to call on Friday if AF hasn't arrived and I expect they'll get me in on Monday for a blood test, however, this has happened twice before and both times AF showed on the Saturday morning    Lots of AF pains today   she's going to make me suffer   

Sounds like you are nicely chilled out.  I too am finding work is a great distraction - busy, busy, busy.  DH is going to take holiday whilst I am signed off and we will do a few day trips out to keep our mind off of things.  Just want to get a date now, but I suspect it will be sometime during the week of the 29th June.

PoDdy


----------



## birdey

poDdy - do you get signed off for tx, im thinking about it as work is really stressful not sure what to do?
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy

Yes, in the literature it says something like....

it isn't necessary to rest from work (other than 3 days after EC), but it is important for your psychological wellbeing that you feel you have done all you can to help the process, so they will sign you off for the duration of your 2 WW.

Last time Mr O signed me off from EC (Monday) to the Monday after my OTD (which was actually supposed to be a Thursday).  As it was I got the OHSS and ended up having to have 5 weeks off!    Mr O put 'post-operative recovery' on my note, as I didn't want work to know. 

PoDdy


----------



## birdey

poDdy = i have got 1 week booked off from work from the sunday, and then think im gonna see how i feel half of me thinks be better to go into work so then it takes my mind off it but then other half thinks it be best to totally rest and not be stressed out, my job is long hours and stressful and just wanna give us the best chance we have. think im gonna see how things go nearer the time.

kirst x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Birdey,
There are no rules, so just see how you feel.  Lots of people go back to work, but I am lucky that my employer is very understanding and is already taking steps to mitigate against losing me from the team for a bit.  I will also see how I feel, as I do not want to go 'stir crazy' at home, so I could work from home if I wanted to, but hopefuly DH will be home and we will do a few low energy short day trips.  

Where is she   another 2 days before I start to worry, but I'm certain she wont let me down 

PoDdy


----------



## birdey

poDdy - she wont let you down, she just being awkard   she will com ethen you can join me on this roller coaster, it is must better though than fresh lets just hope we get our bfp from it  

kirst x


----------



## Witters

PoDdy, not long now I'm sure


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning all ...


Hows everyone ??...

Us all ok , C&O have had hand,foot,mouth this week ...viral infection but they've been fine in themselves thank goodness...

Off to Cornwall for a week 2mrw ....hope the weather is ok ...

Hope everyone is ok 

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Witters

Oh, dear, poor Cerys abd Owen   Glad they are over it now.  Enjoy your week away, who knows what the weather will be like, it doesn't know itself at the moment.

e are all fine other than the standard colds.  We went to an introductory parents evening last night for Myles and Keilidh's school.  It was actually really good and filled us with confidence that we are sending them to the right one.  They go on Monday to have some trial time there with current nursary pupils.  It will be interesting how they will react...


----------



## Avon Queen

well went all the way to sheffield childrens hospital and turns out tommy doesnt need circumsising after all   still its better for him but what a pollaver!! 

anyone watching BB? how wierd is that angel?!!


----------



## birdey

hi avon queen really pleased tommy does not have to go through it all, bet you are relieved
kirst x


----------



## Witters

Avon, glad your trip was a wasted one   Annoying that you had to get all the way there but you must have been so relieved.  Ho are things?  Routine getting better now?


----------



## vikki75

hi girls sorry i aint posted in ages  
just thought id pop on an tell you im have 2 lil girls   im so excited xxxxx 
big hug to you all xxxx


----------



## Witters

Great news Vikki!  Congratulations!


----------



## Avon Queen

vikki - congratulations hunny, 2 little princesses!

birdey - yeah i am, i just hope they dont change there mind again!

witters - yeah routine better now thanks. i dont know about you guys but i seem less stressed when dh ISNT home and im on my own?!! its like having to consider someone else drains you more?!! dont get it!! they slept till 7am this morning. theyre much better and im feeling more human....though still cant be bothered to straighten my barnet!


----------



## Witters

Sounds great Avon!

Yep, same here.  If you're not thinking about the 3rd 'child' then you are trying to make the actual babies quiet or whatever so as not to disturb them.  Right from day 1 I insisted of doing it all myself as afterall, that's what it will be for the most part.  It seemed like another person either upset my routine or I had to explain or show what to do so may as well do it myself.  Probably different from many mums but it worked for us.  Plus it meant daddy could enjoy being a daddy when he was about.

Just goy back from their first trial day at school!  The only tears we had were because we had to leave to come home!  Looking forward to September now


----------



## birdey

vikki - congartulations thats brill two little girls take care
kirst x


----------



## Avon Queen

witters! thats good, means theyre confident little ones doesnt it. yeah ive figured easier just to pretend im still on my own and not expect anything. then anything else is a bonus. hes just stopped smoking too so he just hasnt got the patience with them when he gets home from work and theyre crying. "dont cry" just doesnt soothe them surprisingly


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya !

How are you all ??...

Witters glad M&K were ok at 'school' ...were you ok ?? 

Vikki ...2 girls lovely.....so pleased for you . ..XX

Avon ...how are you all ??

Hope everyones ok ...feel like we've never been away ....11 loads of washing later ...but had a lovely time In Cornwall ... was nice for DH to spend time with C&O ...

Owens got his operation on Thursday ....dreading it...  ...

Hope your all ok 

XXXXXXXX


----------



## birdey

hi ladies

just to let ya know have had phone call from clinic just now and cloods are fine so thaw is going ahead     and if all ok when phone tom am et is set for 2pm, am so nervous just really want this to be our time please oh please    

hope you all ok speak later
kirst x


----------



## Avon Queen

birdey - sending lots positive vibes your way


----------



## PoDdy

special good luck to Birdey

PoDdy


----------



## birdey

thanks ladies
had the dreaded phone call and all 3 survived           
not sure of any quality yet but will later, et is at 2 so will find oput then they gonna put best 2 in. just booked ferry now so gotta run soon. cant wait now, thanks for all your support

poDdy - hope you doing ok,  

kirst x


----------



## PoDdy

Well......how did it go?  are you PUPO Birdey?
PoDdy


----------



## birdey

hi poDdy - yep pupo with 2 embies on board, they are day 3 with five cells although im sure what that means but at least they on board. feel really emotional today and keep bursting into tears think its relief and worry about outcome but gonna veg out for few days.

how are things with you where abouts are you now? hope you ok
kirst x


----------



## PoDdy

That's great Birdey   snuggle in little beans  

well, I'm snappy   and I don't like it....poor DH, he's getting brunt of it.  It is so out of character for me....I think I am just very tired.  

I managed to chat to my boss about my work load...I am worried about being too stressed, as I have heard that it can lead to a thin lining   He was great and helped me put things in perspective.  He doesn't know anything about my treatment, other than I will be having time off. 

I up my dose to 2 x 2mg of progy this Thursday and I have been told to take one in the morning, one in the evening - what does that translate into time-wise?  One when I wake up and one when I go to bed?  Any advice anyone?

Thanks,
PoDdy


----------



## Avon Queen

birdey - snuggle in little embies   

poody - is it the pessaries you mean? if it is then i would have one in a morning half hour before you get out of bed then one before bed on night to stop stuff coming back out.

hope2b -hope owens gonna be ok thurs    jesus 11 loads of washing!!!!! were all fine thanks me and dh have been rowing but now called a truce so harmony reigns


----------



## PoDdy

Hi AQ,
No, I was thinking more of the HRT tablets (progynova)....but thanks for the advice on the pessaries.

Glad to hear harmony has been restored   long may the cease fire last 
PoDdy


----------



## birdey

poDdy - i was tole with my progynova that to take them at eight two and ten o colck that way they will be spread out. sp just set my alarm so i dont forget, witht he pesseries they said to use them half hour before you get up so they absorb and just before you go to bed but make sure you go for wee first as have learnt that mistake before  

how are you feeling ? where abouts are you now?

kirst x


----------



## Avon Queen

poody - harmony was brief      Decided i WILL NOT enter into a row tonight no matter what he says   fed up of being miserable all day stewing about the previous row after spending all night alone with babies   not sure about HRT tablets i would call hospital and double check when best to take


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Birdey and AQ,
Thanks for the advice on the timing.  I am fine, I am tired and preying for time to speed up  

Glad to hear you are relaxing Birdey.

Poddy


----------



## katiechick

Hey Ladies,

Its been ages since I have posted haven't been on here for a while and thought I would see how u ladies were getting on.

Birdy~ Congrats on being PUPO! Hope Ur beanies snuggle in    

Poddy~ Glad u spoke to Ur boss about Ur work load and glad he was OK about it at least u wont have to worry about it  

AQ~ How r things with and the boys hope everythin is OK bet they have got big now. And hope u and DH r OK now to.

Vikki~ Congrats Hun 2 girls great news Hun.

Hope~ How was Owen on Thursday ? Hope everything is OK with u all.

Witters~ Glad M&K were OK at school sounds like they loved it.

Hi to everyone else hope Ur all OK.

I'm doing OK we have our follow up appointment in just over 2 weeks cant believe its finally coming round as we have been waiting since JANURAY. I'm gettin a bit nervous about it don't know what Q's to ask anyone got any advice ? 
Have been trying to keep my mind of things but it's so hard don't no how we have got through the last 6 months with all this waiting.

It was my nephews birthday party 2day and felt a bit arkward being there as everyone there had children and just felt a bit of a 'freak' because of not being a mom if u know what I mean. Didn't stay long though.

Hope Ur all OK speak soon
Katie xx


----------



## Avon Queen

hope2b - hows owen?  

katiechick - hiya, yeah were ok thanks, espec now dh has started smoking again, he was horribly snappy when he stopped    Ah hun it will be your turn one day soon im sure. dont give up. if it can work for me it can work for anyone    not sure what advice to give on questions to ask. im sure they will cover everything. you will prob think of things at the time. i would advize taking a pad and pen so you can make a note of all info they will give you as if youre like me you will forget as soon as you leave as its too emotional to go there let alone listen   if you take pad and pen you will feel in control


----------



## birdey

hi ladies

katie - sorry about your past tx, thi s will be the one for you, like avon queen said take pen and pad with you. i wish you luck keep us posted

im feeling bit brighter today just dreading work tom hopefully its not gonna be too stressful, on day 6 already of 2ww

kirst x


----------



## Avon Queen

birdey - u seen my fet diary.....it may comfort u .....or are u doing one yourself...it helps letting all your feelings out. so your about half way through arent u. hardest bit i seem to remember. i used to do anything to pass the time as quickly as poss. keep busy else u will go stare crazy


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning All ...

How are you ??..

Birdy ...sending huge ..     your way ....XX

Thanks for asking after Owen ...hes fine ...had op & was put to sleep on my lap ... i was very good & didnt cry till after he had gone to sleep ...it was the longest 50 min of my life ...so pleased to see him out of the theatre...within 2 hrs he was up walking around...the consultant said 'he shouldnt be like this hes just had quite a major op' ...but hes been jumping,climbing ,etc ever since...foot still bandaged till next Thur ....

How are you all then ?? ....

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## birdey

hope to b - really pleased that op went well for owen bet you mega rellieved, thanks for support

kirst x


----------



## Avon Queen

hope2b - glad Owens ok, what a relief. mine had 3rd imms yesterday - i nearly cried myself they screamed the doctors down...horrible. you just dont want to see them go through it do you


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal

Hello all 
Well, it's been a long time since I've been here and oh how much has happened! 

But first hello to everyone who has joined the thread since I disappeared when my twins were born  Hope everyone's treatments are going well - don't give up 

And hello to my old friends      
Witters - I can't believe your twins are 3 years old!! How did that happen? Love their birthday cakes  
Hope - sorry to hear Owen had an op but glad it all went well 
And big hugs to anyone else from a few years ago 

So my news - well you might have noticed from my profile   Unbelievably, I got a natural BFP and am expecting again in October. I don't think we'll ever get over the shock of seeing that positive pregnancy test given our history, but there you have it! We've been through shock, delight, panic, embarrassment, excitement and panic again   But above all we feel so incredibly lucky to have number three on the way  If anyone has any positive stories of people dealing with 3 under 16 months I'd love to hear them!!

Sending plenty of my luck everyone elses way....

Debs
x


----------



## birdey

hopespringseternal - thats fab news congrats and welcome back to the thread  

kirst x


----------



## Avon Queen

hope - congrats on your natural BFP! reeeesult    Ooh its gonna be hard 4 ya intit, i would get a sling for the new baby so that one can be carried against your chest. its that or a triple buggy intit


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Ladies,
Just had the call to say bloods were goood, so all-go for ET Wednesday  

DH is so excited, he hasn't been sleeping.  We are totally the opposite way round..last time I had ants in my pants, but this time, I am totally calm and he is bouncing!

Had to get the con to call us, as it was unclear as to how many they were going to thaw, but that's sorted now - we're going for 4 with the hope of putting 2 back  

Just got to get through tomorrow and then DH is off on Wednesday, so we have planned to do something nice in the morning, then off to the clinic for ET  

Hope everyone is OK.
PoDdy


----------



## birdey

poDdy - thats fab news bet you chuffed, good idea to have some time out on wed take your mind of it all. ill be thinking of ya good luck and let us know how you get on

kirst x


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya

Hows everyone ?...

Debs  .....FAB !!..well done you ...great news ....how exciting...

Avon hope littleones are ok now after their injections 

PoDdy.good luck !!   ...

Birdy GOOD LUCK for tommorrow      ....

Witters are you all ok ??

Us all ok , 

Love hope XXX


----------



## Avon Queen

hope - hiya yeah theyre ok not bad at all, was just at the time they screamed place down


poOdy - i think i have your name wrong but never mind   best of luck for weds       snuggle in little embies


----------



## birdey

hi ladies

well we got our   this morning, both really happy just mega scared we dont want to lose htis little one like last time, so praying it stays with me all the way  

kirst x


----------



## PoDdy

Yay Birdey
                 

Congratulates sweety   so happy for you.  Try not to think of the 'what if's'  

PoDdy


----------



## Hope 2 B

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS !!...Birdey ....

So pleased for you .....    ....

Well done

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## Avon Queen

birdey - woooooooooooooohooooooooooooooo! great news hun                           

(ps there is a thread called pregnant after loss i used to go on if you need it hun, one day at a time, i know it can be a different kind of torture when you get pregnant again  )


----------



## Avon Queen

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=172315.0;topicseen

heres the link to thread hun if you need it


----------



## birdey

thanks for that aq i will join that thread  

kirst x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Everyone  

I'm PUPO with 2 embies.  One 5 cell and one 8 cell  

 please snuggle in little beans

PoDdy


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning all ...hope your all ok ??..

PoDdy FAB !! .....great stuff ...take it easy ....wishing your loads of     ...


XXXXXXX


----------



## Avon Queen

pooDy- snuggle in little embies


----------



## l.m.m.

Hello,

Not been on for a while but we're about to start our FET treatment. I have to start the DR injections tonight and hopefully will be having ET around 3rd August. Hoping to have two put back and we've been recommended to thaw all 5 - which i didn't want to do at first but they say two of them are not great quality so have less chance of surviving. 

Hope everyone is well

Louise
x


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Louise,
Welcome back and good luck for D/R.  I know 5 sounds like a lot to thaw, but I had 4 thawed and only 2 were viable. I was told there is a average 50% loss due to thawing. I have another 5 frosties and expect to thaw all of them next time. 

PoDdy


----------



## Witters

Only me, I lost the thread 

Just a quickie,

Hope, So pleased Owen is ok and doing so well.  Well done to you all!  I'm sure it wasn't easy 

Debs - congrats!  How exciting!  You are very lucky  

Kirst, congrats again!

PodDy, good luck!

Louise, good luck!

sorry, must dash...


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning ...How are you all ??....

Very quiet on here lately ...hope your ok ??...

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Avon Queen

hope2b - hiya hun im just a bit knackered at mo sorry not been on much. what you up to?


----------



## Witters

I'm about too.  Trying to get school uniforms sorted out which is far harder than you might expect.  Not least helped due to my two still being in 12-18 or at a push 18-24 month clothes when school stuff starts at 3 years if you're lucky   Getting there though thanks to DH, thank goodness I'm married to the Google king!


----------



## Avon Queen

hiya witters - ah bet they are gonna look so cute in there little school uniforms


----------



## Witters

They will once it all fits   There is so much to get, I believe that no all nursary's have a proper uniform which would make it easier, but I'm glad they do as they do look cute yet all grown up too 

How are you getting on?  I remember 4-5 months being a hard one as you learn to understand eachother all over again, plus the nights really try on you...


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - how did u guess     they were going through the night till 6-7am, now tommy has decided to wake 1-3 am and cry, until that is i put him in bed with me then he sleeps, after giggling and making shreiking noises!! lucas an angel sleeps through on his own in his cot. i was supposed to be going to a mum and baby group this morning but i ended up putting tommy dummy in and saying "for gods sake sleep" and then balling my eyes out   i look like death   Still once id given up getting any sleep i actually felt better!!!! so ive got lavendar everything out and im bathing them before bed to see if that helps. do you feed after bath or before? yeah and also got my never used baby mozart sleep cd out and im gonna crack that on as well!!


----------



## PoDdy

Hi All,
Just wanted to say thanls for your support.  I test tomorrow and feel quite   

Love to you and all your little ones  

PoDdy


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Ladies,
Very happy to report that we got our long awaited   this morning.
Thank you for all your support  

PoDdy


----------



## Hope 2 B

CONGRATULATIONS .......SO PLEASED FOR YOU   

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Witters

Congratulations PodDy!  So happy that it worked for you   Now your exciting journey begins!


----------



## birdey

hi ladies

poDdy - congrats again to you honey that is fab news     

we had scan today and one little one with heartbeat there thank god. they saw another sac below but think that we had lost that little one but it could be hiding behind baby 1 so gotta go back 2 weeks and see if all ok. now another waiting game but so happy we saw little heartbeat and little babes is ok.

thank you for all your support ladies, kirst x


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hi 

Birdy ...thats wonderful news .......maybe the other one is hiding ...how wonderful to see the heartbeat ...bet there were alot of tears shed...... ...

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## birdey

hi hope 2 be - thanks, do you know what i didnt cry which for me is unheard of, i think it has not really sunk in yet, i sort of dont wanna believe it then i know i get excited. am mega chuffed though both of us, long way to go though

kirst x


----------



## Witters

Avon, how is the music going?  I found it a great help, especially as I played the same one when they were both in the womb and out of it, so it was a recognisable comfort.

As for the night waking, how is the feeding going?  Do you think they are ready to begin a little solid food?  I know technically they advise 6 months, but mine were around 4 months real age, so young against guidelines, especially when corrected but everyone I spoke to said they were ready and it did help so I guess it did.  I stuck with the single solid feed per day for a while though.

You have every right to break out in a crying heap every now and then.  I know I did - and still do!  Keilidh can be a real Patience pusher and knows all my buttons.  It is real hard some days.  Myles on the other hand is so accommodating but can be really wingy sometimes.  He dotes on Keilidh's every word and it's as if the world is about to end if she even mutters the word 'No'.  

I must admit, I never bathed them (still don't) every day.  Infact, their first bath was when they were at home at about 7 weeks old!  I top and tail them, but find the bath really dries out their skin, especially as they both suffer with eczema.  They never really get dirty.  Even now, I only shower them after swimming and one other time in a week.  Getting back to the question, I always fed them right before bed, but made a point of putting them down slightly awake.  I learnt their cries and was a bit of a cruel mummy in that I would never rush straight to them if I knew it was just a bordom or attention cry.  If it went on and on, I would go up but kept quiet and only 'cot cuddled' them.  I never picked them up unless I had to to avoid the 'wants' for cuddles.  A reasuring hand on the head and bottom was enough.  Mind you, my two have always been belly sleepers.  Another tip is to gently 'ssshhhhh' them.  It is important to keep it calm, slow and rhythmic.  They will eventually understand the reassurance and slow down their cries and breathing.  Once they are calmer, gently reduce the touch contact one hand at a time, then carefully walk away slowly before finally just standing there without the ssshhh'ing.  Believe me, it is hard especially at first as they learn to understand what is being asked of them, but 3 or 4 nights of almost zero sleep is well worth it in the long run.  My two now ask to go to bed and sleep solid from 8pm through to atleast 9am, Christmas Day we had to wake them at 10:30am!  I am now having to teach them to wake earlier, otherwise they won't get to school on time!!

Good luck.  If you need a chat, PM me your number and I'll call you...

Birdy, congrats once again!  I'm so pleased that you had an exciting scan this time   I know you were nervous.  Roll on two weeks time when you get another glimpse


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - yeah music ok. bit annoying though, baby mozart! when i bath them i put on my chill cd instead!! tommy wakes early hours normally briefly but he soon settles when i go in. lucas sleeps right through. already giving puree for 2 of there feeds after the milk. they get it everywhere!! now bath them everynight in lavendar stuff my mum said "thats not very manly" i said "they are new men!!!" at first though they were lucky if i did it once a week used to stress me out, they were so small and wriggly!! ooh having to wake them on xmas day! how divine!!! bring that on!!!! thanks alot for the tips much appreciated!!

birdey - im not surprised i couldent cry either and i normally can at drop of a hat!! i think its youve got to be strong and you dont want baby to feel you cry. i felt like i was almost holding my breath for 9 mnths waiting to exhale if that makes sense!! then when i had them i was too tired and drugged up to cry!! but it gets you eventually!!!!! its all good, i figure you do what you can to get through


----------



## LizH

Hi everyone

Sorry not been around for AGES, I do read through but don't get round to posting as much as I should  

Anyway looks like there has been some good news on here recently .....

Congratulations Birdey on your  .  I never cry at scans, I'm just so relieved that everything is OK.

Congratulations Pody on your   too

Avon Queen - how has been Thomas been sleeping recently?  Sounds like they are doing really well, but I would definitely advise against bringing them into bed with you.  I did that with Dylan to make night feeds easier and it spiralled from there.  He still doesn't sleep through now because he wakes up and comes into bed with us.  He's getting better ie. he often stays in his cot until around 5am then comes into our bed, but sometimes it's 3am!

Witters - how are you, Myles and Keilidh?

Hope - hope you Cerys and Owen are well?

Hi to anyone I've missed

As my ticker probably shows I'm now 17 weeks.  My due date has been brought forward 2 days, to Xmas Day!!!  On every scan I've had I have measured 2 days ahead so they changed my EDD.  We are all fine, the nausea has gone and I've got a bit more energy.  Just hoping that everything is OK at my 20 week scan in a few weeks.

Liz
xx


----------



## Witters

Liz, glad you are feeling more yourself now 

I have never taken Myles or Keilidh into my bed.  In the early days, I had them in an 'easy reach' cot right next to it, but they were both in their own space.  When I fed them, we went into another room.  Now, when they are sick, such as our little dart to A&E the other week, if I try to take them into my bed to avoid waking the other (not that there's much chance of that!) they totally refuse.  They love their 'Peppa' and 'Train' beds and that's where they sleep.  Mummy and Daddy sleep in the 'white' bed, not them   It is lovely that they like their beds though, on the whole they are very good at bedtime.

I do have the opposite problem to Liz though in that I struggle to get my two up in the mornings, they very rarely wake before 9am.  It has been great up until now, but it will hit hard when school starts.  Somewhere inbetween us would be perfect!


----------



## Avon Queen

lizh - both woke at 6am the other day and i put them in bed with me and they slept till 8am,fed at 830am. if i dont put into bed with me may have to get up at 6am> is so tempting .....
mmm  i know putting in bed isnt advised....last night they slept till 730am ish so put in bed with me fed at 815am upstairs then brought down. its just nice dozing for a bit i hate being woken abruptly! im maybe making a rod for my own back i know.

HOW LOVELY TO HAVE 2 GORGE BFPS ON THE THREAD SO PLEASED FOR YOU GIRLS   

witters - how good that they love there own beds!


----------



## LizH

Witters - sorry to hear about the trip to A&E - nothing serious I hope.  You mentioned Peppa and Train beds - I'm thinking of transferring Dylan to a bed soon as he still sleeps in a cot.  Can I ask where did you get a Peppa bed from?  Dylan loves Peppa Pig!

AvonQueen - don't worry too much about bringing them into bed with you, sometimes you just have to do certain things to get some sleep yourself.  Sounds like they are doing really well for their age.

Liz


----------



## Witters

Liz, we have cot beds, so literally just took the side off and replaced it with a bed guard until they were ready to remove that.  They've been off since around Christmas time.  They then had Peppa Pig and Thomas blankets (which progressed to a quilt cover).  When we go away, we have the little toddler ready beds.  They come in all sorts.  To keep consistancy up, Keilidh has a Peppa Pig and Myles has a Thomas the Tank Engine   If you only have a standard cot, it may be worth investing in one of these to make it more fun for him, also, if he doesn't take to it then you should have enough room to keep the cot up initially, so he can go between them until he is ready.  The ready beds are around £30 but you can find them cheaper on the web.   They are inflatable (come with pump) and very safe as they have a headboard and side boulsters.  Once you know he is happy with being in a bed (he will love the freedom he has with it as he will beable to get up so be warned!) you can then invest in a proper bed and like me, promote the theme to a blanket or quilt.  It's good to pull up some pictures of choices and get him to choose.  Toddlers love involvement and choices as it gives them independance.

Avon, how are you getting on?  Getting in a mess with the solids? :lol:

I have a poorly arm at the moment.  I slept funny the night before last and dislocated my shoulder.  I don't think it went in quite right as it is still really painful today and doesn't have full range of movement.  I'm hoping to get into see my chiropractor at some point today...


----------



## Avon Queen

birdey/podDY -hope u have your feet up   

lizh - theyre quite good i think, im really grateful they are letting mummy finally get some shut-eye     Im gonna attempt to ignore them for a bit see if they go a little longer in there cots, but the prob is if i move them quickly they go back off to sleep again quicker and i dont properly wake up  
good luck for 20wk scan. ahh bless xmas day! you will be able to put baby in a little santa suit!

witters - yeah, haha, made them heinz banana porridge stuff this morning, resembled wallpaper paste    tommy loved it lucas i think thought it was a bit claggy     tis a work in progress!!! tried feeding before milk today to help me to get rid of a milk feed eventually, but lucas refused his milk as he was full of porridge so dont think that was a good plan!


----------



## birdey

hi witters
sorry to hear about your shoulder that must be mega painful, hope it eases off for you sonn
kirst x


----------



## Witters

Thanks Kirst!  It feels much better after my chiro worked on it yesterday.  Still not 100% but atleast it's not hurting, just tender now and I can move it about more.  

How are you?  Looking forward to your scan?


----------



## birdey

hi - yeh looking forward to it but really feel rough last few days, sickness tiredness dizzy yukky, but would not trade it so trying not to moan   well as much as poss anyway  

kirst x


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - sorry i missed that part of your message. im glad your shoulder has improved, sounds v uncomfortable  

birdey - haha its hard isnt it trying not to moan when you feel rubbish!


----------



## LizH

Witters - thanks for the info on the beds, letting them choose is a good idea too, I wouldn't have thought to do that.  Is your arm better now?  It sounds very painful.

Avon - I remember the fun and mess of weaning very well!

Birdey - hopefully you should be feeling better by about 12/14 weeks.  Good luck for your 8 wk scan.

Liz


----------



## Witters

Liz, good luck with the bed hunting!  I always let them choose, it helps with their independance and confidence and keeps them happier.  As an example, I never ask 'do you want a sandwich?' as more often than not, it's 'no!' then the battle begins.  I always ask 'do you a want a cheese or a ham sandwhich?  That way, they choose, have thought about it so know what to expect and usually you get a quick answer and so can keep 'moving through the day'.  If no decision is made, I ask again and say I need an anwser by the count of three otherwise I will choose - one... two... then I usually get an answer   This also helps with their counting too.  It's suprising how you can use every day tasks to continue learning - and get a better response 

They are clever little people, if we are out shopping and they are walking, all I need to say if they begin to play up is 'trolly?  They love walking and hate the confinement of the trolly (even though they are almost always well behaved in one)   The simple 'threat' of getting one keeps them firmly by my side.  If they push me, I always carry it through - after the choice of counting to three and go and get that trolly.  It was their decision after all.  That way, the respect is there   I only ever say things I can continue with should I need to.  Never something like we'll not go and see Nanny - as you know you will regardless of behaviour - eventually 

Kirst, how are you?  Only one more sleep until you get to see bubba again!

PodDy, how are you?

Avon, Hope?  You arnd your two ok?

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Avon Queen

witters  - ah thats a good idea, give them an open ended question. like it.   ive decided to just give them half a petit filous at 5pm feed as otherwise theyre not hungry enough for the 8pm milk. this worked last night though tommy still woke at 3am for some reason, lukey slept till 7am bless him! put tommy in bed and he was fine. Blimey, tommy just crying, on the change mat onthe floor under toy thing, looked round and he was on his front wiggling his legs like an insect!! eek they are starting to roll over   

kirsty good luck for scan chick    

lizh - hiya, yeah made readybrek for them this morning, and they wernt impressed!!! there nostrils quite liked it though!!

birdey -  i remember the random wretching etc, nasty, will soon pass, wait till youre eating like a horse and massive     make the most of being able to get comfy in bed for now!!!!


----------



## Witters

Rolling over?  The fun is about to begin!!


----------



## Avon Queen

really? do tell, what happened with urs?


----------



## Witters

Only fun as in you can't just put them down and expect them to stay there   A whole different game to play with much forward thinking to do   A very exciting point in their life though and they become whole lot more interesting   You may find they will get happy mixed with frustration as they love the new feeling of independance but at the same time, they'd love to do more


----------



## Avon Queen

mmm screamathons ahead then no doubt! ah its nice watching them, they are coming on so fast! when i change lukeys nappy he helps himself to nappies, wipes etc off the table, ive had to move it all!!


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Ladies,
We had our scan yesterday, as I started bleeding on Wednesday afternoon, so they snuck us in a day early.  Luckily everything is ok with the baby and we saw the heartbeat.  Not sure what the bleeding was, but could have been the polyp on my cervix or just a burst blood vessel, like a nose bleed. 

Thanks for all your support  

PoDdy


----------



## Witters

PoDdy, great news!  Sorry about the bleeding   I understand the worry as I bled right through my pregnancy.  They never could explain the bleeding


----------



## Avon Queen

poODy - glad all ok, keep strong ickle bubba


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !! ...

How are you all ??....

PoDdy ...well done on scan ....heartbeat ...wonderful !! ....

Avon ...hope your all ok , OMG their moving already ...where has the time gone ??...have fun !! ...

Witters ... how are you all ?? hows your shoulder ...How are M&K ??...

Birdy...how are you ?? whens your next scan ??...   ....

Liz ....hiya ...glad your ok & Dylan is too .....

Us all ok , have cut Owens curls off with the clippers ...he looks so 'grown up' ... prob is Cerys wanted me to do hers ....so ive had to hide them in the top of my wardrobe ....  .....

Hope your all ok ...

Love hope XXXX


----------



## Witters

Oh, no!  No curls ?!  I remember doing that to Myles and it was awful Having said that, he is a real little boy now and I have kept them to remind me   I hope that Cerys forgets about it, and that her hair grows all long and pretty (if that's what you want   )  Keilidh is still struggling with her hair growth, but we are getting there.

We are waiting in for the gas men  We've had majour gas works going on right outside our house for over 3 months now (were told initially it would be 5 weeks!)  We thought they ere finally packing up on Friday until I discovered we had no hot water.  Initially, our  thoughts were that the boiler had packed up, but it turns out that we have no gas supply.  Ofcourse, nobody was about to tell so we called the emergency number.  Long story short, they had transfered from the old to the new gas mains but had 'forgotten' to connect us up!  We were told they would be here at 8am this morning - almost 8:40am and nobody to see so far...  Roll on being able to shower, cook and keep warm soon!  Ok, the latter is a little exaggeration in August, but the option would be nice!

Oh, Myles and Keilidh are now completely out of nappies!  Keilidh decided she didn't want to wear one any more and then the next night, Myles followed suit 

Kirst, thinking of you


----------



## Avon Queen

hope - yeah think its gonna get interesting!!! when i change lucas' nappy he tends to pick up everything on changing table off and throw it on the floor! and he has a habit of taking dummy out and waving it around! mmm hes gonna be trouble that one!!!! ah bless little Owen, i wonder if mine have curls

witters - ruddy gasmen! its the basic things you miss isnt it, take em for granted. are they using potties now then? tommys had 3 outfit changes today due to following through!!...nasty...hed been at grandmas for the weekend and hadnt pooed. has made up for it now hes relaxed back at home!!!


----------



## Witters

Avon, yes, they are fully using either a potty or the toilet   Last night, we heard footsteps and it was Myles getting up for a wee.  By the time I had got there, he was back in bed and a wee in the potty   That's a real break through as up until now, they have either shouted out or I have pre-emted it.

You will most likely find that now your's are on solids, their bowels will all change until they settle into it.  All completely normal if not a little annoying


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - ah what a clever little boy Myles is!! bet you were dead proud of him bless him


----------



## LizH

Hi everyone

Witters - congratulations on getting Myles and Keilidh fully potty trained, that's amazing.  I'm thinking of trying with Dylan next week - he will sit on a potty but never does anything then a minute later we have a puddle on the floor!

Hi to Avon Queen, Hope and everyone else   hope you are all OK.

I had my 20 week scan yesterday and everything looks fine.

Liz


----------



## Witters

He will get it Liz.  Myles was always the hardest.  I just made a point of putting him on it for short bursts every 30 minutes or so and then really praise when he did it.  With poo's, I made the point of having them watch me transfer it from the nappy into the toilet and get them help me say goodbye and flush it away.  They soon learnt that it was fun to do it straight on the toilet.  The turning point with wee's with Myles was to have him stand up with me holding the potty in position.  He loved holding and aiming it all around, it became a fun game - especially seeing that mummy or Keilidh couldn't be so clever   Rewards are good, but mine were never really interested in it.  Mothercare do some great 'next step' pants.  They look like pants but have a plastic lining.  That way, they don't make too much mess but they feel wet and uncomfortable.  You will find he will tell you as soon as he has done it if not during.  Eventually, he will understand theat he will keep fresh and dry if he uses the potty


----------



## Avon Queen

lizh - glad all ok with your ickle one    

witters - thats a good idea getting them to say goodbye to poo! at first when you put "i made a point of having them watch me" i thought "jesus, do i have to do that?"!!!!! im gonna have fun then with 2 boys arent i?


----------



## Witters

You'll be fine   I think that sometimes things are easier with two as they get a bit competative and want to please you the best.  Another thing I always ask through toilet training is 'who are you doing that wee/poo for? '  They usually reply with Nanny or Grandad or else a favourite toy or character.  This also encourages them as they again love to please them.  It will also help pass the time away at the same time as making it a bit personalised, involving and fun.  The worst thing that you can do it so keep on at them.  Positivity and praise works far better than negativity.

My Little lady is so strong willed.  A funny thing happened on Sunday.  They have DVD's in the car, Myles chose Wonder Pets and Keilidh chose Dora.  Myles is always last to choose so we made a point of letting him.  When we arrived, we said 'who's going to say goodbye to the Wonder Pets?  Myles said 'Bye Bye'  Keilidh kept quiet, then said (with attitude) If it were Dora, I would have said Goodbye!


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - haha fiesty isnt she    she knows her own mind that one!!!!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !!

How are you all ??.... ...

Liz thats great news ..... ...

Witters hope your all ok , K sounds just like Cerys ...shes a madam too  .must be a girl thing !!....we werethinking of getting them some of the incar dvd players ....are they good ??...

Avon ...how are you all ??....

Hope everyone else is ok ...us all ok ...C&O so grown up now ....Cerys is a little chatterbox ...can have a proper conversation with her now ..Owen talks quite a bit ...when he wants to ~boys lazy  ....

Take care love Hope XXX


----------



## Witters

The in car DVD's are great on longer journeys.  We have them in both cars, but I do make a point of only putting them on for longer trips otherwise they expect it which will prove difficult in the future when they ride in other peoples cars.  It often creates arguments as to who chooses, so usually one chooses on the way there and the other waits and chooses on the way home.

Boys are much lazier aren't they?  I find girls are very much in control and boys' minds are way quicker than their body's, so it always ends up a bit higgledy piggledy until they grasp it better.

We are doing lots of writing at the moment in preperation for school.  Myles is very good, but unless you watch him do it, the end result isn't overly clear.  Keilidh's on the other hasnd is perfectly readable.

How is everyone?  Supposed to be hot today...


----------



## Avon Queen

hiya girls quickie as im microwaving some bottles and lucas getting fruity on settee!! going out soon with the old buggy quite a nice day here. lucas sat up on his own today! for about 5 mins anyway! bless him! ahhh hope i cant wait till i can have a conversation with them!!!


----------



## Witters

Well done Lucas!!  I bet they really notice each other now   Do they interact much?  You must get a picture of it


----------



## Avon Queen

haha take a look at the photobox link bottom of my profile some pics on there, yeah starting to smile at each other, only lucas aint keen on sharing things!! screams if i give something hes been playing with to tommy till he gets it back! poor tommy just sits there unaware of whats going on bobbing his little head!!!


----------



## Witters

The pictures are gorgeous Avon!  Hope you are doing well!

How is everyone?  Been very quiet here lately.  All busy I guess.  

Myles and Keilidh have started nursery and are doing really well.  They are excited to go each day dispite only going twice a week!  I have been very lucky with them settling in, so far, no tears (well, only a few from Myles in the playground when he lost sight of Keilidh, but it was a matter of seconds apparently)  I'm so relieved!  I thought the time would really drag, but it whizzes by.  I was hoping to get so much more done!!  In time, I'm sure a routine will settle.


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - caught them the other day on my single duvet on floor in livingroom, holding hands and gazing at each other! soon as they saw me they stopped and pulled away! think lucas will be crawling very soon he can already roll over onto front and sometimes roll back....and had been lifting his bum upwards and trying to push forwards. tommy just lies flat on his back and watches him!!!! im sure one day he will just get up and walk!! Ah bless Myles for crying when he lost sight of Keilidh, how cute. must be nice to be so close to your sibling. AH they will like the social part of a nursery wont they. they must seem so grown up to you now having there own little social club!!!


----------



## Witters

Yes, they are growing up fast.  The new word lately is 'probably' it's so cute.  Where's ******?  Probably under the table.  What would you like?  Probably a banana and it goes on with most questions!  It's funny as they have 'friends' called Poppy and Sam.  They are actually characters from a book, but became their best friends.  Well, There is a Sam in their class (part of the other set of twins) but no Poppy.  Keilidh has made friends with Katie and Poppy will be there later apparently!

What a cute sight of them on the duvet!  Shame that stopped.  I remember finding a similarly cute pose of them both fallen asleep and were holding hands.  It does sound like movement could be on it's way.  I found that Myles was always shoing lots of signs and practiced all the time until he eventually worked it out.  Keilidh used to literally wake up one day and do it perfectly from that day forward!  Sounds like your to may work in a similar way


----------



## Emmab78

Hi All,

I womnder if someone can help I am under Hammersmith for my ICSI cycle and this was abandoned due to OHSS, I was lucky enough to get 12 fertilised eggs after EC. Had my last scan this morning and the OHSS has subsided so thats good...just wondering does anyone know of time frames for ET?? Have been told it could be 3 cycles or months?

Also does this count as one cycle finished now or doe sit include up to the ET, am concerned.....??!

Am feeling a bit confused by everything so any help would be greatly appreciated

Thx


----------



## Avon Queen

witters  - yeah i reckon tommy will just get up and walk one day!

emmab78 -hiya im sure one of the others will help ya


----------



## spinny1

Emmab78 I have just had ET cancelled due to OHSS, we have 21 fertilised so here's  for our FET 's to work!

Are you NHS funded or private hunny? If you are nhs then you can use all your frosties free on he nhs cycle, but if you are private you will have one free ET then you will have to pay for another fet.  

Also I have to wait until 3 months or 3 periods whichever comes first then I can have fet, I sooooo Can't wait. Hope this helps hunny xxx

Avon Queen your twins are soooo lovely I used to post on here a while ago when I was having my fet.

Hello to everyone else    hope you don't mind me joining you!  xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya !

Hope your all ok ??...

Avon great pics ...wheres the time going ??...

Witters glad M&K settled in ok .....

Welcome Emma & Spinny...    ...good luck for your FET's.....


Well my news is im going back to work Mon ....only working Mon.Tue all day (still doing my cleaning job in evening aswell ) ....C&O are off to nursery ...   ....think it'll do them & me good to be honest but dreading it also ....

Hope your all ok
Love hope XXX


----------



## Avon Queen

spinny - hiya, i remember you   blimey 21!! thats fab. You will need the 3 mnths to rest and rejuvinate wont you      get yourself ready for bubba to nestle in       

hope2b - hiya thanks, they are so gorge, but i am gonna say that arent i!!! eek im going back to work end oct for 2 says hopefully waiting on letter from hr confirming hours. im looking forward to the break to be honest!!! will no doubt stare at pic of them all day though!!! will be nice to get out of my tracky bottoms and do my hair for a change!!! nice to have more variety. i miss them when i have a bath though so may be harder than im thinking!!!


----------



## Witters

I was told to wait 3 cycles, but as my next one was very long and everything seemed to have settled down, I started de-regging the following one.  So OHSS cycle with AF, then 72 day cycle with AF then dereg cycle, then FET transfer/pregnancy cycle   Hope you feel better soon 

Hugs to Hope and Avon about going back to work   I am so lucky that I am still at home with them.  I do think the break away with adult company would be good though.  

Gotta go, dogs are barking to go out...


----------



## Emmab78

Hi All,

I womnder if someone can help I am under Hammersmith for my ICSI cycle and this was abandoned due to OHSS, I was lucky enough to get 12 fertilised eggs after EC. Had my last scan this morning and the OHSS has subsided so thats good...just wondering does anyone know of time frames for ET?? Have been told it could be 3 cycles or months?

Also does this count as one cycle finished now or doe sit include up to the ET, am concerned.....??!

Am feeling a bit confused by everything so any help would be greatly appreciated

Thx


----------



## Witters

Emma, several of us have answered your question from your last post   Good to hear the OHSS has subsided   Although it is frustrating, the wait whilst your body recovered is well worth it as it increases your success rate.  No baby will want / be able to stick around with a poorly mummy


----------



## Avon Queen

witters- mine have got horrendous coughs and blocked noses   got some saline drops for noses but coughs still there.....gonna monitor...they ended up in bed all night with me last night, keps coughing and dummy fell out, then crying...poor little tykes. any tips on what to give for cough?


----------



## Witters

Awww, poor Tommy, Lucus and you and DH!   Funnily enough, same thing here, only they stayed in their own bed   I find the best thing to do is as you say, saline drops are great.  I also have my trusty 'snot buster' which is a battery operated aspirator (much more hygienic than the suck tube ones although they are great too)  This really helps to clear it and along with a little vascelene, it avoids sore noses too.  For coughs, definately the best thing even over medication, is a damp atmosphere.  We have a Vicks vapouriser, and also a humidifier, but a wet flannel or some dishes of water by a radiator (if they come on) works just as well.  The benefit of the vapouriser is that I can put a drop of eucaliptus or Karvol in the water which helps to decongest too.  Another tip is to raise one end slightly so that it helps drain excess fluid away from chests and noses.  When mine were tiny, I had a toweling bath seat which worked perfectly.  As they got bigger, I raised their cot one end.  They do move around a lot, so at bad times, I would settle them in their bouncy chair as this as inclined.

I hope they feel better soon!  It's horrible to watch them suffer and feel so helpless


----------



## Emmab78

Hi all,

I am NHS under Hammersmith, thank you so much fro replying I didn't see any responses thats why I posted a few times..my barin is not working properly at the moment all i can think of is my frosties. 

hope everyone is doing well today

thanks agian for the response, really helps to get some answers!


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - thanks hun...got saline today and tixylix baby glycerol cough stuff....and put snufflebabe on the teddy next to them...but they still seem bit bunged up! towel under matteress and slight up at one end with a few books....no vapouriser though will look into that thanks...poor little guys. tis always worse as well man flu intit    theyre fine during the day!


----------



## Witters

Emma, don't worry   We all know what an anxious time it is.  How are you feeling?

Avon, it is awful, my two are still both like it too, must admit, they seem to deal with it much better than I do    I am such a queen!  DH has it pretty bad now too so I hope I continue to stay clear of it.  Other than the vapouriser, you are doing all you can, it 's got to be ridden out I'm afraid.  Just focus on the fact than they are building up their immunity.  

Do you take them swimming?  I found that that really helped increase their lung capacity and so were able to clear it much quicker, especially given that they were early and Keilidh was ventilated.


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - tbh i cant emagine taking them swimming! the stress!


----------



## Witters

Stress?  It's the best experience ever!  To see them in such a natural environment is wonderful.  It is all very positive too and great bonding time.  You do however need one adult per baby, but that only makes the bonding and family time even better   We have been going since they were 4 months old and now can swim short distances completely unaided (no armbands or floats)  It is amazing to see them jumping in and swimming off to the side and so comfortable in the water.


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - dh says may go with me,...what do i need for 7 mnth old ones? what nappies/pants is it those little swimmers things? and do i need to buy arm bands etc?

saw health visitor said we can do baby lead weaning and they can have dairylea sandwiches!!! they have no teeth but she said is ok to give little fingers etc!!


----------



## Witters

How exciting Avon!  I'm sure they will love the sandwiches!  My two loved finger foods, let the real mess begin!

Swimming, yeah, they will need swim nappies - Huggies or Pampers do them or else you can buy the washable ones (which we use as we go so often) then they will also need a neoprene pant over the top.  We had swim lessons which were in a hydro therapy pool, so the water was 35C or so, but if you just go to a public pool, they are usually cooler, around 27-29C.  If that's the case. it would be advisable to get a baby wetsuit.  They have the 'diving reflex' which is a basic reaction to hold their breath if put underwater, so don't panic too much.  Lessons are always best, even if you have only one or two initially to understand how you should do things and gain confidence.  The reflex only works or atleast works best if the whole head is submerged which can be a bit concerning the first time   You should visit some websites - waterbabies or little dippers as I'm pretty sure they have clips of some exercises.  Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - i know! i never thought id get so excited over a cheese sandwich!!! they woke me up at 4am today  ....first day of cheese sarnies and i will be in a cafe./....dh says to leave trying till 2moro what you reckon? health visitor said give dairylea or potted meat but i got some potted meat and its got 1.3g of salt in it so i darent give them that? regards swimming have written down what youve advised thanks....im skint though so i think will still be awhile will check out the sites. i have a local pool not far away i could go to. maybe i could ask someone in my twins group to go with me with theres think that would make me feel more at ease. lord knows what i would look like in a bikini!!!!! can you recommend any good nursery songs cds? speech therapist at library yest when i got em weighed said i need to sing to them!!


----------



## Witters

It's up to you if you want to try them on finger foods for the first time whilst you are out.  They are likely to be quiet, but there may be a bit of food throwing and spitting out going on, so could get messy.  All depends how confident you are with people watching you.  If you do decide to give it a go, take plenty of baby wipes ith you   Oh, salt wise, for me that would have been a definate no-go.  I was always very concious of salt content.  If you go to the supermarket, you can get allsorts of finger foods, many first finger foods are pretty dissolve in your mouth which is reassuring as they start to avoid them taking too much and choking.  Then again, I could just be a bit over worried 

Swimming wise, you will definately need an adult per child to enable you to concentrate and support properly.  You don't need to do the whole going under stuff, just get them in the water and swoosh them about gently.  Practice 'ready go's' either in the bath or pool, where you say ready - go - then gently sprinkle water, moving up to a splash over the face to get them used to the feel of the water.  They will be fine and you will all enjoy it.  I would call the pool beforehand and ask the temperature of the water to understand what swimwear you will need.  You definately won't need armbands as you will be holding them all the time and they will just get in the way.  Mine have never worn them in their lives   Oh, and when you take a baby in the pool, they never look at you, just the cute little bundle you are holding.  I'm sure if you went in with a sumo suit on, they wouldn't even notice!

We spent a fortune on nursery rhyme CD's and DVD's.  It's all trial and error as some they love, others they hate and sometimes that reaction is suprising.  We do lots of singing and they love it.  Now, they make up their own little songs about their toys and we often hear them singing when they first wake up.  This morning, they were singing 'wind the bobbin up' and when I spied on their monitor, they were both doing the actions too   The best are ones with actions, so wind the bobbin up, pat a cake, head shoulders knees and toes, 1-2-3-4-5 once I caught a fish alive, one finger one thumb keep moving, you know, all those kind of songs.  You will have to concentrate though, the giggling might put you off your tracks!


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - haha me and dh sat here trying to remember all the words to those songs   tas been a long time since ive heard those!! rang health visitor re sale and she said potted meat fine as "under government regulations" or something. said not to spread it too thick and not give everyday. couldent go out in the end (tis a long story of a nasty day as my work didnt pay any of the staff!!!) so they ate there dairylea finger sarnies. jesus. the mess!!!!!!!!! but made me laugh and i was so proud of them for eating there own sandwiches?!!! they seem to enjoy the independance. had to change there entire outfits afterwards!. i will work on the singing, but i aint no beyonce    tried the  "horsey horsey" one and they liked that


----------



## Witters

I bet you are quickly remembering the words now aren't you?  It all comes flooding back once you start.  Grandad only seems to remember the rude versions though   Don't they always?  Oh, you were asking about good DVD's, the best one to date for ours is 'Wow! Nursery Rhymes'  It is really good with all the familiar ones and they are sung by two grown ups but helped and supported by 6 children.  It is full of primary colours and very active / fun.  We have it on in the car and I still don't get (too) irritated by it   Infact, we are all singing along to it  

Busy busy busy here.  Everything comes at once doesn't it?  We are getting the garden cleared ready to have a base put down next week.  The guy thinks he can do it all manually but I think a cement delivery may be in order, so need to be around to organise that.  Also, PeJe's zarcoid cream has arrived and needs 4 consecutive vet visits to apply it.  She is confident it should work however, so fingers crossed.  We then found a leak in the hot tub yesterday, so someone is coming out to see that, M&K have their first school trip, then the next day, photo's, we are getting a valuation done for our new mortgage, then a surveyer ready for planning for an extension...  Oh, it's just hecktic here.  On top of that, M&K are growing out of stuff and we can always find Keilidh new bits, but Never Myles.  Today has been a search for some riding wellies / boots.  They are either too high, too short or no heel or the wrong size or out of stock!  I think we have done it, but will need to wait for the delivery to try them!  

So there's my news and views.  How is everyone else?  Busy too I presume?


----------



## Witters

Hello??

Is anyone around?

Hope you are all ok and not getting too wet with all this sudden rain!


----------



## Avon Queen

morning, yeah had to wear an attractive mac yesterday


----------



## katiechick

Hey Ladies

AQ~ How r u and the boys hope Ur all well cant believe how fast they are growing.

Witters~ Sounds like u have been very busy hope u and M&K are OK and hope they enjoyed there school trip.

Hope~ How is work now that Ur back ? Hope it's OK. Hope C&O are enjoying them self's at nursery.

Hello everyone else hope Ur all OK.

Sorry I haven't posted for a while have had a bit or a rough time lately. My dad has been in hospital and it was a bit of touch and go but he is recovering now and is out of hospital. Then my moms landlord decided to evict her so she my dad my little sister and brother are staying at my older sister's house and i have my other brother staying with us so it's been a bit rough.

Also I'm due to start d/r for FET but my AF is so late I'm on day 62 and it's been nearly 9 wks since my last AF. I have done a HPT but it was negative which I knew it would be. On my schedule for FET it's say if Ur period's are longer than 7 wks to let the clinic know so and they will do a pg test then a scan but i don't know what to do shall i phone them and see what they say or leave it a bit longer to see if I come on. AF mite be late because I have been stressed lately but it normally arrives by now. is there anything I can do to bring AF on ? I just want to get started now.

Katie xxx


----------



## Witters

Katie, it wouldn't hurt calling the clinic, they will either say to wait it out or they may suggest giving you some meds to bring AF on (provera usually).  It's up to you how you would prefer to move forwards.  I hope you have jinxed yourself and she arrives for you   She's with me right now and I will gladly send her on to you!


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - mm yeah the witch with me too. im exhausted  

katiechick -hiya hun sorry youve been through a rough time of it, i agree with witters, to phone clinic


----------



## Witters

Katie, did you call?  Did she arrive?


----------



## Avon Queen

yeah, katie are you ok chick


----------



## katiechick

Hey Ladies


Thanks for asking girls. Still no sign of the   I phoned my clinic and the nurse said to wait another wk and if AF hasnt arrived then to phoned them back and they will give me something to bring it on. She also said it could be down to anixety which is probably right because I have been stressed lately but with AF not arriving is making me more stressed. Im trying really hard not to think about it but it's hard. I have decided that if AF hasnt showed by saturday then I will do a test then phone the clinic do u think that is a good idea ? Dont think there is much more I can but wait.

Hope u and ur little's one's are ok.

Katie xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

katiechick  do whatever you think hun, its a difficult time for you im sure    do you normally have long cycles?


----------



## Witters

Sounds like a plan Katie!  Vicious circle what with stress delaying AF.  Hopefully you will be back on track really soon


----------



## katiechick

Hi Ladies,


Just thought I would update u all. Well nothing has changed really still no sign of the   I'm on day 74 now AF normally arrives by now well by day 50 so this cycle is quite long. Have been having a few AF pains but nothing has happened. I haven't phoned the clinic back as me and DH have been talking and have said we are going to wait till after Xmas now but just need to see if thats OK with the clinic. If we do wait till after Xmas then that means it will be a year since our last tx which is probably what I need mentally and physically. I was thinking of just starting tx when AF finally arrives and if it doesn't work then at least we can start a fresh year but think with everything that has happened recently with my family I need to make sure I'm not stressed so I think waiting till after Xmas is the best idea and hopefully it will give me a better chance of it working. Do u think the clinic will be OK with me starting tx after Xmas ? I have already got my drugs and the expiry dates are OK on them.

Anyway hope Ur all OK with keep u all updated with what ever happens

Katie xxx


----------



## Witters

Katie, of course the clinic will be ok about you starting again after Christmas.  It is your decision, they are purely there to help you, not to order you about   I think it's a good decision.  IVF is stressful enough and you really need to go into it with no doubts or hopes that this will be ok or something isn't ideal.  If you are not happy with something, it will show somewhere along the line and if your cycle doesn't get the result we all so wish for you, the last thing you need is to have all those we shouldn't have done it because thoughts.  

Thanks for the update, please keep in touch as I for one want to be the first to witness that BFP!


----------



## Avon Queen

katiechick -  they will understand hun, you do what you thinks right


----------



## Hope 2 B

HELLO REMEMBER ME ... ....

Hiya how are you all ??....sorry its been ages since ive been on ....us all ok , just really busy at the mo ...C&O at nursery now all day Mon Tue ...& theyve settled in ok now...im enjoying working those couple of days too ...still working evenings aswell so Mon& Tues are v.long days ....us away next week off to a log~cabin place www.forestholidays.co.uk....looking forward to some 'together time' as a family as DH been working loads too (which is great with the current work situation)...

Hope your all ok ??

Love Hope XX


----------



## Avon Queen

hiya hope, been a bit stressed cause got made redundant and they didnt pay me. got a temporary job though at Thorntons!!! Rubbish wages though (min wage) im used to more but i had to get something fast and i do get discount off choc!!! Oooh i looove a good log cabin (never stayed in one like!!!) sounds lovley.will take a nifty look at that site

katiechick - how are you at minute? when did you get AF in the end? did you phone clinic? dont go disappearing on us, were here for you anytime you know

witters - still not doing very well with the nursery rhymes (me!!!) skint at minute, but mum gave me a cd which ive avoided!!!! i DO sing to em though but im a terrible singer!! i sing things like "whats the matter you, hey, show a little respect, why you looka so sad"??!!! its that italian (?) song which i realise now is actually "shut upa your face" which isnt very nice!!!!!! but i miss that bit out!!! Lucas is rolling over all the time, he is so difficult to dress and change. He does things like take scratch mitt off and wave it around, or dummy out etc, and undo his own nappy!! Tommy much less naughty!!!! Had Lucas in with me all night last night think hes teething - still - no teeth!! Tommy got 2 teeth without fuss!! they are so gorge and different!


----------



## Avon Queen

hope - ooh it looks nice that, bet it would be cosy in winter too/xmas


----------



## katiechick

Hey Ladies

Hope ~ Its nice to hear from u. Glad C&O have settled into nursery OK. The log cabin looks fab hope u all have a lovely time.

AQ~ Sorry to hear u have been made redundant but glad u got another job just think of all these choc's lol. Hope Ur all OK.

Hope everyone else is OK.

My AF arrived on day 75 and it was quiet painfull and heavy sorry tmi. I phoned the clinic and they said I can have FET when ever I am ready so am going to wait till after Xmas. My family have found somewhere to live so that will make me feel more relaxed and not stressed. Me and DH have a week of together soon and we are going Xmas shopping tomorrow and have dinner out somewhere it will be nice to spend sometime together as we haven't had much 'us time'. Has anyone else started there Xmas shopping ?

Have a nice wk end all

Katie xxx


----------



## Witters

Hope, loving the log cabin!  Takes me back to honeymoon as we stayed in one in Alaska.  It was a wonderful experience!  Enjoy your time away as a family.  I know how it is when you all have different things to do sand barely meet up in the middle.  Glad nursery is going well.  We are still at two mornings a week.  This week, we start staying to lunch and then will add an extra day soon.  We have parents evening this week which should be very interesting.  Since starting school, we have had so many party invites!  We went to one yesterday (real family outing as Grandparents were allowed to go too!) and they had a childrens entertainer dressed up as a clown.  Poor M&K were really unsure and did not let go of eachothers hands for the entire time.  All the other children were dancing around them whilst they were sat on the floor, bless them.  It was a big step forward however as atleast there were no tears or clingynmess.  Myles got awarded a 'balloon shape' as a prize for 'looking after his wife' of whom quickly swiped it off him!  No prizes for who wears the trousers there! 

Avon, loving the new pictures!  Sorry to hear that you got made redubndant  but yay for finding another so quick!  Don't worry about the poor singing voice, I'm dreadful.  It becomes much easier when they start singing all on their own without you   My two's favourite is the alphabet at the moment, they know every single letter!  We even discovered this weekend that they understand their left and right.  Far better than me!  They are like little sponges right now and yours will suprise you on a daily basis too 

Katie, glad AF has been and gone.  Hopefully this cycle will be much quicker and easier on you.  Good to hear your family worries are sorting out too.  No, I haven't started my Christmas shopping yet!  I'm having trouble keeping up with birthdays right now!


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - ah thanks hun, they are gorge arent they!! yeah they seem to be quite speedy now development wise, though not crawling yet. lucas found his own dummy and put it in his mouth today! hes gonna be trouble that one!!!!!!!


----------



## Witters

I just had a real shock!  I reached 18dpo today and have been feeling dizzy and nauseous, so I tested and guess what?  Yep, a  !  I still can't believe it!  Well, the test was very dark, but is 3 years out of date   so am going to nip to the shop to get a new one to be totally convinced


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - wow!! a natural miracle!! what a blessing!


----------



## katiechick

Witters~ congrats hun so happy for u and like AQ said what a blessing. Did u get another test ?

Hope everyone else is ok.

xxx


----------



## Witters

Thanks!  Yes, I did get a test.  I got a digital one and it came up pregnant 3+ weeks, so a good, strong positive


----------



## katiechick

thats fab hun wot di ur DH say ? bet ur both shocked and excited xx


----------



## Witters

Yes, certainly both of those   He sent some beautiful flowers to me today to say thank you for making him so happy!   When I told him, he was genuinly shocked, we both ere under the impression that we needed help!


----------



## Hope 2 B

OMG WOW !!!!!!!!!!

Witters thats fantastic .....wonderful news ...can you get an early scan ??...fab fab news ...

Love Hope XXX


----------



## LizH

Congratulations Witters - that is excellent news, must have been a shock!  I'm so pleased for you and DH, and I'm sure Myles and Keilidh will love having a little brother/sister.  I know you didn't want to go through more IVF treatment due to the high risk of OHSS so it's great that it's happened naturally.  

Hope everyone else is OK?  

How is work Hope?

Avon - are you still working at Thorntons?  Do you get free chocs?

|I've just started maternity leave today, my due date is still Xmas day, so just over 5 weeks to go.  Think the baby is breech at the moment so may have a planned c-section, but there is still time for him/her to turn.


----------



## Chris F

Anyone remember me??


Just gatecrashing to say to Witters, huge congratulations, can't imagine how overjoyed you are!  Fantastic news.

Love to all

Chris


----------



## Witters

Chris, hey!  Thanks for popping by!  Yes, we are still overjoyed at our news   I am amazed at your picture, how your children have grown!

Liz, thanks!You are right we were scared to go for another IVF.  To be honest we thought M&K would be our family, but looks like we were wrong!   Congrats on starting your maternity.  How are you feeling?  I hope baby turns for you so you atleast get the option of which way to deliver 

Hope, thanks!  Doubt we will get an early scan.  I'm waiting on a MW booking in appointment.  If our first scan will be 20 weeks, we'll definately pay for an earlier private one.  We'll see.  It will be strange not to have scans throughout this time...


----------



## Avon Queen

lizh - xmas day!! yeah at thorntons till xmas eve, no free chocs, but i get discount! 3 days is a bit much though!! im exhausted and havent cleaned for 2 weeks should be now really!!!

chrisf - hiya

witters -yeah a completley different pregnancy experience to before ....its strange when youre used to being closley monitored i bet


----------



## Witters

Hey girls!  How is everyone?

Liz, has baby turned yet?  How are you feeling?

Avon, how are you coping with the job?  Getting any easier?  Don't worry about not cleaning, I'm here all day every day and my house is still a tip!  Once you have children it's hard to keep on top of everything plus chase after them.  

Hope, how are you?  Busy busy busy I expect!

Chris, hey!

Best go speaking of clean houses, I have the midewife coming for my booking in appointment in a bit, so better get it vaguely respectable!


----------



## LizH

Hello

Witters - baby is still breech, so I'm booked for a planned c-section on 17th Dec.  The doctors don't think the baby will turn now, don't know why, but I suppose there is always a chance.  How are you feeling - any sickness yet?

Avon - not surprised you are tired with a job and twins to look after too!  

ChrisF - Hi

How is everyone doing with their Xmas shopping?  I've still got a few presents to get, need to get organised this week.

Liz


----------



## rosex86

Hiya Girls 
Just popping over from the ivf board, i had my embryp transfer cancelled due to me having OHSS, we have got 4 blastos in the freezer but thats it..
I was getting worried about when i can have them put back, The clinic said in about 3months time but it seems so far away and what do you have to do in the FET?
Does anyone know why you have to wait so long? and will i still have a good chance with frozen blastocysts?

Hope you can help

XXX


----------



## LizH

Hi Rosex86

Sorry to hear about you developing OHSS, hope you aren't feeling too poorly, it's not nice is it?  I think most clinics ask you to wait a few months before having a FET cycle because your body needs time to recover from the OHSS, so you probably have a better chance if you wait 3 months.  It's hard when you just want those embryos transferred back but it's probably for the best. 

You should have a good chance with frozen blastocysts - I have never had blastocysts so can't give you much info, but I'm sure some of the other girls had frozen blasts transferred and got BFPs.  Also you could look at your clinics success rates for FET with blastocyst.  I have only every got pregnant via FET's, never via a fresh transfer, so my view is that FET does work!  Good luck and please ask any more questions you may have.

Liz


----------



## Witters

Hi Rose!

Sorry to hear your treatment was cancelled   We know how upsetting that can be.  I think the questions you ask are pretty much the same ones that each 'new' OHSS'er asks, so are extremely relevant.

The three month break, although sounds horrendous right now is well worth it to allow your body to heal.  Think of your frosties, and ask yourself if you would like to settle down with a well environment or one which is still recovering.  It is very important to feel better in yourself before you begin FET.  It depends on the severity of your OHSS as to how long that may take, the 3 month is just a realistic guide, many ladies feel ready sooner as do some ladies feel they actually need a longer time out.  Only you will know your answer once you feel better.  Once you feel ready, call the clinic, I'm sure if it is sooner and all looks ok physically, there is no reason to wait just to 'tick all the boxes'.

My embies were 3 days old so do not have experience of blasts.  Thee are a few girls here who do however.  From what I have read, blasts are pretty successful, hense trying to get them there as they tend to be the stronger embies.  The thaw can be pretty worrying, but once past that, you will have a great chance!

FET's are really nice in comparrison to a fresh cycle.  You still do the down regging, then go on a course of estrogen tablets, increasing at various points, then introduce progesterone suppositories.  You will get the trigger shot at the time where ovulation should occur to trick your body into 'working right'.  Remember FET's are all synthetic hormones.  Defrost and then transfer will happen followed by your 2WW.  If successful *fingers crosed* you will continue the meds until you are 10-12 weeks pregnant, gradually weaning off them to allow your natural hormones to take over.

Best of luck and I hope you are feeling better now!


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - had a bit of a moment and packed in the avon! im still working part time tho (4 days this week whats that all about i wanted 2?!!!) both babies been ill (lucas in A&E) and FIL died 27/nov so ive not been on for a while. hope you are all ok and looking forward to xmas im getting giddy as its there first


----------



## Witters

Wow Avon!  You've been busy!  Sadly not for good things in many cases   Sorry to hear of FIL and I hope Lucas is much better now.  Not long until Christmas, I hope you have an easy one planned?  Is someone else cooking for you?  I'm lucky, we're going to IL's, so will unwrap pressies, eat and walk away   How naughty is that?!


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - hiya, im cooking   but easier to just stay in, others may visit. actually, ive just realised what ive set myself up for here!!! im going my mums on boxing day though, shes doing a buffet, so i will get a break then. lucas slept in his cot all night last night for the first time in 2 weeks (at least!) so im feeling brighter today! im working mon/tue/weds if they offer me any shifts im gonna do 2 days not 3. but hoping TBH they dont offer me any!!!! its too much!!! thats naughty but nice haha dont blame you! were going to church at 4pm to listen to carols with the boys! my mum said the cross will fall off when we enter!


----------



## Witters

Enjoy your Christmas Avon, I'm sure the cooking will be fine   How exciting to be their first Christmas!

Liz, how are you?  Baby here safe and sound now?  Will be a busy Christmas for you!!


----------



## LizH

Hi Witters - I went into hospital last Thursday for my planned section but that baby has turned to head down, so I'm now waiting for labour to start and hopefully have a natural birth.  How are you feeling - hope you are not too tired or nauseous.  Not long until you get to 12 weeks!

I hope everyone has a great Christmas.

I will post my news as soon as I can, I've got a feeling this one is going to go overdue like Dylan did, but you never know!

Liz


----------



## Witters

Wow!  That's great news Liz!  Well, that baby turned so you could get your natural birth after all   Sorry that you have to wait longer and were no doubt all geared up to have him/her   Tell baby that it must wait for the snow to pass and thaw before even putting in an appearence, we need you all safe!

Good luck and keep us posted when you can


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya !!

Liz ...GOOD LUCK hun...can't wait to hear your news ...fab ...sooooo exciting !!

Witters how are you feeling hun??...

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL .....


love HopeXXX


----------



## Avon Queen

liz - ooh how exciting!!! take it easy


----------



## Witters

I hope you all had a great time!  especially those with first Christmas's with little ones


----------



## Witters

Happy New Year everyone!!

We had our scan yesterday, all perfect and on schedule  oh, and just the one this time


----------



## LizH

Happy New Year everyone.  Hope you al had a good xmas too.

Great news Witters!  What a lovley start to the New Year for you all.

No movement here, I had a sweep on Weds but nothing has happened yet, getting a few twinges though so hope I go into labour soon!  Still rather scary second time round, I'm such a wimp!

Liz xx


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya ...
Happy new Year to you all ....

Witters oooohhhhh how wonderful ....what a fantastic start to the new year ....so pleased for you ....

Liz ....hopefully wont be long now hun ....at least you got Xmas over with ...so no 'joint' prezzies for the future ...GOOD LUCK ...

Hope everyone else is ok ...


XXXXX


----------



## Avon Queen

lizh - ah you are stronger than you think     keep us posted!!

witters - glad all is well, should be a breeze this time then!! ?!!!  

hope - hiya chick

were having a nightmare lucas is kicking off screaming n everything cause he wants to come out of the cot and go in bed with me (he did when he was poorly) 3 hours last night, then started again at 3am! utter hell


----------



## LizH

Well ...the baby has arrived ...... it's a little sister for Dylan  

She arrived on Thursday 7th January at 11.08 am by c-section, weighing 8lb 3oz.  We are both doing well and I am now home from hospital.

We have yet to decide on a name, but will let you know when we have decided.

Love, Liz xx


----------



## Avon Queen

liz - congratulations on the birth of your baby girl!! i cant believe youve managed to get on here so soon! thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya
         

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to you all Liz,dh,Dylan ....

What does he think of her ??...what have you decided to call her ?? are you ok ??....

         
Love Hope XXXX


----------



## Avon Queen

Liz - hope youre getting some kip     hows baby vera?


----------



## LizH

Hi everyone

Well we've called her Daisy Matilda - it took 2 weeks to decide!  We are all fine apart from cracked nipples from breastfeeding, ouch.  Daisy is putting weight on well, and some nights she can sleep for about 4 hours between feeds.  She has had colic some nights though, so Avon, I'm not getting that much sleep at the moment.  

Dylan seems to like Daisy but I don't think he likes the fact that he isn't getting our undivided attention anymore.  I'm sure he will get used to it eventually, well he will have to anyway.

I wonder where Witters is?  It's not like her to not post for so long.

See you all soon, Liz


----------



## Avon Queen

lizh - ah thats nice. why not vera?     4 hours inbetween feeds is good intit. have you given her infacol for the colic.. our tommy had that...ahhh Dylan and Daisy what nice names and they go so well together too. Hope you get some kip soon  

yeah witters are you ok chick


----------



## Witters

Many congratulations on the birth of Daisy!  Sounds like you are doing great!  Apart from the cracking and colic that is   You must be absolutely thrilled   Well done!

Sorry for being AWOL, not getting notifications and ultra busy.  We have had their school accepted which is a huge relief, I don't think we could really cope with putting three through a private school   We have also had our planning permission accepted which again is great.  It just means that now we are frantically rushing to get things packed away and all the official bits organised.  Builders are planning to start a week Monday, just over two weeks since we got permission!  It's all moving ultra quick now.  Poor DH has the brunt of it as I obviously can't do too much plus have the children to keep an eye on.  Madness!

I hope everyone is ok.  Avon, where did that almost a year go?!  Any birthday plans?  

Hope, how are your two?


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - it passed in a haze of sleep depravation     It has been a blurr! Suddenly Lucas nearly got crawling sussed, and Thomas can stand with help, but not crawl (think he will miss out crawling?!!), and they seem so long in the body!! Keep thinking about 1 year ago, when i was giving birth etc....ooh what a journey ive been on!! what building work you having done? were hoping for a new kitchen sometime this year. yeah you must be busy, twins building work and preggers. eeek its all go!


----------



## gerryberry

Hi

I had FET on 3/2 - 2 embryos, but not as good quality as I & DP would have hoped.  I had to have them frozen on 9/9/09 after they collected 23 eggs and diagnosed OHSS.  20 fertilised and were frozen the next morning.  Unfortunately, they had to defrost 8 to get 4 that lived, but 2 weren't developing well, so ended up with a grade 3 5 cell and grade 2 which i think was only 2 cells.  I think they were transferred on day 2 (collected 9/9/09 am, frozen 10/9/09 am, thawed 2/2/10 pm & transferred 3/2/10 pm - can anyone confirm ? )

Does anyone know if having so many eggs means that quality of them is poorer and thats maybe why the survival rate and grading was not that great ?
Does anyone have any stories of lower grade embryos resulting in BFP's?
Also wondering whether hospital will allow me to star a fresh cycle if this doesnt work, after having OHSS (was in hosp for 5 days with it last Sept) ?

Im trying not to dwell, but am analysing every twinge in my tummy at present !  Am also drinking pineapple juice, taking baby aspirin & pregnacare conception in addition to the lovely cyclogest pessaries !

Good luck & babydust to all of you who are also going through treatment ! xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

im sorry i nearly had ohss....but not quite. am sure another lady can answer

you have some frozen then? 12?

if you have some frosties, you can have another FET?

i think they would just amend drugs/give different drugs/change things abit (i guess) for a fresh cycle if needed.....

sorry im not much use didnt want to read and run. good luck hun


----------



## Witters

I too had to have my embies frozen as I developed severe OHSS and was hospitalized for two weeks, one of which was in ICU.  Out of 25 eggs, I only got 3 embies and pleaded to get them frozen as I certainly wasn't putting myself through a fresh IVF cycle again.  They did freeze them but reluctantly as they were below the freezing standard.  Come my FET, we were reminded all the time not to get our hopes up due to the poor quality.  Every step of the way,  we proved them wrong.  Both stuck and they are now 3.5 years old and in perfect health   

There is always hope!!

Avon, I know what you mean!  I'm still in a daze 

we are having the old mismatched extensions demolished and a new, 6 meter extension built.  Will be lovely in the end, just hard work right now trying to clear it all out!  Must go, dogs need to go out!!


----------



## Avon Queen

witters -    ooh that sounds lovley will you post some pics when its being done/finished. how gorge. i love home improvements. espec involving kevin maccloud looking whistful in a big scarf


----------



## katiechick

Hi Ladies,

Its been a while since I have posted so thought I best Show my face  

AQ~ How r u Hun hope Ur all well cant believe the boys are nearly 1 hope they have a great birthday and hope the christening goes well.

Witters~ Hope Ur all well. Hope the building work goes OK rather u then me  

Liz~ Congrats on the birth of Daisy. How is Dylan with Daisy ? bet wen he is older he will be the best big brother.

Nothing has really happened from me. I had to have another operation on my jaw again as it;s still not better so we have put tx off for a bit well it's been a year since Ur last tx. 
I need some advice off u ladies. My AF's are irregular and it has been 10 weeks since my last AF and I'm not pg as I have done a test so I was thinking about getting an appointment with my clinic or at least go to my g.p to c if there is anything that is wrong with me or if there is anything they can do to make my AF's regular. Its stressing me out which is probably isn't helping but I'm really worried about it. so wot do u ladies think I should do ? shall I book an appointment with me clinic ? or just wait it out ? i know u ladies will give me some good advice.

Thanks Katie xxx


----------



## Witters

Hi Katie, great to see you!  I was always very irregular due to my PCOS.  I bet that you have that too as you also respond too well to the meds and are likely to be annovulatory (do not release an egg)  I was put on metformin which is a diabetic medication, it regulates your blood sugar levels.  For me, it really helped and not only regulated my cycles but also helped me to ovulate.  It is all due to the metformin that we got our natural BFP (well natural other than the met that is  )

I just went to my GP with printed off research and virtually told him to prescribe it for me   

I hope your jaw isn't too sore.   Do you think this was the final operation?  I do hope so


----------



## spinny1

Hi ladies, don't know if you remember me from a while ago, I posted a few time.  I have just had fet, as had 29 eggs collected in Sept 09 and freeze as I was at risk from OHSS.  so we had 21 frozen, they have just thawed 10 embies and I have an 8 and 10 cell on Board. I am on a medicatd cycle as I have PCOS too.  I am not very positive, as this was my 5th ET but am praying with all my heart this will be our turn   

Liz congrats on the birth of Dasiy xxx

Witters wow a natural BFP so happy for you hunny xxx

Avon Queen hope all is well with the boys xxx

Katiechick good luck with everything hunny xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Witters

Hi Spinny   Best of luck for this 2WW!  Hopefully this will be your 5th time lucky   Keep us updated with how you are!


----------



## Avon Queen

spinny - fab quality embies you have there, praying for you       whens test day?

katiechick -i would book appt with clinic/gp  

witters


----------



## spinny1

Hi Avon Queen otd is Wed 24th feb, think I am too scared to test before then though xxx
Just rather stay in pupo land xxx

Thanks for asking hunny, looks like the boys are doing well, so gappy for you  xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

ah thanks spinny   hope it passes quickly for you and you get bfp


----------



## spinny1

Avon Queen it should read Happy   see what pupo land does to you hunny  

I am not very confident if I am honest, as last fresh cycle was 8 and 10 cell and never worked so why would this Frozen one.  Keep driving myself mad, thinking this will never work for us.  

Sorry having down day xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

spinny - mine worked on a frozen but not on a fresh. the nurse said to me that sometimes if one doesnt work, then the other does. i couldent get a bfp out of an 8 cell fresh......but got twin bfp out of 7 and 8 cell frosties....they were 2nd and 3rd best out of the "crop"...EVERY EMBIE IS DIFFERENT! dismiss that last cycle! thats an avon queen order!


----------



## spinny1

Thanks Avon Queen    

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

spinny


----------



## birdey

Good luck spinny thinking of you
kirst x


----------



## spinny1

OMG it's a BFP xxx 

Can't believe it xxx

Over the moon xxx

LOL spinny xxx


----------



## Avon Queen

spinny - wooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  

im so pleased for you!!! told ya each embie is different


----------



## Witters

Well Done!!  Many Congratulations to you and DH!!  So pleased it has all worked out for you!

    

Avon, how were the birthdays?  I bet they were spoilt rotten!


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - theyve got SO many clothes!!!! its ridiculous!  tommyon kneeb b cv f b g vtyyyy      

i was a bit stressed  aschristeningand a bd  oghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhb


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Witters

Tommy taking over with the typing? 

Ours have loads of clothes too and I have recently realised quite how many as we had to have a big clear out


----------



## Avon Queen

yeah as i was saying    i got bit stressed with it make a better guest than a host, everyone else enjoyedit though and boys looked gorge

haha yeah ive managed to divert with a rice cake now.hes been right clingy this afternoon!! 

glad next year it will just be small party at a kids place for them and there mates!

how are you?


----------



## Witters

Yeah, it gets easier as they get older 

We're all fine.  I have been suffering with some dizzy / fainting spells but got checked out today and all ok.  I have made a concious effort to rest today and feel very lazy!


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - ah bless ya. it must be hard for you. maybe thats iron? making you faint? just a guess. You taking pregnacare plus - i took them theyve lots in them


----------



## Witters

I had all my bloods back and all were fine.  I do take my Sanatogen pronatals which are pretty good too.  I think it must have been an inner ear 'something' almost a slight trigger of the BPPV which I have suffered from in the recent past.  I have a cough and cold and all the rest that we all get this time of year, so it makes sense..  It is improving now thankfully, just good to knoeverything else is good.  We get to have another peek next week at our 20 (!) week scan


----------



## Avon Queen

ah yeah sounds like it chick. glad ur bit better now. ah bubba must have a nice amount of room in there cause youve had twins first hey! nice and comfy! are you gonna find out the flavour?


----------



## Witters

Yes, I think there is plenty of room   I seem to already be much bigger than I was the first time around and I can certainly feel lots of somersaults already   I love this part


----------



## Avon Queen

ah yeah bubbas making him/herself at home in there by the sounds of it!


----------



## Witters

Yeah   Oh, we are not going to find out the flavour, keeping it as a suprise like last time


----------



## Avon Queen

oh witters. weve had projectile vomit and runs here.(not me!). horrendous!


----------



## Witters

Oh, not nice at all   I hope it's just a quick 24 hour thing and all on the mend now


----------



## Avon Queen

ah thanks chick, lucas still has runs, tommy doing rock hard poo (tmi!) so given t spoon lactulose. tom little sick on walker this morn but no sick from either through night and no projectile!! kept there breakfast down! thank god so fingers crossed thats the end of it....just my red roar sore throat with red dots in back to heal now   i cant wait for summer i hate winter the illnesses just keep coming   

how are you today? any cravings?


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !! ...remember me ...heehee...

How are you all ??....

Witters gosh the weeks are flying by for you ...fab ...hope your Ok , M&K too ??...

Avon ....wow 1 already ..where did that go ??...hope they're better soon ....i agree roll on summer !!....

Spinny ...FAB news well done !!

Us all ok , cant belive in 3 wks time C&O will be 3 .....time goes far too quickly ....just left them at nursery & im off to work in a min...
They are so grown up now & gosh ive got a little diva on my hands ....she tells me whay she wants to wear !!....Owen is a little behind cerys on the talking front ....im sure he'll catch up ...think its a 'boy' thing ...
Hope your all well, sorry i havent posted for ages ....will try harder ...
Right off to get a hot coffee at work & adult conversation ...
Love Hope XXXX


----------



## Avon Queen

hope 2 b

hiya me dear, nice to hear from you! can i come for the adult conv and coffee........oooh that sounds nice!! ive got to go and sign on


----------



## Witters

3 years old?  That is crazy!  Myles is also behind on the talking front, so yes, a boy thing, especially a twin thing too.  Why do they need to try harder if sisters do it for you?  If they are anything like mine, they must be very different in all ways.  Same upbringing and exposure yet totally different ways, tastes and personality.  I think it's nice as it seperates them from being known as 'the twins'.  

Have the plumber in today, so will find out where our pipes run - hopefully!


----------



## Avon Queen

mmm me 2 boys hope they speak by 18


----------



## Witters

Sure they will!  If you have one outgoing and one 'follower', it will likely be the follower if either who is slightly delayed.  It's just important that you ask the follower questions and wait for his answer rather than asking the more confident one out of ease and quickness.  Twin mummies really need to make concious decisions!  I find that Myles' brain thinks faster than his mouth or indeed limbs can operate.  I just try to calm him down and wait patiently instead.

It's been the same since day one.  Myles tries and fumbles until he succeeds whereas Keilidh almost does things in slow motion yet very precise until she gets the principle right, then she begins to quicken it up once she feels confident she can perfect it.

It's like swimming, they are now doing the whole breathing properly thing.  They need to blow bubbles when the chosen arm is in the water then as it goes round and out of the water, the head turns to the side to 'watch' that arm and breathe.  Along with the kicking, there is lots of co-ordination to think of as well as staying afloat!  Keilidh is very quick to grasp the concept and is done perfectly albeit slow.  Myles bless him starts off well, then things get on top of him and there are limbs, bubbles and faces in all directions!  Both will get it, just in their own time and in their own way.


----------



## Avon Queen

ah yeah i guess. lucas does a special "worm" crawl! and tom does it in a fashion, think tom is slower one. hes very strong in his legs though so may just walk.

theyve got the squits i just nearly yacked witha "straight to the bin" nappy!!!

what u think re boys new bedroom

1) paint over ceiling and wallpaper and buy nice bedding etc (jojo)
2) strip off wallpaper and have walls and artex skimmed and fresh paint and go matalan

im thinking no.2 but my mum and dh saying it would look ok painted over


----------



## Witters

If you can get away with a quick paint over, I would go with that   The least disruption the better - but I am a bit biased as we are going through major building works right now!


----------



## Avon Queen

oh thanks i dont know. im thinking if i get it re skimmed then paint, it would be easier to re do later....as we have the money for once, and once its gone its gone. it just involves me stripping wallpaper thats all. think im gonna get a quote from plasterer and if its stupid money then paint over thats a plan!!


mmm got some mini eggs yummy!!


----------



## Witters

Doing it properly is always a good plan, especially if the current paper is poor (curly or missing edges).  If you have the money and time, g for it!  As you say, it will be better in the long term   Any artistic ideas?


----------



## Avon Queen

well someones recommended jojo maman bebe stickers thing £49. looks good and ive got a jungle toy box that would match theme.

but then i was thinking blue .......as i have there names inblue letters for walls....but i dont have to use.

at least now ive decided to skim. so i need to strip wallpaper first ....jesus   that will take some energy!!

i liked the jojo nautical themed stuff but its so expensive. cot bumpers alone are 30 quid each!!!!

how have you got yours bedrooms?


----------



## Witters

We did their nursary out as an under water theme as this was good for either girl or boy (we didn't know what we were having at that point).  As they were up in the eaves, with a pointy ceiling, it worked pretty well.  DH did all the painting with a sprayer and merged it all from a deep blue up into a lighter, mid blue.  The very bottom was a yellow, sandy colour, again, blending from dark to light.  It worked really well as we then put down lino in a sandy colour.  We then got some Nemo spongey stickers and stuck them up in a realistic way.  It worked great and felt like you were under water.  It also gave them lots to look at and the fish were nice, bright, bold colours.

Now we have moved them downstairs, and have got some simple transfer stickers in aeroplane and Tinkerbelle fairy theme.  When we get to do it properly, we will do a sky theme with fluffy white clouds and have aeroplanes one side with fairies the other side.  DH can be pretty inspirational when he feels like it, so I'm looking forward to it!

As for the bedding etc, they have a non-matching range - Thomas, George Pig and Roary with Tinkerbelle, Peppa Pig and Princess.  Doesn't seem to matter though, it still looks good and they love it


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - that sounds gorgeous! im not that creative but i want to try and make nice but not make a mess of it!! i will get there. yeah im looking forward to it being done and buying the new duvet covers curtains etc.theyre ok with duvets arent they at 1? and pillows? ive seen some in ikea for kids.....

currently have a v cushion each in there cots (long story!) and a pathwork quilt thing (so maybe not as thick as a proper quilt)


----------



## LizH

Hi everyone

Just a quick update from us!  We are all fine and Daisy is getting bigger by the day - she is breastfeeding well and putting weight on steadily.  Can't believe she is 10 weeks old.  Dylan is getting used to having a sister, but he has his moments when he doesn't understand he can't have our full attention like he did before!  

Today we have been to a party held by our IVF clinic - it was very busy and it was remarkable to think all the children there were born as a result of IVF!

Anyway will try to get on a bit more regularly.  I'm going out tonight with some other mums for an Italian, hope DH copes with two on his own!

Liz


----------



## Avon Queen

lizh - ah what a nice idea them having that party. glad you are all ok  

feeling bad at moment cause my mums offered to take on our greyhound and im trying to persuade dh, and he called me heartless yesterday! but shes too much with the boys as well! my mum would walk her more and she already has a dog whos friends with ours. im sure she would be happier too, and dh could still see her (HE never walks her!!!  )


----------



## Witters

Liz, sounds like you are doing great!  Love the party idea!

Avon, awww, it is so hard with pets and time they take up.  I think it's a lovely offer of your mum.  Hey, when they boys are a little older and at school, maybe she could come home?  As you say, you could still see her whenever you like...  I love it when Hubbies have their on ideas but have no involvement in the first place 

Any decisions on the decorating?


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - yeah hes full of ****!!!!!!    i like to call him supernanny, lastminute jim and i often recommend he brings out a book of knowledge   while sat on his bum!!!    Yeah im waiting a few weeks and working on dh. he said i am "Heartless" but i know dog would be happier?!! 

ran out of money on decorating so on hold at min, but bought that lovley bedding from jojomamanbebe (nautical) and curtains and light shade....tis a work in progress!!

how are you chick


----------



## PoDdy

Hi Ladies,
Just popping in to let you know that I gave birth to a little boy - William Paul last Monday (15th) 10 days early, but not a moment too soon.  7lb 4oz.  

Just getting to grips with feeding    Probably wont be back on for a while now, just finding time to go to the loo is difficult at the moment  

Thanks to everyone here who has supported me through all my tx, from clomid, charting to OHSS and finally IVF BFP.  

Good luck to everyone TTC - REMEMBER: Infertility, in most cases, is a temporary condition.

Lots of love to all,
PoDdy


----------



## Avon Queen

PoDdy - ah congratulations!! Master William Paul!! Ah bless ya, its tough at the beginning especially, hope you get some sleep

witters - went to library babytime thing yesterday, lots of singleton babies sat emmaculate, on mums knee while they sung songs. then in comes me and 2 other twin mums and chaos ensues!! babies crawling all over, eating paper handouts, and crying for there dinner! think we scared them all!!


----------



## Witters

PoDdy, many congratulations!  Welcome little William Paul!  I remember also finding it hard for toilet trips etc.  It will get better 

Avon,   I can just imagine it!  I must admit, we would be the clingy one's in the corner.  I have really tried to socialise them but they are still very timid and like to stay close.  Works well for me though   They are just beginning to come out of their shell now which is lovely.  We go to Music and Dance and they have both wanted to stand up and sing a song in front of everyone on their own.  I was more scared thean they were!  There are a good 20 children plus parents!

OMG, must dash, reminders just gone off to say I have M/W!  Totally forgot it!!


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - haha yeah we got looks from the singleton mums. they looked horrified   AH had job interview today didnt get it. gutted


----------



## Witters

Awwww, too bad about the interview   Hope you find something soon!


----------



## Avon Queen

has knocked my confidence down even more. i just cant seem to get a job/right job. i would have cried yest but i was in a shopping centre. so, instead, i ate a full macdonalds meal, and a starbucks latte and cupcake, and bought some stuff in mothercare and primark   only then, did i pick up a little   then i cried when i got home once babies sorted and i was putting kettle on. even have to multi task when crying      lucas got 12mnth injection today (tom had his) and im going to doc about pelvic floor. my life is just so exciting


----------



## Witters

Best of luck at the doctors   Sorry that you are loosing your confidence   Sure it's not personal, just remember how few jobs there are to go around everyone looking.  Keep at it, one will come your way 

Do you still do your Avon?  I bet that keeps you busy if you do!  What kind of work are you looking for?


----------



## Avon Queen

nah, i keep the name, but i stopped avon december. too much as live on a hill and boys are so heavy now. didnt make that much money for all the huffingand puffing! im wanting sales - call centre -part time but alot involves full time training which i cant do...cause of boys. and sales isnt a good area to be in anymore. and i worked in financial sales (went into liquidation)....i need a thicker skin i think


----------



## Witters

Oh yes, I remember now!  We too live on a hill and it's hard on your own, let alone when you add a couple of heavy toddlers to push.  Sales?  Hmmm, I bet there is a lot of training for that initially.  Nothing's ever easy is it?  DH is trying to employ a salesman at the moment and he says it's the hardest post to fill.  He needs someone technical and they start out ok, but when you dig deeper, they really don't know what they say they do.  Perhaps a little extra research in the area of what job you are going for may help?  Problem with sales interviews is the people you are up against    You will get there though, try not to get too down about it


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - thanks   yeah abbey national were keen soon after redundancy but it was 3 weeks full time training   i just cant do that. too much for my mum and cant afford nursery/theyve never been to a nursery....alot of sales is full time. i dont really know what i want to sell      ahh i will figure it out somehow - got tillend of may then job seekers runs out and i cant get income support cause of dh's earnings


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi ladies

Im hoping you dont mind me joining you....? 

A little about us; I have PCOS and have had lap, dye and ovarian drilling, clomid, metformin, 3x IUI's all BFN. We started our IVF journey Feb 10 and all went well up until ec when they collected 23 eggs and although my blood (oestrogen?) levels were well within 'accepted' range, the Cons said i was at risk of OHSS so said he must freeze any embies we get.....We were absolutely gutted by this, as we are more than aware that FET has a lower success rate than 'fresh' and i was angry that no one had warned us of this before ec.......anyway embies (only 8 out of 23 fertilised) were meant to be frozen day after ec, but the freezer broke, so we had to wait till the following day-by which time they could grade them and we got 2x grade 2, 2x grade 2-3 and 4x grade 3 (which they said they wouldnt usually freeze due to low chances of them surviving the thaw)

Anyway i have now started on Microgynon (the pill) and will start injecting Burselin?? On CD17, but i just wondered if any of you ladies with PCOS had to DR before your FET? The Cons said i had to due to my high LH levels-but im sure i have read somwhere that when PCOS ladies DR they struggled to build up any womb lining?

Also anyone had any (+ve or -ve) experiences of using lower grade embies (providing they survive the thaw that is!)  

Sorry for so many questions on my first post. Its so good to read some of your +ve stories on here-gives us hope that it can work.....

 to you all.

Lyndsey


----------



## Avon Queen

lyndsey - all i can say is that IVF didnt work for me, but FET did    and i pray for you a bfp this year       Im a lurker on here as i didnt have OHSS, just really sore ovaries...and at some point i think i thought i had it thats why im on this thread


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi Avon Queen

Yeah after Cons cancelled because of my 'risk' of OHSS i never ended up with it either! Thats why hes letting me carry straight on with FET, i havent got to wait for 1 or 2 AF like most people do who have OHSS..... 

Good to hear your positive story though......


----------



## Avon Queen

when i had my first ET it hurt SOOOO much when they pressed down on my ovaries, but i pretended it didnt as i was so desperate for the embie to be in there!  but really,i was too sore i think and i should have waited for that to calm down first. but anyhow yeah FET doesnt have to be bad, i found it alot less stressful/invasive than the ivf


----------



## Witters

I did end up suffering with OHSS, pretty badly infact.  similar stats to you, 25 eggs retrieved but only 3 embies created.  All were only of 'fair' quality (excellent/good/fair/poor) with lots of fragmentation.  They were desperate to transfer as apparently, they were below freezing guidelines.  Unfortunately, we could not transfer as I was in ICU at the time  so we virtually pleaded with them to freeze, stating we understood the 'little' chance hen we went ahead with FET.  

I had a very long next cycle whilst my body repaired itself, then started de-regging.  I was on a medicated FET and so had to de-reg first.  If you do natural FET then obviously you wouldn't have to.  Despite all their warnings of 'not to get our hopes up' they all survived the thaw.  I had two 4 cell and one 8 cell, all frozen on day 3.  One of the 4 cells lost a cell, so we had the other two transferred.

A couple of days before test day, I started cramping and bleeding.  I tested to 'complete' the treatment cycle.  How shocked was I when that second line was very dark?!  I stopped bleeding after a couple of days and it all started up again the day before my 7 week scan.  We both thought we would go and find nothing there.  We were shocked once more to see two healthy heartbeats   Yes, our little 'don't get your hopes up' embies suprised everyone 

My pregnancy was pretty troublesome, going into premature labour at 29 weeks, delivering at 30 weeks with 6 weeks in NICU.  They are both absolutely fine and healthy now though and fast approaching their 4th birthday!

I say that you have just as much chance with your FET.  I think with those prone to OHSS actually are more successful that way as their bodies are that much more balanced and calming, so I should see it as a positive 

Wishing you the best of luck and please keep us posted!!


----------



## Avon Queen

look at you 24 weeks 4 days!


----------



## Witters

I know!  It's crazy!  Really not sure where the time is going...


----------



## Avon Queen

i know, just noticed! aah tommy screaming!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its chuffin 8pm whats that all about


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

Thank you so much for sharing your story with me Witters, it is such a positive one, despite all the 'odds'.   I do feel better knowing that all hope is not lost. I am currently on the pill Microgynon, on day 17 i will start injecting burserelin then go for scan on day 7 of next cycle-this DR is such a long process isnt it, i didnt have to do it for my initial IVF.  

Congratulations on your 2nd pregnancy, hope all is going well for you and baby?

Thanks again ladies

Lyndsey


----------



## Witters

Lyndsey, how are you doing?  You must be much further along in treatment now


----------



## Lyndsey1111

Hi all

I hope you are all doing well? 

Just an update from me, just finished my mycrogynon today-have been injecting burserilin all this week-no side effects as of yet! So just waiting for af so that i can book in for dr scan on cd7. Feelin very strange about this whole process tbh, i feel like it is already over for us, i think the 3 failed IUIs and the probs we had with IVF have completely knocked our PMA and we are finding it very hard to get it back......  Oh well maybe we will feel better when we get going properly with the cycle.... 

Hows everyone doing?

Lyndsey


----------



## Witters

Try to remember that every cycle is different.  You are starting from scratch and have a 50% chance of succeeding!  Just like any other couple going through this.  I hope AF shows for you quickly so you can move on and get positive


----------



## Avon Queen

lyndsey - i know its hard to be positive, not knowing whats to come   but like witters says every cycle is different, and it "doesnt know about the last one" if that makes sense

witters - house of vomit here. tommy not even keeping water down


----------



## Witters

Oh dear Avon   I hope you all get better very soon


----------



## Avon Queen

thanks hun has got better since then...no more vomit, just runs, and im not too well (that is better haha!!) think it was norovirus....mum took lucas lastnight and shes coming today to help me bath them both and going back with tommy (doing a swap!!)for the night. thank god for my mum!!!!


----------



## Witters

So pleased things are looking better!  How are they seperated?  Mine have always stayed together (in fact, always stayed with us over night too!) they are very close it seems.  With the new build, there is an oppertunity for them to have seperate rooms, but they are adament they wish to stay together - awww!


----------



## Avon Queen

ive just got lucas here now and overnight and my mum has thomas. i will get thomas back 2moro and have them both again. its first time weve done it, another twin mum i know recommended it!! they sleep in the same room here and at my mums. my mums only 10mins away. its nice just to care for one poorly baby at a time    they dont seem that bothered atm...


----------



## Witters

That's great that it can work out like that.  I agree, two poorly children plus yourself and hubby can be a lot to deal with.  Good idea to get them used to the odd occasion apart


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - they dont seem to notice maybe its cause theyre still quite young.....or they dont care haha! mums took lucas today as hes alright now and she will take him out in buggy and play with him etc....i have the runs and feel sick, i have tommy, who may still have runs (i expect so, but havent seen any yet), he does seem a little better though.


----------



## CTC

Hi ladies 

I've been a memeber for a while, but tend to lurk! Just wondered if any of you have had your embies 'Vitrified'??

After 2 horrendous IVF/ICSI's (freeze-all due to Severe OHSS on both occassions - OUCH) and a disasterous FET from ICSI #1 (out of 18 frozen embies NONE survived the thaw), we finally had a successful 7 & 8 cell [day 3] twin FET yesterday 

The embryos had been Vitrified this time and didn't lose ANY cells - definitely seems to be the way to go freezing wise - they thaw almost instantly with no chance of 'crystals' damaging the cells apparently...

I think this is quite new for a lot of clinics - really hoping it works! (obviously)

Charlie xx


----------



## Avon Queen

ctc - never heard of that....but it does sound good!


----------



## Witters

Charlie, I too have never heard of that process, but it sounds great!  I hope your success this FET continues   

Avon, Staff Trainee eh?  Good luck!  How's the job hunting going?  Any luck or interest as yet?


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - haha yeah just a bit of moderating, volunteer like, keeps me outta trouble! Yeah had an interview this morning, working 6-9 tonight!!!! as a trial,see how i get on! (no pressure!!!) its as waitress at whitley hall hotel. its lovley. havent waitressed for 10 years but hey ho!!! Hopefully its like riding a bike!!


----------



## Witters

Ooooohh, how exciting!  I'm sure you will get on well and impress everyone!  Best of luck, I hope you get some regular shifts!  Enjoy the mederating   Which sections are you doing?


----------



## Avon Queen

they said as long as ok tonight i will do 2 x 3pm-11pm shifts a week, normally 2 days together. havent stayed up till 11pm for SOMETIME    But chef puts food out for the staff tea, so im in   Its a really old mansion house will post a link so you can see its lovley

moderating twins 12mnths plus and triplets bumps and babes and then sharing rest of the twins thread


----------



## Avon Queen

http://www.whitleyhall.com/


----------



## Witters

That's great!  Nice perk too   I often lurk on those threads, it's really interesting, especially the triplet one.  I'm always amazed at how they get around the logistics, twins are hard enough aren't they?

I've just had my GTT test.  Bubba went crazy at the orange drink!  Did you have it done?  I din't with M&K and so it was all new to me.  Hopefully all will come back ok.

Building work taken a sprint forward.  Up to roof level now.  Where they join old to new, means we are living under tarpauline for a few days whilst they get it all errected and water tight.  I hope the rain holds off!!


----------



## Witters

Thanks for the link, looks lovely!  May even try it if I'm ever up that end of the Contry


----------



## Avon Queen

yeah i know, lord knows how you manage, you only have 2 hands dont ya!! Is that the glucose test...im guessing it is. i didnt have it as no diabetic in family i think that was why? its a while since, i forget. Yeah sounds like bubba enjoyed the energy rush anyway! did bubba leave any of that for you?!! 
ooh critical moment then with the house. im sure they will hurry that bit up. boys room has new window and has been skimmed now. got all the paint etc, and nautical stuff jojomaman. just actually need time to paint it now


----------



## Witters

Sounds like you are racing through the decorating!  It's lovely when it all begins to take shape.

Yes, it is the glucose test (gestational diabetes)  I am having it due to my PCOS which means I'm at higher risk.  Didn't have it with M&K though...


----------



## Avon Queen

fingers crossed then for this time chick


----------



## Witters

Thanks 

How did your trial shift go?  Was thinking of you...


----------



## Avon Queen

she wants me again tonight 6-9!! im knackered! So it went well, ive got the job. its not ideal, having to answer to customers again wantingme to serve haha! and chefs with mardyness. but its nice to just get on with it and have a job, and no job seekers, it serves a purpose but i know for definate now i dont want to go back to catering as a career. this suits me now, like when dh got laid off and he had to go back briefly to bus driving. though it would suit with young kids, once im full time wanting i would be after office job again. im so relieved ive got a job i could cry! just gonna get settled into a routine now, its 2 x 3-11pm shifts which again isnt great, but beggers cant be choosers!!! if that guy ever gets around to advertising the royal mail postwoman job i will still apply


----------



## Witters

Well done!  As you say, at least pennies are coming in now   What are you doing for childcare?  Are grandparents able to help out?


----------



## Avon Queen

my mum is looking after them when im at work

3-11 - she picks me up and takes me with babies in car, then takes babies to hers they stay overnight, i get a lie in

next day 3-11 she brings them back takes me to work babies in car, then takes babies back to mine helps dh get them to bed, i come home and they are in bed at mine and hope they dont wake until 6am haha! 

mum says she will pick me up on the 2nd day at 11pm and dh the first day at 11pm but im not sure this bit will work as dh gets up at 430am for work, and its quite a late time to get mum to come out. and its 11pm if you are finished i found out


----------



## Witters

Sounds like you have it all sorted!  The 11pm pick up is a bit annoying though.  Do you not drive?  I wonder if a colleage goes your way so you could share a lift?


----------



## Avon Queen

yeah i know. i can drive but we cant afford to run 2 cars, the car we have is too big for me to drive and dh uses it for work......thinking same as you if a colleague going home at same time maybe able to catch a lift. my mum doesnt mind but dh isnt keen cause he gets up at 430am...when my mum gets her equity release she said she will give me her car. i will get some refresher lessons then i will have to be brave cause the schools arent that close either and im gonna need to be able to taxi boys around. mums taxi haha.


----------



## Witters

I know, the running costs are silly aren't they.  We currently have three cars and it is a struggle.  We definately do need it though.  As you say, when children are older, you need to get out and about with them and most things aren't walkable.  Hubby works long hours too, he is usually out of the house just after 7am and not back until around 8pm.  Long old days.  Who said people with their own businesses have it easy?!

It must be hard to get up at 4:30am, bad enough trying to drag myself out just before 7am on a school day!  I can understand why he doesn't like the idea of getting out at 11pm!  What time does he get in from work?  Could you not use his car it timings work out?  You will soon get used to the size.  We have two big cars (mine a 7 seater MPV) and a little farm run about.  The bigger ones are oddly easier to drive as they have a better driving position with great visability.  You should try it in a quiet car park or something to see how you feel...


----------



## Avon Queen

nah he gets home 515pm at the earliest, i start work at 3pm..

we had to get the rover 75 cause we needed a car we could fit the graco duosport double buggy in. thankfully my mums car does fit her double buggy in so when i have that, if i still need a buggy i could borrow her's or get a cheaper smaller one.

oh witters, its been about 15 years since ive driven and with boys in the back, it scares me even more!! i drove in Hull too, never driven here. But chapeltown is only small town and i wouldent need to venture out of it much, so i will HAVE to move my bum and get some courage once my mum gives me her car, cause i HAVE to for the boys....i do miss the independance from driving alot, i did used to enjoy it. im just nervous!

tommy sick 3 times this morning threw up all his bkfast. just like when they had that bug. i hope to god were not going to have to go through all that again!!!!


----------



## Witters

Oh No!  I hope he's ok!

I see why you are nervous about driving, that's a long time without doing any.  Refresher lessons would be good for confidence if nothing else.  You are right, having your children in the back does make it a whole different ball game...

We got the MPV for space etc, it was great as I had the back seats out and the buggy went in in tact and I just wheeled it up as if it were a big kurb.  Made things so much quicker and easier.  As they got bigger, we went for a tandem - one in front of other and it folded pretty small.  When toddlers, it's far easier to get the smaller folding ones.


----------



## Avon Queen

yeah once there bigger can get lighter ones cant ya. i saw a phil and ted one looked surprisingly good, though you couldent see the 2nd one underneath the top baby


----------



## Hope 2 B

Hiya ...How are you all ??.

..Gosh Witters the weeks are flying by ...how are you feeling ??..are M&K excited ??...
Avon ...how are you all ??...how are your lovely boys ??...

We are all ok , C&O getting so grown up now ...really miss the baby stage ...

My brother & sil are starting IVF in July so fingers firmly crossed for them ...

Hope your ok love hope XXX


----------



## Witters

Avon, yeah, I've never been a fan of the Phil & Ted, I always think the bottom baby will get kicked by your feet!  I think they are ok for a toddler plus baby.  We got a Graco one which is one in front of other, with the rear one higher so both can see really well.  bit hard to push though as it is very top heavy compared to side by side, but you do get used to it.  How's work?

Hope, hey!  How are you?  It's really sad when they grow up isn't it?  On the other hand, how exciting to watch them 'find themselves'?  Time really blasts by!

We're all fine.  Big day today building wise as the roof is being cut about to join old to new.  Hoping the rain will hold off whilst we only have a bit of tarp over us!  Also have electrician doing first fix for the cable runs.  Then to top it off, we have M&K's new teacher coming for a home visit to introduce herself!  I have warned her of a building site!!  It would be fun if I hadn't suddenly come down with a rotton cough, cold and sore throat.  I've even lost my voice   Hopefully it will be strong enough to talk to her!


----------



## Avon Queen

hope 2 b - weird you spend all baby time wanting them to grow, then toddler time missing the babies!! Im quite happy though it was tough back then    Having problems with mine at bedtime gonna have to do CC from tonight. not looking forward to it, but no other choice ive tried everything else!

witters - works good apart from not really getting a break andbeing on feet for 8hrs! but thats catering for you.hope i lose weight!! got an email 2 days after starting new job, from a director of a company (id put my cv through door) talking about hiring me for sales - cold calls, its an IT company, done cold calls before, he liked my cv. its a lovley local office and it would be daytime hours. so waiting to hear on that, hes not met me yet but weve exchanged nice emails hes speaking to his partner who deals more with the sales side....hope it goes somewhere...

ah bless you, sounding run down im not surprised, with all that going on!!! a woman can only multi task so much, try get some time for you to rest, big hug

as said to hope boys screaming place down everynight refusing to be cuddled but also refusing there cots. so its CC tonight!! they are always fine for daytime nap, and at bedtime if dh or mum on there own. its me they are playing up to HV said this is common at this age and no other way out of it!!! last night tom in bed with me till he went off then i moved him. it was the only way i could get him to sleep. little boy is not daft!!!!


----------



## Hope 2 B

Morning !

Avon how did it go last nite ??....its soo tough when they wont settle ..i was in tears at my twins club a couple of years ago ....the same nite i was 'firm' (it nearly killed me ) & wouldnt let c come into our bed ...took a couple of nites for her to get the idea ...then was bliss .....VERY hard at 1st but worth it in the end ....having said that last nite c came into my bed ...felt these little arms around me cuddling ....got straight up (although would of loved her to stop in with me) & put her back to bed ....
Must admit i think its harder work with them now that it was then they were small ...or maybe its just same work just 'different' ...

Witters ...hope your feeling a bit better ...your house will look wonderful...we're hopefully having new kitchen soon & thats gonna be enough chaos for me ....

Us all ok , C&O playing with playdoh ( i HATE that stuff !!)...on their mat at mo...
Havea good w.end 
Love Hope XXX


----------



## Avon Queen

hope  - went well thanks! they cried for 7 mins, then that was it! then tommy woke 915pm and cried till 945pm. (got dh to go in mostly under strict instructions every 5-10 mins or so). then slept through in there cots till 530am. so i had bed to myself from 10pm-530am so i feel miles better, and they are perkier this morning im sure. Wish it wasnt 530am wake up though!!!! they seem to be doing that all the time! not sure how to change that....they have a 2 hr nap in the day im not sure if reducing that will help what youthink? im gonna ring HV (again!) today ask her too. im even thinking of a big trip down to asda today haha my life is so exciting, i am so daring


----------



## Witters

Avon, glad the first 'hard' night went so well!  Consistency is the key.  We too had trouble with night sleeping, but generally with just one of them, so not too bad (although didn't think that at the time!)  We have never been one to take them in our bed, much the same as never starting with a dummy.  They do like their beds and oddly enough, if they are perticularly poorly and we try to tsake them in with us or sit with them on the sofa, they just fidget and cry to go back to their own beds.  

Have you tried black out curtains?  We always had wooden shutters which made it total darkness, but since moving them downstairs due to the building work, fabric curtains have made them wake way earlier.  We went to Argos in the end and bought some black out linings and wham!  Back to sleeping in again.

My two have never been ones to nap in the day.  Right from an early age (forget what, but way before a year old) they would not go down and I was fine with that as I didn't have to organise my day around them.  They were also ready for their beds.  

We kept a night time routine consistent so they knew what to expect next and when.  This really helped.  When they were really bad, we bought a projector light, then a 'rainbow in my room' light which again both worked well as it gave them something to look at and focus on when they weren't sleepy.  When this kind of wore off a bit, we introduced story CD's which we put on very low and again, gave them something to listen to and focus on.  Keilidh's not so bad, but Myles really finds it hard to wind down and we found that these two things really helped.  It also meant they weren't relient on us and both things we could take with us should we sleep away.  

Now they are older again, they have little night light torches, again just for a little reassurance.  It also means they can read a book or shine the torch around to look at things.  They know they must stay in bed and not get up and play.  Thankfully we've never had an issue with this.  If they get a bit over excited, we use a warning that they must stay quiet otherwise we will have to take the torch away until they can prove they are big children.  Mummy really doesn't want to do that, but she will have to if you don't atleast try to go to sleep.  If they still play up, I stand outside and ask them if they really want mummy to come in, do they remember what will happen?  They generally say no mummy, we will be good now.  If they don't, I go in and take the torch.  They usually kick off even more at this point, but I get them to look me in the eye and stop crying for a moment, then remind them that as soon as they prove they are big, good children, I will take it back in.  After 5 minutes or so of quietness, I will take it back in and they tend to drop off.

It is always so hard to know how to cope with it.  The main rules in my eyes are consistency, warnings and carrying through those warnings.

Keilidh is at a particularly testing time right now and she pushes me all the time.  I need to stay strong and stick to my decision.  I ask her 'who always wins?  Mummy or Keilidh?'  She always answers 'you'.  So she knows!  I tell her that the funny thing is, if she hadn't have kicked off, I would have let her have 'blah' but Idon't let naughty children have it.  She then huffs at me under her breath (which always makes me laugh) and then after a little space from eachother, she generally comes up to say sorry.  It's horrid to be so tough on your children, but is well worth it in the long run.  It is so nice to be able to take them out and know they will behave.  If they don't, you can quickly and pretty descreetly correct the behaviour as they understand the rules and their boundries...

Hope, I too hate playdoh!  Well, it's great stuff, but very messy and always takes forever to clean up.  Must admit to moving onto plastercine, although need to be careful around carpets for this as it is oil based.  They love it all though!  They also love playing with water or rice or dried pasta.  Sand / moonsand is another great yet annoyingly messy one too!

Good luck with your kitchen!  We are getting pretty watertight now.  Just need the windows to go in and tiles on the roof.  Taking shape though.  Then the internals will all begin.  We have first fix electrics and plumbing today, so hopefully it won't be long to take shape.  They have also opened up upstairs which is lovely.  It is weird to see it as we are used to a wall there and now it goes our into a 6.5m room!  Must admit, can't wait for it all to be finished now though.  Novelty is beginning to wear off!


----------



## Avon Queen

mine will go till about 3pm without a nap, but not all day, so need one still in the middle, hV said that i could try reducing it, but i had to bear in mind they could be ratty in the day for a bit till they get used to it, so she thinks i should concentrate on the CC first get them used to that. got the mmr week today so im just sticking to CC until after that, once there ok may reduce daytime naps.

they have foil on the window and curtains....so quite good...when (when im 95!) i finish there new room i have blue curtains i dont want to use foil cause its at front of house, so may get some blackout blinds for that room. mmm argos is best place then? 

oh really thats interesting. my friend said that too, that from 13mnths her daughter didnt nap at all in the day...

ooh story cds thats a good idea

god its all new to me this parenting malarky!!!!

your house sounds lovley! nice and big! yeah best bit about home imp is when its finished for sure! when we get inheritance were having kitchen done but it could take years for dh dear dads house to sell, but i cant wait for new kitchen ours is about 400 years old !!


----------



## Witters

Yeah, definately stick to one change at a time and give it a good few weeks of consistency before you try something different.  Some children (most) need their naps.  Perhaps even if you don't shorten it, you could try to bring it forward in the day?  That way, come bedtime, they will be getting sleepy again.  You don't wish to have grizzly children in the daytime too!

Argos were pretty good for the black out curtains.  We have bay windows, so needed to be big sizes and blinds wouldn't work.  At the time, we needed them quick and so Argos were the best place for us.  If you can shop around or have time to order from the web, best to check out those options first 

I hope your FIL's house sells well.  Must be very hard to have to sell in that situation.  Still, every time you are in your new kitchen, it will remind you of him   Have you been working out what you would like?  We've had fun with bathrooms and kitchens.  Think we are getting there now though...


----------



## Avon Queen

i couldent decide between country and modern but our house is modern so i think it would look silly to go country in the kitchen.....so thinking just wood (beech i think) cabinets and black worktops not very original. although me and dh liked a light green shaker style one we saw ages ago in |B&Q not sure if they do it now though. so either colour or beech wood i think. gonna change patio door to a window and french doors so i can have sink under the window overlooking garden.

they used to nap 11-1 but i had to change to 12-2 cause they were refusing to go to sleep....yeah leaving it for now, im happy with 530am as long as its undisturbed its alot better than it was!!

well we bought FIL's house, and it was his old kitchen he left, so im sure he wouldent mind us replacing it, he knew it needed sorting. feel bad though he should have been enjoying that money himself. he was only 64 i think when he passed. plenty more holidays and stuff in him bless him. SIL booked a world cruise with money shes had and had to cancel cause of volcanic ash. she said he was probably laughing!


----------



## Witters

Sounds like a good classic kitchen, can't go wrong with beech and black, should age well too.  I didn't realise you bought his house, makes sense now.  Sad that he was still very young and plenty of life left.  We felt the same about my mum, she was only 57 and all so sudden.

5:30am still seems pretty early to me, we really struggle to get ours up on a school day for 7am.  They pull the covers back over them and try to go off again!  Their 'nice' wake up is around 9am which is great as it allows me to get things done before they wake, especially given they didn't nap.

We must remember that every families routine needs to be taylored for them.  What works for you doesn't for me and vice versa.  Anyway, it sounds like the CC is working well, I hope they continue like that and allow you some rest


----------



## Avon Queen

blimey, yeah 57 way too young, how awful. im sorry for your loss 

yeah its too early! 9am sounds like heaven to me! just gonna stick with CC at bedtime, and get the mmr over with then i will try reducing daytime nap by half hour first see if that makes any difference. mine have gone off there morning and night milk, hardly have any did yours do that around 14 mnths can u remember?

yeah thank god for CC, and thank god the crying doesnt happen for long, i hate it. and with me sending dh up, its like we are working as a team and this has made atmosphere much better. i guess he feels valued more/useful.

off to asda soon baby and toddler event finishes 2moro


----------



## Witters

Mine have always liked their milk and still do to a point.  I was still breast feeding at 16/17 months allbeit only a couple of times a day.  They still had bottles for quite a while, probably leading up to two.  Some don't like it though and if they prefer not to have it, there's not much you can do 

We tried the CC method, but my two are way too stubborn.  We stuck it out though and it took a good two weeks solid before we saw any breakthrough.  Some nights they would literally go for hours at a time, despite the going in to break it thing.  It was awful and my stomache would churn.  They did get it in the end though.


----------



## Hope 2 B

Well done on last nite Avon ...as for mornings mine have always got up between 4.30 AM-6 AM ...!!!!!!!!!!!!...its because we are up at that time & try to be quiet but they do get up ....they go to bed 7.30pm ...c will have a sleep for an hr in day if not in nursery ...o generally doesnt ...
XXXXX


----------



## Avon Queen

witters - mine just arent bothered about milk. ive stopped morning one and still give it at night but they dont have much. have lots rice pud/yoghurts/cereal etc though. we did CC with lucas after his bronchilitous (hed been in my bed) so he wasnt toobad, it was tommy, but then i think that he wanted to go to sleep on his own/in his own time cause he's so stubborn! so weve all been happier as a result. so i think it was well overdue, thats why its only taken 5-10 mins of crying. the original CC with lucas took 3 hours the first night, and 3 days and was horrific!!

hope- thanks chick. last night they were angels again. would have been perfect had dh not woken me and lucas up at 1am (when he went to bed!) and then next door revving is motorbike at 6am on a chuffin sunday morning! 

thomas has been a bit of a revelation and not even woken once last night!!! soooooooooo different to before i love having the bed to myself i seem to sleep much better. making sure i get extra cuddles in the day though!


----------



## Avon Queen

new thread ladies, maybe useful, even if just bookmarking for now

is especially for twins 3-4 years mums chat

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236505.0

please go on


----------

